# ICOS de Criptomonedas, seguimiento y opinion



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

Abro este hilo para unificar el seguimiento, opinion y analisis de las ICOS de criptomonedas y de proyectos asociados a ellas.

Por lo pronto y hasta que pueda poner este primer post bonito dejo los siguiente enlaces:


Trackers de ICOs:
ICO Tracker : actual crowdsales list
Token Investor | Crypto Coins, Tokens, and Validator Keys
ICOs and Crowdsales - Smith + Crown

Rating de ICOs:
ICOrating




Sub-foro de anuncios de criptomonedas en bitcointalk, donde se anuncian todos los proyectos y se someten a los analisis\ataques de la comunidad, de lectura imprescindible antes de invertir:
Announcements (Altcoins)

Grupo en español de telegram: ICO Investors Spanish
@ICOSpanish
t.me/ICOSpanish 



Y como digo iré retocando este primer post pero por ahora y para comenzar el debate, creo que nos vale.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Pillo simio en hilo mICO.

Buena propuesta para atacar criptos desde lejos, sí señor.

__________________________________________

Por el hilo de alts andaba a vueltas la ICO de Tezos, al parecer para el 22 de este mes.

Dejo un link a un hilo sobre ella en forobits, que siempre es punto jugoso de referencia.
Tezos Smart Contracts - Altcoins - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (7 May 2017)

como novato en este tema me imagino que el pelotazo sea minar criptomonedas que estan al alza, mantenerlas y esperar a que en un tiempo multipliquen el valor por 100 o 1000 como lo ha echo el bitcoin. 

¿que monedas elegir? y ¿como minarlas? ¿las clave es esa?


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Ilmac dijo:


> como novato en este tema me imagino que el pelotazo sea minar criptomonedas que estan al alza, mantenerlas y esperar a que en un tiempo multipliquen el valor por 100 o 1000 como lo ha echo el bitcoin.
> 
> ¿que monedas elegir? y ¿como minarlas? ¿las clave es esa?



Creo que a éso en todo caso te responderían mejor en el hilo de ALtcoins


_____________________________________________

Ni idea de si el volumen de mobilego va por buen camino. A mí siempre me pareció algo delicado con GAMECREDITS en escena .

De todos modos, en la 2ª semana, hacen un descuento del 10% y otro 7% si pagas con GAMECREDITS.


----------



## plus ultra (7 May 2017)

grupo en español de telegram ICO Investors Spanish

@ICOSpanish
t.me/ICOSpanish


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> grupo en español de telegram ICO Investors Spanish
> 
> @ICOSpanish
> t.me/ICOSpanish



gracias, conocia el grupo en ingles que es un caos, probare este, lo apunto en el primer post.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Copipasteo una aportación de Claudius en Shitland del ICO de un token referenciado a oro .

En mi opinón, mucho tendría que aportar en cuestión de derechos de custodia y auditoría para ser atractivo. De todos modos, como propuesta especial ahí queda .





Claudius dijo:


> ]ico-onegram-token-con-respaldo-en-oro
> ICO Onegram TOKEN con respaldo en Oro - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español
> 
> Alguno está en foros de metales, o tiene contactos-amistad, par que nos digan que peso tienen las bóbedas de Dubai, en el merado global, y que opina.
> ...


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

pego aquí el analisis de un usuario del canal de telegram de icos españa:

*Anilisis rápido ICOs interesantes primera Quincena Mayo

10/05/17 BOSCO
...Killer Ether con el mercado asiatico como principal objetivo. Técnicamente pretende ser 
bastante más avanzada. La comparan con Qtum.
...Bonus ¿?
...276M Token en ICO de 500M Iniciales (se vendieron ya 134M en la preico). Habrá en el 
futuro lejano (más de 100 años) 5mil millones de tokens. En 2020 habrá unos 1500 millones, 
el triple que al finalizar ico. En 2023 3000 millones.
...Precio fijo (1 BTC x 40000 Token) - 18,75 M$ con Marketcap inicial
...Ventajas, equipo koreano que pueden causar impacto en mercados asiaticos. 
Conclusión: Proyecto muy ambicioso, que si llega a llevarse acabo, tiene un marketcap ideal 
para entrar.

—-

17/05/17 ARAGON.
...Proyecto Español similar a the DAO.
...Bonus 40% aproximadamente primer día.
...CURIOSO! Cap oculto. No se sabe ni supply ni tope a recaudar, con lo que no se puede calcular el marketcap al finalizar la ico. Cuando lleguen a su tope cerrarán la ICO y ya está.
...70% del total supply se ofrece en la ICO.
Conclusión: Poco más se puede añadir, desconcierta que haya tan poca información, y este tipo de ICO oculta... Quizas eso mismo llame la atención del personal.

—-

05/05/17 EMBERINE.
...Proyecto similar a CREATIVECHAIN y DECENT.
...Bonus ¿?
...85 Millones de TOKEN en ICO de 100 MILLONES.
...Precio fijo (1000 EMB x ETH) - 9M$ Marketcap si se vende todo
Conclusión: No sabría que decir... demasiados proyectos compitiendo en este nicho de mercado. Quizás el cap un poco alto para entrar.

—-

04/05/17 BITCAD.
...Un Humaniq enfocado a empresas, es decir servicios bancarios completos con su coin solo con smartphone con detectores biométricos. Esta lleno de Vladimirs el proyecto.
...Bonus 80% primer día. 60% primera semana, y cada semana baja un 20%.
...51M Token en ICO de 100M. Se quedan lo no vendido.
...Precio fijo (1 BTC x 1800 Token) - 8,3 M$.
...Conclusión: Echa bastante peste a SCAM, pero la presentación y el whitepaper parece que dicen lo contrario. 

—-

01/05/17 QUMTUM RESISTANT LEDGER (QRL - No confundir con QTUM)
...I+D para resolver problemas de desencryptación con ordenadores cuanticos, LA GRAN AMENAZA.
...Bonus 30%.
...52M Token en ICO de 105 M. Todo lo que no esté en ICO es Reward para los bloques.
...Quieren recaudar entre 500K$ y 4M$. Si en esta ICO (Que ellos llaman pre ico y dura una semana) no recaudan todo, harán otra ICO. Al final entre lo recaudado se dividirán los Token de la ICO.
...Conclusión: La idea tiene muchísimo potencial, el marketcap es muy bueno para entrar. Pero parece que dicen que no repartiran los token hasta después de 36 meses. Proyecto a larguísimo plazo que tal vez merezca la pena meter algún sobrante por si suena la flauta. DIRECTORIO WEBS SELECCIÓN ICOS:

Categoría A (No es necesario pagar para listar ICOs)

ICO Tracker : actual crowdsales list - Un da las más completas en cuanto a información. Tienen sistema de puntuación para cada ICO.

—---—

ICOs and Crowdsales - Smith + Crown - Selección de ICOs con informes muy completos.

—---—

ICOrating - Muy selectiva y con informes completos.

—---—

Token Investor | Crypto Coins, Tokens, and Validator Keys - Web limpia y con una amplia selección de ICOs.

—---—

UltimateICOCalendar/README.md at master · Scanate/UltimateICOCalendar · GitHub - Un usuario de github tiene esta selección donde cuenta muy resumidamente de que va cada ICO. Es interesante porque puedes descubrir ICOs que no están en las anteriores webs.



---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 22:55 ----------

[/COLOR]he actualizado los enlaces del primer post con páginas de mas calidad.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 22:59 ----------

se habla bien en el telegram de boscoin:

https://tokeninvestor.com/listing/boscoin

yo le voy a echar un vistazo,

por ahora en mi orbita están esa, tezos y el polybius bank


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 May 2017)

Sigo con interés.


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Me quedo por aquí!!

Una pregunta de un novato en ICOS:

¿Cuál es el proceso para entrar en ellas? Registrarse en sus webs, y hacer transferencia en BTC? O Cómo funciona? Las coins que compras, están almacenadas en una wallet propia? 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## common sense (8 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> gracias, conocia el grupo en ingles que es un caos, probare este, lo apunto en el primer post.



Cual es el grupo en ingles, Alxemi?


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Cual es el grupo en ingles, Alxemi?



Juas pues ni me acuerdo ya de donde lo vi, lo siento. 
El grupo en español está mucho mejor, tiene información bastante más concreta. 
Mañana la ico de boscoin, solo 7000btc, y muy caros, pero probablemente vuelen, yo aún tengo dudas de si meter solo la puntita o algo más serio. 
Esa y tezos son por ahora las únicas que tengo a la vista. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

TokenCard FAQ



> ¿Cuándo voy a ser capaz de obtener un TokenCard?
> Los 500 principales contribuyentes en la crowdsale TKN podrán reclamar su TokenCard MVP en *septiembre*. 5 tokens, votado por usted, será apoyado en ese momento. Si un 'stablecoin' presumible es liberado por ese tiempo que vamos a incluir en el soporte de MVP también.
> Nuestro lanzamiento beta pública está prevista para *noviembre*.
> 
> ...



TokenCard twitter

Último artículo publicado
Ethereum based TokenCard is a Game-Changer for Global Financial Markets

Lo petaron nada más salir. Está ligada a la red ETH y solo es para ERC20. 



Spoiler



Los "listos" se crean su propia tarjeta para la red que están tejiendo



Os deseo buenos pelotazos para todos :Baile:


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> TokenCard FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://criptonoticias.com/sucesos/tokencard-utiliza-visa-atraer-dinero-ico/

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

Icofunding, ICOs para todos

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> TokenCard utiliza marca de VISA para atraer dinero a su ICO | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> Desde móvil



Gracias por la información, toca ver el desenlace de la trama.

Para entrar en el ERC20 tienen que cumplir unos requisitos, incluso las pueden asesorar los capos de ETH.

Voy a tocar las pelotas por twitter y vengo cuando me respondan 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

boscoin esta noche a las 2AM, parece que va a ser flash, solo 7000btc, alguien va a entrar?

Yo si pero con menos de lo que pensaba... ha subido mucho el btc y va a salir caro.


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> boscoin esta noche a las 2AM, parece que va a ser flash, solo 7000btc, alguien va a entrar?
> 
> Yo si pero con menos de lo que pensaba... ha subido mucho el btc y va a salir caro.



Aún no tengo idea de cómo se entra en este tipo de cosas. 

Cómo se hace y con qué mínimo ?


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

Respecto a VISA mencionan lo siguiente:
TokenCard, TKN, Bittrex and the future



> Payment networks
> Recently some mainstream articles have suggested direct relations between us and payment networks. Projects like ours operate through an authorised issuing bank. Articles suggesting otherwise are incorrect.
> To mitigate this problem, and at the advice of the issuing bank, I have ordered to remove all explicit mentions of Network brands to ensure no further confusion happens. The product has not materially changed in any way; TokenCard will still be branded with the various respective Networks.



TokenCard (TKN)

Salió ayer al mercado, me esperaba una bajada hasta los céntimos pero ronda el 1$.

EDIT: Acabo de ver la venta de 25342.10000000, por lo que mejor me espero a que siga bajando. Dejo la orden en 0.00400007 y así no tengo que estar pendiente.


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Aún no tengo idea de cómo se entra en este tipo de cosas.
> 
> Cómo se hace y con qué mínimo ?



Pues es que cada ico va a su puta bola... hay de todo y hay que mirarselo bien. Esto de boscoin te lo he mandado por mail por si lo quieres leer, yo sinceramente no se que coño hacer, creo que van a volar pero el token está muy caro, tienen la regla 1btc=40K BOS desde el principio cuando el btc estaba a la tercera parte que ahora y dicen que no lo cambian porque sería muy complicado y retrasaría todo. No lo cambian porque así sacan mas pasta a ver si se piensan que somos todos gilipollas. Igualmente creo que lo venderán todo, salen solo 7000btc al cambio en la ico.


----------



## Alxemi (10 May 2017)

Pues la ico de BOS ha sido gloriosa, ha durado 7 minutos.,.. todas las transacciones en el mismo bloque compitiendo por fee, yo me lo olía y puse una fee exagerada para entrar, y he entrado. 
He puesto un pelin menos de btc de lo que suelo poner en la ico, y ahora me pregunto por que no he puesto mas jejeje 477 participantes únicamente han conseguido entrar.
En octubre el bloque genesis, veremos que pasa,


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Parece que algún problema en la recaudación ha hecho que no alcanzaran lo previsto y van a reactivarla de nuevo.

Criptonauta dice algo de eso en forobits , en hilo dedicado.




Aquí, buen video explicativo. Cojonuda compra has hecho, ALxemi.


[youtube]g5YEL1BE8Qw [/youtube]


----------



## Alxemi (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece que algún problema en la recaudación ha hecho que no alcanzaran lo previsto y van a reactivarla de nuevo.
> 
> Criptonauta dice algo de eso en forobits , en hilo dedicado.
> 
> ...



Si, hemos tenido drama esta mañana, ayer se vendió el 70% en 9 minutos y cerraron, y hoy el 30%esta tardando bastante, creo que incluso puede quedar algo disponible. Yo he metido otra puntita hoy, al final me ha quedado una inversión decente,veremos en un año o dos como va la cosa. 

Desde móvil


----------



## biempa (10 May 2017)

Aqui otro que esta dentro de boscoin.

Recaudaron 6,902.342 bitcoins que son unos 12 millones de dolares de 2.173 inversores diferentes en la ICO desde las 2 de la mañana hasta las 7 de la tarde (more or less).

BOScoin Fundraiser Success!


----------



## common sense (16 May 2017)

TEZOS pospone el ICO a junio(en ingles):

Tezos fundraiser delayed until June
This is a message from the Tezos foundation.

Dear potential Tezos contributors,
The Tezos Foundation has decided to delay the fundraiser previously scheduled for Monday, May 22, until some time in June. We want to share some background on what led to this decision:
For more than six months, Tezos' creators worked with legal experts to form a legal architecture for the Tezos Foundation and the global Tezos community that will stand the test of time. That architecture is now in place via the Tezos Foundation.
*The Swiss authority that regulates and supervises all Swiss foundations is currently overwhelmed by demand. A key driver for that demand is that more cryptographic startups and ICOs are being launched here, in the Crypto Valley, than anywhere else in the world.* This appeal stems from Switzerland's unique culture and politico-legal system which provides greater protection for individuals and their property than any other jurisdiction.
While the Foundation's legal advisors have stated that we could hold the fundraiser as planned, we have discussed this amongst our board and decided that, in the interest of the high prudential standards we hold ourselves to, we will not proceed until every i has been dotted and t has been crossed with the Swiss foundation supervisory authority. We will bring this level of care and forethought to everything it does, so the Tezos community always has peace of mind that things are being done right.
The Tezos Foundation is extremely pleased with the fantastic community that is starting to sprout around the Tezos project. The interest in the Tezos fundraiser has been electrifying. It is an amazing vote of confidence in decentralized governance and in the world class team developing the project. That interest has been matched by engineering development resulting in a testnet that has been operating for several months already and a production version that is expected to ship later this year.


----------



## Superoeo (17 May 2017)

En 12 horas sale la Crowdsale de Aragon.

¿Vais a meterle fichas? He pensado en meter 2 ETH que tengo por ahí bailando a ver qué tal. Hay bastante expectación con esta no? Aunque creo que sale un poco cara... (Menos mal que el ETH no está en máximos, pero así todo...)

Aragon Network Token sale


----------



## Superoeo (17 May 2017)

Mierda, me he perdido la sale de Aragon....

No pude estar en el ordenador y dice que ya está cerrada.

¿Alguno habéis podido pillar algo? Sí que era esperada si...


----------



## psiloman (18 May 2017)

Alguien tiene información sobre la ICO de Mónaco (MCO)?. Es una tarjeta para criptos. Parece que alguno tiene la nariz adecuada, pero no estoy seguro...


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Alguien tiene información sobre la ICO de Mónaco (MCO)?. Es una tarjeta para criptos. Parece que alguno tiene la nariz adecuada, pero no estoy seguro...



Joder...me has recordado que esta mañana iba a subir info de ese ico...pero con el rallye que gastamos...

He estado viendo el link en coinmarket cap y molaba un huevo.

A ver si pillo un ratillo y salseo algo, que está la cosa revueltísima...pero pinta muy muy bien. 

Y lo que sí recuerdo era que había buenas ventajas "operativas" por entrar en el ico y más en primeras posiciones o volumen...y también que éstos, al contrario que Tokencard que tuvo líos - o no tuvo el respaldo oficial - de VISA , sí anunciaban VISA y algún otro proveedor emblemático abiertamente en su proyecto, con lgos a todo plao y tal...

Me llama mucho lo de unas cards que van a ser herramienta fundametal estos meses en Shitland, casi todas vinculadas ahora mismo a ETH.

Habrá que hacer algo


----------



## juli (20 May 2017)

El link

Monaco | Send and spend money globally at perfect interbank exchange rates


----------



## racional (20 May 2017)

Las ICO son una estafa, no participeis.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 May 2017)

Tiene buena pinta lo de monaco, habeis visto la tarjeta black q dan a los q mas inviertan? Molan.

La gente dando hasta 1000 eth, q nivelazo jaja


----------



## Alxemi (21 May 2017)

A milas icos que fusionan criptos con mundo bancario me dan mal rollito y no se explicar muy bien por qué. Me pasa con esto de monaco y tambien con polybius o como se escriba. Lo de monaco en principio suena bien, pero me falta información, voy a ver si me leo el whitepaper y navego un poco mas.

Por ahora espero a tezos, aunque es cada vez mas claro que se están montando un chiringuito de puta madre con esa ico, aquí hay un buen analisis:

eeksskee comments on What are everyones thoughts on Tezos Coins's ICO ?

En cualquier caso mamoneos aparte con manos fuertes veo claro que la coin tendrá una buena revaloracion, este mundo es así, parece que a parte del mercado esas cosas le dan igual, o si no que se lo digan a eth...

---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 11:57 ----------

Definitivamente monaco me da muy mal rolo, creo que puede ser un scam, yo por mi parte no lo toco.


----------



## Alxemi (23 May 2017)

Muy paradillo esto no?

Cuento algo, precio QTUM en ICO cuando dije que entraba en el hilo de las alts: 
0,0002778 BTC

Precio actual en el primer mercado abierto:
0,00326 BTC

Volumen desde apertura (hace unas horas): 15.784 BTC

Por supuesto quien piense en FIAT que sume la revalorización de btc en este tiempo,

https://yunbi.com/markets/qtumcny?lang=en-US

Vale que tradean con tokens inventados porque los reales aún no existen, pero la cosa no pinta mal :rolleye:


----------



## common sense (24 May 2017)

Yo creo que esta paradillo, porque la accion en las alts ultimamente es algo fuera de lo normal. Esta entrando dinero a expuertas, se genera informacion todos los dias y no te da tiempo a mantenerte al dia.

Yo creo que este hilo revivira un poquito cuando la accion en el top 20 se detenga, pero ahora mismo todos los dias pasa algo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

Una ICO que arranca en unos días y que me ha llamado la atención: Wagerr

Se trata de una casa de apuestas descentralizada, con smart contracts para la resolución automática de las apuestas, masternodes con consenso para la determinación de los resultados y creación/destrucción de coins según la apuesta resulte ganadora o perdedora asegurando en principio una deflación de la misma a largo plazo (al tener en cuenta la ventaja de la casa).

¿Qué os parece el concepto?


----------



## Albertezz (29 May 2017)

Alguien de aquí entró en STORJ? que os parece? yo entré un poquito y estoy a la espera


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Alguien de aquí entró en STORJ? que os parece? yo entré un poquito y estoy a la espera



Yo llevo metido desde la primera ICO (allá por 2014), y obviamente muy feliz con el resultado 

Con todo lo que lleva detrás (Google Ventures entre otros) y teniendo un producto funcional yo pienso que sigue teniendo un market cap muy bajo, sobre todo comparado con otros valores que no han recorrido ni la mitad del camino. 

Ahora mismo todas las alts están sufriendo pero ahí sigue manteniendo el precio de la segunda ICO contra viento y marea y creo que a largo plazo aún tiene mucho que ofrecer.


----------



## juli (29 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Muy paradillo esto no?
> 
> Cuento algo, precio QTUM en ICO cuando dije que entraba en el hilo de las alts:
> 0,0002778 BTC
> ...



Se puede comprar Qtum ahora ?

Es un token de EThereum ? Cómo se guarda ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Donde has leído que Google Ventures está detrás de Storj? Lo pregunto porque en la web oficial de Storj no encuentro nada al respecto.



Aquí

STORJ.IO


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Una de seguros sanitarios y otra , un servicio de VPN / si tiene gancho, éste suena que pillándola de lejos, puede ser una coin de esas con mil ceros , en plan Sio , para ir haciéndole pordieces hasta aburrir /.



https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/ethereum/assets/patientory/]400 Bad Request

Mysterium Network - ICO is coming


Andyteleco...eras tú el que comentó que había entrado en la ICO de Taas ???


----------



## Alxemi (30 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Se puede comprar Qtum ahora ?
> 
> Es un token de EThereum ? Cómo se guarda ?



Qtum (Pre-Launch) (QTUM) $4.84 (4.65%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Qtum es una plataforma nueva a medias entre btc y eth

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 00:37 ----------

ICOS de las que se habla mucho para estos dias... BATS y TEZOS


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una de seguros sanitarios y otra , un servicio de VPN / si tiene gancho, éste suena que pillándola de lejos, puede ser una coin de esas con mil ceros , en plan Sio , para ir haciéndole pordieces hasta aburrir /.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, era yo... pudiste comprar algo al final?

Patientory lo sigo también, Mysterium no lo termino de ver del todo pues operar un nodo de salida para una VPN presenta grandes riesgos y no creo que compensen las ganancias. 

Otra interesante donde igual meto unas chapas: Suncontract (merdado descentralizado de energía)

[ANN][SNC] SunContract - Decentralized Energy Market


----------



## Alxemi (30 May 2017)

Cada vez tengo mas claro que los pumpeos inexplicables de ETH se deben a compras para entrar en ICOS, algo así como pasó con el DAO pero a lo grande y con mas mercado.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 14:15 ----------

Justo anoche anuncian el ratio los de BATS y pump de ETH al canto.


----------



## ertitoagus (30 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Cada vez tengo mas claro que los pumpeos inexplicables de ETH se deben a compras para entrar en ICOS, algo así como pasó con el DAO pero a lo grande y con mas mercado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 14:15 ----------
> 
> Justo anoche anuncian el ratio los de BATS y pump de ETH al canto.



Hay más icos en el horizonte para fijarnos más la siguiente vez?


----------



## Alxemi (30 May 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Hay más icos en el horizonte para fijarnos más la siguiente vez?



Miles, en el primer post tienes varios indices.
De todas formas yo os puedo ir contando las que mas suenan, para mañana sobre todo BATS, y TEZOS para algo mas adelante.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

BUeno...algo despistado pareceré, pero...cuál sería la operativa habitual para entrar en una ICO ?

Yo es que no he entrado en ninguna aún.

Mandas equis tokens /ETH - BTC / a una wallet...y te los devuelven a otra de la que se oferta ? Es que por lo que comentais da más la impresión de que es casi una subasta de minutos.

Cómo va ?


----------



## Albertezz (31 May 2017)

ojo con patientory que parece un chiringuito, hay un hilo en reddit en el que ha contestado la empresa... no me parece muy de fiar pero a saber


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> ojo con patientory que parece un chiringuito, hay un hilo en reddit en el que ha contestado la empresa... no me parece muy de fiar pero a saber



Sí la verdad es que mirándolo en detalle se encienden varias alarmas. 

El whitepaper de Wagerr está aquí, por si alguien le quiere echar un ojo

https://wagerr.com/wagerr_whitepaper_v1.pdf


----------



## Pirro (31 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Una ICO que arranca en unos días y que me ha llamado la atención: Wagerr
> 
> Se trata de una casa de apuestas descentralizada, con smart contracts para la resolución automática de las apuestas, masternodes con consenso para la determinación de los resultados y creación/destrucción de coins según la apuesta resulte ganadora o perdedora asegurando en principio una deflación de la misma a largo plazo (al tener en cuenta la ventaja de la casa).
> 
> ¿Qué os parece el concepto?



Ahora le meteré mano al whitepaper, pero tras leerme el hilo completo detenidamente -turno de noche, lo que tiene- me parece un proyecto con gran potencial especulativo si los devs cumplen con los plazos. Un concepto muy interesante.

Por otra parte las condiciones de la ICO son cuanto menos extrañas. Una oferta de 100.000.000 de token a 5 centavos de dólar con un sistema de bonus para los primeros en entrar y si los devs perciben suficiente demanda, sacar otras 100.000.000 de token. Vamos, se entra a la ICO con una parte x del pastel y se puede salir con una x/2 según decidan los emisores. De todo menos confianza. Lo mismo cogen la pasta y se piran tras una vendida de moto épica.

La gracia del asunto está en que tras la ICO el ente tendrá un marketcap de entre 5 y 10 millones de dólares que tendrá que reajustarse. Y viendo las criptomierdas que hay en coinmarketcap, un más que modesto puesto 30 en capitalización son 100 millones de billetes.

Es como para pensárselo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ahora le meteré mano al whitepaper, pero tras leerme el hilo completo detenidamente -turno de noche, lo que tiene- me parece un proyecto con gran potencial especulativo si los devs cumplen con los plazos. Un concepto muy interesante.
> 
> Por otra parte las condiciones de la ICO son cuanto menos extrañas. Una oferta de 100.000.000 de token a 5 centavos de dólar con un sistema de bonus para los primeros en entrar y si los devs perciben suficiente demanda, sacar otras 100.000.000 de token. Vamos, se entra a la ICO con una parte x del pastel y se puede salir con una x/2 según decidan los emisores. De todo menos confianza. Lo mismo cogen la pasta y se piran tras una vendida de moto épica.
> 
> ...



A ver, por partes:

- lo de la posible ampliación de capital no lo veo un problema. Tú qué prefieres, ¿tener un 10% de una empresa valorada en un millón o un 5% de una empresa valorada en 2 millones? Pues eso. Lo importante al final es el retorno sobre la inversión. 
- en cuanto a lo del market cap, prácticamente ninguna ICO ha recaudado más de 7 cifras inicialmente. Todas las subidas han venido después a base de revalorizaciones, especulación o simples pump&dumps. Incluso el todopoderoso Ethereum tan solo recaudó 5.5 millones de US$ en su día y míralo ahora. 
- Confianza: llevas razón pero es como cualquier otro proyecto. Hay que confiar en la honestidad de los devs y en que a ellos también les interesa más hacer que esto funcione. Conozco muy bien el mundillo de las apuestas ya que he sido apostante/trader/cazabonus y tras leer el planteamiento de este proyecto creo que tiene muchas papeletas para funcionar y pegar un buen pelotazo. 

Dicho esto, pienso entrar con una cantidad hermosa y además montar un Masternode sobre un VPS.


----------



## Merlin (1 Jun 2017)

Cuando hay una ICO ¿Quién decide el precio inicial? ¿Los desarrolladores?

Y otra cosa, en una ICO ¿Cómo y dónde se compran las criptos?


----------



## Pirro (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> A ver, por partes:
> 
> - lo de la posible ampliación de capital no lo veo un problema. Tú qué prefieres, ¿tener un 10% de una empresa valorada en un millón o un 5% de una empresa valorada en 2 millones? Pues eso. Lo importante al final es el retorno sobre la inversión.



Cuando los token comiencen a cotizar en mercados secundarios el precio de los mismos se moverá en gran parte con criterios ajenos a la entidad del proyecto. Sobre esa base, el 10% de algo que a día de hoy vale 1 millón en un futuŕo tiene un valor igual de indeterminado que el 5% de algo valorado hoy en 2 millones. Sin embargo en el primer supuesto tu peso específico en el ente es el doble respecto al segundo supuesto. Tendrá su relevancia ese hecho, sin embargo esa decisión recae sobre los desarrolladores, hasta donde he entendido.




> en cuanto a lo del market cap, prácticamente ninguna ICO ha recaudado más de 7 cifras inicialmente. Todas las subidas han venido después a base de revalorizaciones, especulación o simples pump&dumps. Incluso el todopoderoso Ethereum tan solo recaudó 5.5 millones de US$ en su día y míralo ahora



Tres años es una eternidad en este tipo de cosas. En 2014 la dominancia de Bitcoin era mayor y su precio bastante menor, había menos parné sobre el tapete. Hoy criptolandia está en fase burbuja que dirán algunos y expansiva otros, pero en cualquier caso las cifras de 2014 no creo que nos sirvan como referencia.




> - Confianza: llevas razón pero es como cualquier otro proyecto. Hay que confiar en la honestidad de los devs y en que a ellos también les interesa más hacer que esto funcione. Conozco muy bien el mundillo de las apuestas ya que he sido apostante/trader/cazabonus y tras leer el planteamiento de este proyecto creo que tiene muchas papeletas para funcionar y pegar un buen pelotazo.
> 
> Dicho esto, pienso entrar con una cantidad hermosa y además montar un Masternode sobre un VPS.



Yo estoy tangencialmente relacionado con las apuestas y veo que este concepto le resolvería problemas a muchas personas. Lo suficiente como para que compense sumar a las apuestas un hipotético riesgo cambiario por los token. 

Sabiendo los riesgos, la idea podría ser lo suficientemente buena como para darle un voto de confianza.


----------



## galdubat (1 Jun 2017)

*WTT Token Launch: pido ayuda para invertir*

https://cryptonomos.com/wtt/

_*The Giga Watt Project

Dave’s project is called Giga Watt. It’s the world’s first full-service mining solution provider.
The Giga Watt team provides turnkey mining services or custom packages for miners. And anyone can take part.
Think of Dave as a bitcoin mining landlord. His team handles the construction of the facility. They buy the equipment. And they even do maintenance and support.
Dave put the Giga Watt facility in Wenatchee, Washington. That means it can take advantage of the cheap hydroelectric power provided by the Columbia River.
Washington prevents state utilities from selling power above cost. And any rate changes must be approved by state regulators.
That’s one of the reasons it has the lowest electricity costs in the nation.
As Dave says, it’s Giga Watt’s special sauce.
Consider this. A mining facility with a comparable setup cost would take 11 months to get its investment back. With Giga Watt, it’s just five to six months.
The best part is that anyone can take part in Giga Watt. And you can do so with the Giga Watt token (WTT).*_



Adquirir token en emrpesa de minado. 
No tengo ni puta idea de como sacarle partido a esto.

Pero el esquema preliminar es el siguiente:

- Darse de alta en Cryotonomos (hoy 01/06/2017)
- Darse de alta en la lista de WTT( hoy 01/06/2017)
- Trasnferir 10000$ a Cryptonomos (mañana 02/06/2017)
- Ponerse en la cola en el momento del ICO (mañana 02/06/2017)
- Comprar los Token y rezar ( ya se es socio-accionista de WTT) (02/06/2017)
- Compra ujn plan de usuario de WTT, opcional ?
- Empezar a ver como la wallet se llena,

Si alguno me echa una mano aclarandome los puntos le estaría muy agradecido. Esta información em ha llegado desde un newsletter de pago, doy por sentado que WTT no se trata de un estafa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jun 2017)

La ICO de Wagerr está siendo un puto desastre. Para empezar desactivan los depósitos en XRP en el último minuto, y después no hay forma de acceder a la página o de generar una dirección para depositar con ETH de ninguna manera por la sobrecarga que hay.

Aparte de eso alguien ha estado posteando direcciones falsas en el chat y más de un incauto ha picado.


----------



## Pirro (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> La ICO de Wagerr está siendo un puto desastre. Para empezar desactivan los depósitos en XRP en el último minuto, y después no hay forma de acceder a la página o de generar una dirección para depositar con ETH de ninguna manera por la sobrecarga que hay.
> 
> Aparte de eso alguien ha estado posteando direcciones falsas en el chat y más de un incauto ha picado.



Muy mal gestionado. Y se supone que hay que creerse que ese equipo -del que apenas hay referencias- va a crear una blockchain operativa justo después de la ICO.

Por ahora esta ICO ni con un palo. Prefiero esperarme al lanzamiento del bloque génesis y a ver el funcionamiento de las wallet.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Muy mal gestionado. Y se supone que hay que creerse que ese equipo -del que apenas hay referencias- va a crear una blockchain operativa justo después de la ICO.
> 
> Por ahora esta ICO ni con un palo. Prefiero esperarme al lanzamiento del bloque génesis y a ver el funcionamiento de las wallet.



Pues sí, probablemente me hayan hecho un favor no dejándome participar.


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues sí, probablemente me hayan hecho un favor no dejándome participar.



Yo he comprado bien esta tarde, no mucho unos 200 leuros más que nada por diversificar y por si suena la flauta, con litecoins va más rápido que con bitcoins


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo he comprado bien esta tarde, no mucho unos 200 leuros más que nada por diversificar y por si suena la flauta, con litecoins va más rápido que con bitcoins



Al final les he dado una segunda oportunidad viendo que han arreglado los fallos y ahora todo funciona bien. Espero no arrepentirme.


----------



## galdubat (2 Jun 2017)

galdubat dijo:


> https://cryptonomos.com/wtt/
> 
> _*The Giga Watt Project
> 
> ...



Lo intentaré en unas horas salen lo token.


----------



## Kondarra (7 Jun 2017)

¿Alguno va a entrar en Bancor?


----------



## Merlin (7 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Cuando hay una ICO ¿Quién decide el precio inicial? ¿Los desarrolladores?
> 
> Y otra cosa, en una ICO ¿Cómo y dónde se compran las criptos?



Todos a la vez no por favor ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno va a entrar en Bancor?



Yo lo tengo apuntado. 



Merlin dijo:


> Todos a la vez no por favor ::



El precio lo deciden los promotores del proyecto. Por ejemplo, te dicen que se van a vender 10 millones de tokens a $0,05, o tal vez con el valor fijado en BTC o ETH. También suele haber bonus para los primeros participantes.

Participar es tan sencillo como registrarte en la página correspondiente y estar pendiente del lanzamiento. Te darán una dirección donde mandar tus coins y conforme se vayan confirmando te las van acreditando.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Jun 2017)

Wagerr parece una idea interesante pero, si no lo he entendido mal, sería como Betfair pero con su propia moneda. ¿Se ha visto alguna previa de esa web de apuestas? Porqué gestionar apuestas en tiempo real se ve jodido de verdad, se tiene que necesitar mucho personal.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Wagerr parece una idea interesante pero, si no lo he entendido mal, sería como Betfair pero con su propia moneda. ¿Se ha visto alguna previa de esa web de apuestas? Porqué gestionar apuestas en tiempo real se ve jodido de verdad, se tiene que necesitar mucho personal.



Tal como lo proponen tendría dos partes:
- apuestas P2P (como Betfair)
- apuestas "contra la nube": como un bookie ordinario pero en plan descentralizado. 

En el primer caso se hace un matching entre apostantes y se aplica una comisión al vendedor. De esa comisión la mitad va a los masternodos (que son los que mediante consenso determinan el resultado de la apuesta) y la otra mitad se destruye. 

En el segundo caso no está muy claro aún cómo será la determinación de cuotas, pero todo apunta a que harán lo que hace cualquier bookie a día de hoy: una mezcla de cálculo estadístico de probabilidades y balanceo de cuentas. En caso de que el apostante gane, se imprimen las monedas correspondientes y en caso de que pierda, se destruyen. El masternode se lleva su comisión igual que antes.


----------



## Pirro (7 Jun 2017)

Wagerr la veo muy muy interesante -si el equipo que la lleva no nos está tomando el pelo, pero como todo en la vida, si quieres alto rendimiento hay que correr altos riesgos-, los token están volando. Y sólo con China, su afición al juego -ilegal en todo el país salvo Macao y Hong Kong-, su afición a la evasión de capitales y su afición a las cryptos veo un potencial descomunal. 

La que no acabo de entender es Bancor. ¿Qué ofrece exactamente que no lleva ofreciendo NXT con el Monetary System desde hace un par de años con escaso éxito?


----------



## Divad (7 Jun 2017)

Basta con saber que Bancor viene del parto de ETH y quienes están detrás de estos  

Ahora ya sabes todos los boletos premiados 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

Le acabo de meter unos pocos ETH a Monaco, la tarjeta esa de débito/crédito que operará con criptos.

Esto lo veo casi como comprar boletos de lotería XD

*Edito con duda *



Divad dijo:


> Basta con saber que Bancor viene del parto de ETH y quienes están detrás de estos
> 
> Ahora ya sabes todos los boletos premiados
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



¿Y que opinas de SONM? Parece bien valorado, dice aspirar a ser un nuevo tipo de nube llamada niebla para hosting, cálculo científico, etc.. Aquí el tema estará en saber si esa tecnología realmente será efectiva, no se si alguien sería capaz de saberlo.

Seguramente entre con un poco en su ICO.


----------



## galdubat (8 Jun 2017)

*Giga-watt: análisis ROI*

MINER ---W--------HASH RATE--------INVER.-----COS $/D
s9_____1323_______1350 GH/s______$1.527_______3,10
B3_____1250________237 MH/s______$2.928_______2,93
L3______800________504 MH/s______$1.550_______1,87

*********************
MINER---------COINS/DÍA---- $/COIN-------- $/d (bruto)-------$/d (neto)
s9 (BTC)_______0,005001_____2800_________14,0028________10,90698
B3 (ETH)_______0,15882435___261,8________41,58021483____38,65521483
L3 (LTC)_______2,009_________27,5________55,2475________53,3755 

*********************

MINER $/d (n)------$/mes---$/año-------ROI (d)------ROI (m)
s9____10,91_______327_____3981_______140_________4,7
*B3____38,66_______1159___14109________75	_________2,5
L3____53,38_______1601___19482	________58_________1,9*
*
minando LTC , recupero la inversión en dos meses
*
TOKENS
INVERSIÓN: 10.000 Token, 10.000$
en uso: 3373, coste: 7.89$/día
en Renta: 6289.7 ingreso: 6.34$/día


Ingresos por MINER bruto= 110.83$/día
Ingresos por renta de Token= 6.34$/día
Coste de uso de token =-7.89 $/día
total ingresos día =109.28 $/día

TOTAL INVERSIÓN = MINERS+TOKEN= 16005$
ROI (d)= 146 días
ROI (m)= 4.9 meses


ICO GIGA-WATT

https://www.giga-watt.com/

Hay mucho sitio de momento. La ICO termina en julio. 

Luego los primeros compradores adquieren los Miners, y empiezan a Minar. empezaremos a facturar a mediados de agosto.

Me sacaré un paga.


----------



## Kondarra (8 Jun 2017)

galdubat dijo:


> MINER ---W--------HASH RATE--------INVER.-----COS $/D
> 
> s9_____1323_______1350 GH/s______$1.527_______3,10
> 
> ...





¿Esto no suena demasiado bien?


----------



## galdubat (8 Jun 2017)

Audita, juegate la pasta y comprueba si los números cuadran.

Ten en cuenta los tiempos.
Cierre de ICO 31/07/2017
Compra de MINERS

B3 30/07/2017
 S9:20/08/2017
 L3: 20/09/2017

Pero si quieres estar en la rampa de salida, tienes que comprar los Token ahora, ya que hay preferencia para comprar miners.


----------



## Kondarra (8 Jun 2017)

galdubat dijo:


> Audita, juegate la pasta y comprueba si los números cuadran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No me entiendas mal, no digo que no hayas hecho bien las cuentas, es más que creo que no acabo de entenderlo bien...


----------



## galdubat (8 Jun 2017)

No ofense .
Si los valores de Hash Rate por divisa son correctos, es lo que me ha salido.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

Se supone que GigaWatt da una especie de dividendos diarios/anuales a razón de un 3,65% anual (un 0,01% diario). Y luego la cotización de la moneda a parte. (todo eso si no lo he entiendo mal)

No pinta mal, lo mismo entro hoy en plan inversión a ver que pasa.

Aunque no acabo de entender de que hay que alquilarlos (rent), no se muy bien como funcionará eso.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Se supone que GigaWatt da una especie de dividendos diarios/anuales a razón de un 3,65% anual (un 0,01% diario). Y luego la cotización de la moneda a parte. (todo eso si no lo he entiendo mal)
> 
> No pinta mal, lo mismo entro hoy en plan inversión a ver que pasa.
> 
> Aunque no acabo de entender de que hay que alquilarlos (rent), no se muy bien como funcionará eso.



Es aproximadamente un 0.1% diario si alquilas tus tokens, usease un 36.5% anual. Pero esa es solo una de las opciones; la otra es minar tú mismo y ahí ya entran en juego muchos factores como la dificultad y el valor de la moneda.


----------



## galdubat (8 Jun 2017)

Se tienen dos opciones para participar:
Comprar Miners, y minar:
Costes asociados:
1) alquiler de Tokens, potencia del miner + 10% que se lo queda GIGA WATT
2) tasa de uso

Comprar tokens y arrendarlos
1) sin costes 


Si uno posee lo token y compra miners, se ahorra este coste.

Ahora 1 Token, Equivale a 1W: y vale 1$, luego 1.05$....


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

El depósito mínimo en GIga Wats en $ son 1.000$. Poca broma. En Ethers son 0.05.

Además que lo del alquiler no lo veo claro. ¿Sería posible querer alquilar y que nadie quisiera tus tokens? No sé si se refiere a un alquiler forzado o no.

Yo no las querría para minar solo para alquilar.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Se supone que GigaWatt da una especie de dividendos diarios/anuales a razón de un 3,65% anual (un 0,01% diario). Y luego la cotización de la moneda a parte. (todo eso si no lo he entiendo mal)
> 
> No pinta mal, lo mismo entro hoy en plan inversión a ver que pasa.
> 
> Aunque no acabo de entender de que hay que alquilarlos (rent), no se muy bien como funcionará eso.





Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El depósito mínimo en GIga Wats en $ son 1.000$. Poca broma. En Ethers son 0.05.
> 
> Además que lo del alquiler no lo veo claro. ¿Sería posible querer alquilar y que nadie quisiera tus tokens? No sé si se refiere a un alquiler forzado o no.
> 
> Yo no las querría para minar solo para alquilar.



Claro que sería posible. Lo que compras es un derecho de uso por 50 anos; si quieres lo alquilas, si no te pones a minar y si tampoco quieres pues lo dejas parado llenándose de polvo. A los de Gigawatt les va a dar igual una vez que hayas pagado.


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2017)

Sin lugar a duda es el negocio del siglo, tener tus mineros virtuales trabajando por ti. 

Sale a cuenta meterse ahora o es mejor hacer caja con las criptos marcadas como vencedoras y una vez sea de uso común para todos invertirlo en mineros?


----------



## galdubat (9 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sin lugar a duda es el negocio del siglo, tener tus mineros virtuales trabajando por ti.
> 
> Sale a cuenta meterse ahora o es mejor hacer caja con las criptos marcadas como vencedoras y una vez sea de uso común para todos invertirlo en mineros?



No son virtuales, son cacharros que hacen ruido. Si uno quiere enviar su miner, lo puedes hacer. Se le adaptan los costes y otra opción.
La empresa se ha localizado, por sus beneficios en costes energéticos.


----------



## Claudius (9 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sin lugar a duda es el negocio del siglo, tener tus mineros virtuales trabajando por ti.
> 
> Sale a cuenta meterse ahora o es mejor hacer caja con las criptos marcadas como vencedoras y una vez sea de uso común para todos invertirlo en mineros?



Es complicado, hay mucha gente pensando en buscar técnicas para sustituir la resolución matemática basada en PoW por otras PoS, etc. dónde no se requiera cómputo excesivo y profesionalizado, si técnicamente fuera factible en el tiempo, que hay detractores/opositores, tener mineros virtuales al modo nodos de Dash, Pivx, NEM, serían sueldos vitalíceos.
Aunque lo más interesante sea PoW+PoS(sucedáneos) para diversificar por si hubiera bug de software.


----------



## galdubat (10 Jun 2017)

De minero virtuales nada.
Compras mineros reales, con GPU NVideo...., selos puedes comprar a GIGA-WATT o entregarselos los propios.
Luego tienes que pagar dos conceptos, Potencia consumidada+10% de potencia para GIGA-WATT, y unos gastos de mantenimiento.

Si tienes Tokens, te ahorras la parte de potencia consumida, y si te sobran los puedes arrendar.

Ahora bien, están montando una fabrica muy grande, y eso requiere mover muchos equipos y mucho dinero. Hoy he Comprado dos mineros, uno BTC y otro para LTC, los he pagado hoy, pero no empezaran a minar hasta septiembre.

Asi como Tokens, no es dificil adquirir.

Los mineros, los sacan en paquetes y se los quitan antes de salir de china, y serán operativos a los dos meses de hacer el pago. 

Espero que el mercado dure hasta diciembre.


----------



## Violator (12 Jun 2017)

*Bancor*

En unas horas comienza la ICO de Bancor. ¿Alguien piensa entrar? Los términos no me acaban de convencer- ¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Puede ser un pelotazo o no, a saber. Yo entraré con una cantidad testimonial. Menos de 0.1 ETH. 

Desprenderse de mucha cantidad de ETH a día de hoy puede ser peligroso.


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

galdubat dijo:


> De minero virtuales nada.
> Compras mineros reales, con GPU NVideo...., selos puedes comprar a GIGA-WATT o entregarselos los propios.
> Luego tienes que pagar dos conceptos, Potencia consumidada+10% de potencia para GIGA-WATT, y unos gastos de mantenimiento.
> 
> ...



Kaixo Galdubat ... conoces el token de ETH MInereum ?

Qué te parece ? / para profanos, desentrañar su planteamiento es jodidilo /.

/ A mesa puesta, si se digna usted : Minereum - The First Self Mining Smart Contract /

Gracias. 

___________________________________

Algún apunte a cosiderar sobre la entrada en Sonm , alicientes, pegas, condicionantes, etc ???


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Jun 2017)

Alguien va a entrar en la ICO de SONM?
Yo ya me he registrado, pero no pone como va a ser la forma de entrarle. 
No sé si será por algun wallet concreto o como.
Sabéis alguno algo?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Alguien va a entrar en la ICO de SONM?
> Yo ya me he registrado, pero no pone como va a ser la forma de entrarle.
> No sé si será por algun wallet concreto o como.
> Sabéis alguno algo?



Aceptan pagos en BTC, ETH y algunas criptos más. Tal como lo entiendo si pagas con ETH se acreditan los tokens directamente y si usas otras criptos se convierten automáticamente a ETH mediante Shapeshift pero no sé muy bien cómo se te asignan. Ante la duda, usa ETH. 



Violator dijo:


> En unas horas comienza la ICO de Bancor. ¿Alguien piensa entrar? Los términos no me acaban de convencer- ¿Qué opinais?



A mí me parece un proyecto cojonudo de supercomputación distribuida con infinitas aplicaciones reales. Voy a intentar entrar pronto para llevarme el bonus del 15%. 

¿Qué parte de los términos no te gusta?


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Pero...dónde se ingresa ? Hay una cuena ? La facilitan en su momento ? Por email ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pero...dónde se ingresa ? Hay una cuena ? La facilitan en su momento ? Por email ?



Normalmente se publica cuando empieza la venta. En el caso de Bancor salió un poco antes pero el contrato rechazaba los pagos que llegasen antes de la hora de salida.


----------



## paketazo (15 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Tal como lo proponen tendría dos partes:
> - apuestas P2P (como Betfair)
> - apuestas "contra la nube": como un bookie ordinario pero en plan descentralizado.
> 
> ...



Respecto a Wagerr, de lo que llevo leído últimamente en alguna ICO que he ojeado, esta tiene algo interesante, y es la usabilidad directa del token, sin historias raras, ni frikis flipando por colores con lo que podrá hacer su moneda en el 2050.

Parece un concepto práctico y "sencillo" al tiempo que usable.

Voy a poner su web y sus foros en seguimiento a ver si me voy enterando bien de como es la jugada.

Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Jun 2017)

La historia se repite. Empieza la ICO de SONM y la página se cae. Alguien se está divirtiendo de nuevo con los ataques DDOS.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> La historia se repite. Empieza la ICO de SONM y la página se cae. Alguien se está divirtiendo de nuevo con los ataques DDOS.



Hola Andy.

Creo que el ICo está abierto aún.

Hay un campo de texto que dice que no mandes tus coins desde la walet del exchange / lógico si devuelven ahí las Somns correspondientes / pero la razón que da es que no dispones de la private key de esa wallet / y éso es secundario, por ejemplo, yo quiero enviar ETH desde una wallet de Parity y ni sé cómo obtenerlas private keys en ella-aunque supongo que será perfectamene viable, claro - / .

EN fin, supongo que me las devolverán a esa wallet, no ?

Cuál es la dinámica que han llevado en tu caso ? / espero que hayas conseguido entrar bonificado como querías - or cierto...dónde se mira el nivel de aportes que hay para ver si aún pillas bonus ? / 

EN fin, que creo que es tan sencillo como enviar y ya está...pero que si el reembolso de SOnms coins es instantáneo, mando el piquillo mínimo de prueba y listo .

Va..un saludo.


----------



## Pirro (15 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Respecto a Wagerr, de lo que llevo leído últimamente en alguna ICO que he ojeado, esta tiene algo interesante, y es la usabilidad directa del token, sin historias raras, ni frikis flipando por colores con lo que podrá hacer su moneda en el 2050.
> 
> Parece un concepto práctico y "sencillo" al tiempo que usable.
> 
> ...



200 millones de token y un marketcap inicial teórico que oscilará entre 10 y 20 millones. Una miseria en comparación a otros proyectos. Y se dirigen a un nicho de mercado que ya existe, aportando una utilidad directa a un colectivo.

Todo depende de los desarrolladores, pero a poco que lo hagan bien...


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Bueno...he mandado un Ether para ver cómo va.

29 confirmaciones ya ...pero en "Show my transactions" del panel de control de Sonm aún no me consta como hecha.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Jun 2017)

Juli,

sí, tras intentarlo unas cuantas veces conseguí entrar y creo que sí que me han aplicado el bonus. Me han acreditado 3106.4 SONM por cada ETH (ahora pone 1 ETH = 2824 SNM). 

De Parity ni idea, yo uso MEW y lo que he hecho es poner la dirección de mi wallet (no las private keys, ojo!) y con eso la página te da una dirección de un contrato a donde mandar los ETH. Los tokens los tenía en unos 5 minutos, bastante rápido todo.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 23:48 ----------




juli dijo:


> Bueno...he mandado un Ether para ver cómo va.
> 
> 29 confirmaciones ya ...pero en "Show my transactions" del panel de control de Sonm aún no me consta como hecha.



Yo ahí tampoco la podía ver... mira mejor en tu wallet, quizá tengas que agregar el token a mano.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Juli,
> 
> sí, tras intentarlo unas cuantas veces conseguí entrar y creo que sí que me han aplicado el bonus. Me han acreditado 3106.4 SONM por cada ETH (ahora pone 1 ETH = 2824 SNM).
> 
> ...



Todo OK ANdy. He recibido 2931 por ether...o sea, como 107 más de los apuntados, con lo que debo andar en el rango de bonus del 3,8%...no queda mucho ya.

Me pongo a rematar con la segunda tx y redondeo mi posición.

Gracias por todo.


*edito*

Redondeada al instante...de coña.


----------



## plastilinux (16 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> 200 millones de token y un marketcap inicial teórico que oscilará entre 10 y 20 millones. Una miseria en comparación a otros proyectos. Y se dirigen a un nicho de mercado que ya existe, aportando una utilidad directa a un colectivo.
> 
> Todo depende de los desarrolladores, pero a poco que lo hagan bien...



Yo he seguido bastantes ICO's y, francamente, la de Wagerr es la que más me ilusiona con diferencia. Tiene usabilidad directa y comprensible, staking, masternodos, y un mercado ya existente (el de las apuestas "alegales", a las que quiere convencer para que migren a su "plataforma"; sería un bombazo si, dicen, llegará al 0,25% de ese mercado). Por contra, tiene un equipo de DEVs aparentemente muuuuy corto para lo que pretende hacer. Cómo lo consigan, no quiero imaginar dónde puede acabar este proyecto. Si Wagerr hubiese anunciado que funcionaría sobre Ethereum, no se el hype que habría tenido. Pero han decidido partir sobre Waves y, posteriormente, continuar sobre su propia blockchain y con su propio Exchange. De veras, muy ambicioso.

Además, últimamente he entrado con la puntita en Air/Sphere, Monaco y Sonm. 

Estaba muy ilusionado también con Bancor (la idea es brutal, y mejor vendida que Next, por el tema de la liquidez), pero media hora antes del comienzo de la ICO me dió francamente mala espina su "hora mágica" (que luego hábilmente fue transformada en 3h), su CAP oculto y que sólo se sabría al llegar al 80% del mismo, y que durante las 3h mágicas se podría aceptar cryptodinero como si no hubiese un mañana, aunque se sobrepasase (como así fue) el CAP inicial oculto y propuesto. Muy mala espina. Me dije: "Si todo el mundo puede entrar a voluntad durante 3h, entonces quién va a quedarse fuera para comprar tokens durante los primeros días?". Bueno, supongo que me confundo, pero ya veremos si pumpea o dumpea como se merece...

Bueno, escribo poco, pero agradezco mucho vuestros aportes en este y los demás cryptohilos.

Salud!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Jun 2017)

Los de Taas han comprado un millón de dólares en Bancor:

TaaS invests $1 million in Bancor’s $150 million Token Allocation Event
TaaS, the first-ever tokenized closed-end fund dedicated to Blockchain assets, announces its investment in Bancor’s Token Allocation Event or as the media has been referring to as ICOs. After three months of due diligence, the management of TaaS met last week in Tel Aviv with Bancor’s founders at the 7th edition of d10e Conference to finalize the terms and conditions of a strategic investment and a long-term partnership.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (16 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Todo OK ANdy. He recibido 2931 por ether...o sea, como 107 más de los apuntados, con lo que debo andar en el rango de bonus del 3,8%...no queda mucho ya.
> 
> Me pongo a rematar con la segunda tx y redondeo mi posición.
> 
> ...



TOTAL AMOUNT OF TOKENS ISSUED ON ICO:

331.360.000 SNM

SNM TOKEN SOLD:

289.341.336.47 SNM

Sí que queda poco, sí...


----------



## Pirro (16 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Yo he seguido bastantes ICO's y, francamente, la de Wagerr es la que más me ilusiona con diferencia. Tiene usabilidad directa y comprensible, staking, masternodos, y un mercado ya existente (el de las apuestas "alegales", a las que quiere convencer para que migren a su "plataforma"; sería un bombazo si, dicen, llegará al 0,25% de ese mercado). Por contra, tiene un equipo de DEVs aparentemente muuuuy corto para lo que pretende hacer. Cómo lo consigan, no quiero imaginar dónde puede acabar este proyecto. Si Wagerr hubiese anunciado que funcionaría sobre Ethereum, no se el hype que habría tenido. Pero han decidido partir sobre Waves y, posteriormente, continuar sobre su propia blockchain y con su propio Exchange. De veras, muy ambicioso.
> 
> Además, últimamente he entrado con la puntita en Air/Sphere, Monaco y Sonm.
> 
> ...



Usan Waves porque Waves es una especie de wordpress de la tokenización, al menos así se vende la platforma.

He leído en profundidad el hilo de bitcoontalk de la ICO de wagerr y me quedo con los siguientes detalles.

El CEO es chinoaustraliano.

Han constituído una sociedad en Belize -domicilio fiscal habitual en el sector-

Moverán la pasta desde bancos de Hong Kong, lo que lleva a pensar que piensan construir su base de clientes en China -recalco, el juego es ilegal en todo el país menos en Hong Kong y Macao-

Tal como lo veo la hoja de ruta de esta gente es capitalizar los tokens vía Waves, meter la pasta en Hong Kong a nombre de su sociedad en Belize y usar una parte de los beneficios en pagarle a los cerebros que programen la cadena de bloques. Cuando esté hecha la blockchain, si funciona pues de puta madre ::

En cualquier caso tengo que reconocer que me parece un buen plan. Brillante.


----------



## juli (16 Jun 2017)

Personalmente, si es token de Waves, otro aliciente...ya tenía ganas de estrenarme , a ver cómo va la plataforma.

No sé si una de esas coins-extensiones de Waves recién aparecida pinta algo similar al Gas de ETH . Siendo así , la aparición hace nada de una nueva de ellas - o muy atrás en coinmarketcap - ya sugería cierta novedad en el sentido de actividad en sus tokens.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 01:27 ----------

Alguna opinión sobre este exchange en ICO actualmente ???

400 Bad Request


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

Los que habéis entrado en wagerr. La aportación como la habéis hecho? Desde un wallet concreto o de cualquiera? Y donde se reciben los tokens? Se necesita algún wallet en especial?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (17 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Los que habéis entrado en wagerr. La aportación como la habéis hecho? Desde un wallet concreto o de cualquiera? Y donde se reciben los tokens? Se necesita algún wallet en especial?



Desde kraken por ejemplo no se puede?


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

Yo lo voy a hacer desde my etherwallet. 
Pasare algún ether desde mi ledger a etherwallet y de ahí aré la aportación


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Desde kraken por ejemplo no se puede?



Por pura higiene y aún sin aviso expreso de lo contrario, mandad siempre desde vuestras wallets.

Muchas ICOS devuelven a address del remitente...a no ser que te caigan tan bien los de Kraken, vamos...

En fin, a priori, una dinámica a evitar.

________________________

Respecto a wager, yo me he quedado en el envío nical de prueba...ni constancia en el pane de control ni tokens de vuelta. Alguno que haya entrado al inicio sabe algo ?

*EDITO : * Reflejado en el panel como a la media hora del envío. Todo OK al parecer.

Recordad : 2FA ...y siempre, una password fuerte : docena y media de caracteres, signos raros, mayúsculas, minúsculas y números .

Suerte y ánimo, que queda un bloque de ICO o bloque y pico, no ?


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

A mí también me aparecen ya 
Había que volver a cargar la web para que apareciesen.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Jun 2017)

Día 20: ICO de Status.im

Cómo lo veis? Yo creo que entraré con algo.


----------



## plastilinux (17 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Desde kraken por ejemplo no se puede?



Desde Kraken se puede, sin problema

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Día 20: ICO de Status.im
> 
> Cómo lo veis? Yo creo que entraré con algo.



Jodó...te vamos a cambiar el nick...teliCO  .../ cualquiera te sigue el ritmo... /.

Un par de cosas, Andy :

1- Te ha llegado algo de que Sonm es Scam ? Alxemi dejó caer algo ayer en el hilo de Alts. :

2- Cómo andas de smart contracts ? Te manejas en Parity y/o Mist ? 

Suerte con Status y gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jodó...te vamos a cambiar el nick...teliCO  .../ cualquiera te sigue el ritmo... /.
> 
> Un par de cosas, Andy :
> 
> ...



Jejeje sí, ando un poco desatado porque con el ultimo pumpeo de Storj vendí parte de mis coins y ando diversificando por donde puedo. Como no tengo demasiado tiempo para hacer trading activo me concentro en nuevos lanzamientos y me siento a esperar.

En cuanto a SONM: sí leí que hay rumores por el tema del escrow, que inicialmente iba a hacer SebastianJu (miembro reputado de Bitcointalk) y al final en lugar de eso el dinero fue a parar a una billetera multifirma controlada por los creadores. No me gusta un pelo pero tampoco confirma que sea una estafa. De cualquier manera a esta altura poco se puede hacer pues la suerte está echada y solo queda esperar tranquilamente a ver qué pasa.

De Parity, Mist y Smart Contracts de momento poquito... me limito a usar MEW pero el tema sí me interesa y me gustaría meterme más en el meollo. ¿Qué es lo que quieres hacer?


----------



## juli (18 Jun 2017)

Andy

Algo muy concreto, ando salseando y tengo alguna cosilla en el aire que me estaba dando guerra pero ahora mismo es posible que haya conseguido algo . 

Veo cómo queda y te comento, que es interesante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 Jun 2017)

Uno mas en wagger, suerte chavales!


----------



## Kondarra (18 Jun 2017)

Pregunta abierta a los que hayáis participado en varias ICO. ¿Siempre os han salido todas a ganar? ¿Cuánto os habéis multiplicado?


----------



## hikikomori (18 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pregunta abierta a los que hayáis participado en varias ICO. ¿Siempre os han salido todas a ganar? ¿Cuánto os habéis multiplicado?



Yo he participado en 4, todas ganando pero por ahora porque sólo he vendido una.
Si apuestas por proyectos "serios" con poryección según está el mercado tan alcista y manipulado no es difícil ganar, todo depende de cuanto estes dispuesto a aguantar, yo llevo "holdeando" alguna casi dos años.
Lo suyo es entrar en proyectos que no se columpien en el precio y que no vayan a recaudar mucho en la ico.
Eso si, también hay un montón de pufos.


----------



## verti (18 Jun 2017)

A ver si me podéis aclarar una duda.
He creado una cartera con myetherwallet en frio,tengo la dirección, la clave privada y todo eso,pero.¿Como sabe el sistema que he creado esa dirección de cartera si no he tenido conexión?
¿Si envío ethers a esa dirección,como se que alguien no a creado también en frio esa misma dirección?.¿Podría ser o es imposible que alguien creara la misma estando offline?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sigue a TenX? Quedan unos 5 días para que salga, aspiran a 200.000 Eth, originarios de UK y Singapur, con bastante equipo y algunos partners potentillos (han hecho cosas con Paypal y el CityBank).

Parece además en poco tiempo tendrán apps funcionales para hacer pagos por todo el mundo. Seguramente entraré con algunas fichas.

TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform


----------



## ElFarySeo (19 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sigue a TenX? Quedan unos 5ías para que salga, aspiran a 200.000 Eth, originarios de UK y Singapur, con bastante equipo y algunos partners potentillos (han hecho cosas con Paypal y el CityBank).
> 
> Parece además en poco tiempo tendrán apps funcionales para hacer pagos por todo el mundo. Seguramente entraré con algunas fichas.
> 
> TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform



lo subo :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## biempa (19 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sigue a TenX? Quedan unos 5 días para que salga, aspiran a 200.000 Eth, originarios de UK y Singapur, con bastante equipo y algunos partners potentillos (han hecho cosas con Paypal y el CityBank).
> 
> Parece además en poco tiempo tendrán apps funcionales para hacer pagos por todo el mundo. Seguramente entraré con algunas fichas.
> 
> TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform



Lo de tenx parece que funcionara muy bien, pero mucho me temo que la ICO sera muy rapida pues en la preICO ya les ha funcionada muy bien.

Dicho esto hay que que reconocer que tienen un gran proyecto, con cruzes de wallets para pagos, apk para android e ios e incluso tarjeta de debito con el 0,1 de cash back mas el 0.5% Rewards para holders

Tienen listos detras: Vitalik Buterin, el citi y otros.

Levan unos meses de prueba por ¿Singapur? funcionando bien y tal.
El precio de la ICO es un tanto caro: 350 tenx X 1 ETH, aunque eso ya se vera despues.


Por otro lado tenemos Omise Go 
que permitira hacer practicamente lo mismo salvo por ahora la tarjeta y con un buen equipo de listos asesores entre ellos a Vitalik y media plantilla de la red ethereum y al fundador de golem.

Parecen un poco mas verdes pero eso a lo mejor es un aliciente.

La ico para dentro de 7 dias.


Comentemos amistosamente y 
hagamos lo mejor para nuestro benefeficio.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Jun 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Lo de tenx parece que funcionara muy bien, pero mucho me temo que la ICO sera muy rapida pues en la preICO ya les ha funcionada muy bien.
> 
> Dicho esto hay que que reconocer que tienen un gran proyecto, con cruzes de wallets para pagos, apk para android e ios e incluso tarjeta de debito con el 0,1 de cash back mas el 0.5% Rewards para holders
> 
> ...



Omise Go también pinta bien, y ojo a esas siglas OMG, muy usadas en al mundo anglo (Oh My God), puede parecer una chorrada pero estos detalles luego se quedan el subconsciente.

Además seguramente saldrá a un precio más barato que TenX. 

Al final no se donde voy a sacar la pasta para entrar en tanto ICO :´(


----------



## Depeche (20 Jun 2017)

Yo estoy esperando para entrar en CIVIC que sale el miercoles 21, no se si alguien más tiene intención de entrar en ella.


----------



## Rilakkuma (20 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando para entrar en CIVIC que sale el miercoles 21, no se si alguien más tiene intención de entrar en ella.



Yo voy a entrar fuerte en civic, me gusta mucho.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Día 20: ICO de Status.im
> 
> Cómo lo veis? Yo creo que entraré con algo.



No hay pelotas. Las únicas transacciones que se están confirmando tienen un gas price muy por encima de 50 gwei --> imposible hacerlo con MEW

Ethereum Transaction 0x80820c9ec833791d777229f5185e92e9683e7d2684a522c79ad00e23f33e3d0a
Ethereum Transaction 0x37ac0e3f62f58b5d6eacbb0fc3703e1659e5cda0f62d375c6d55b0ed67dc0320


----------



## morgat (20 Jun 2017)

*¿Que opinión os merece iDice?*

Alguien ha entrado? Termina en 7h...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

morgat dijo:


> Alguien ha entrado? Termina en 7h...



Sí, un par de ballenatos... el resto, nanay


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Yo voy a entrar fuerte en civic, me gusta mucho.





Depeche dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando para entrar en CIVIC que sale el miercoles 21, no se si alguien más tiene intención de entrar en ella.



Interesante. Aunque veo que para entrar hace falta instalar antes la app, y cuando lo intento me dice que no es compatible con mi dispositivo. ¿Vosotros habéis podido?


----------



## Depeche (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Interesante. Aunque veo que para entrar hace falta instalar antes la app, y cuando lo intento me dice que no es compatible con mi dispositivo. ¿Vosotros habéis podido?



Yo tengo el mismo problema que tu


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo problema que tu



He leído que necesitas Android 6 o superior

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 22:11 ----------

Vaya al final he conseguido entrar en Status de manera inesperada. Lo había dejado por imposible pero hace un rato he visto que una de mis transacciones se acabó confirmando...


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Me parece interesante Civic, especialmente sabiendo quién está detrás. Este tío se ha hecho un nombre y dudo que vaya a hacer chapuzas.
Para entrar se instala la app y luego?


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

la app de civic yo la he puesto perfectamente en nougat, creo que pide mas de 6.0 

te registras con email y numero y te mandan confirmación.

Una vez registrado y cuando empiece la ico tienes que capturar el codigo qr para autentificarte y ahí ya le pones la cantidad que pillas.

Se puede pagar en bitcoin desde cualquier sitio, exchanges incluidos, porque va a dar opción a que pongas la dirección de tu cartera ERC20 para recibir los tokens.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

¿Se sabe a qué hora empieza la ICO de Civic?


----------



## Eurocrack (21 Jun 2017)

Dentro de 5 horas

Civic Identity Verification Crowdsale


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Dentro de 5 horas
> 
> Civic Identity Verification Crowdsale





Hay algo que no entiendo. Si voy a comprar con btc veo esto:







Es decir, que necesito una dirección para recibir btc y otra ERC20 para los tokens. No entiendo para qué es necesaria la de btc, si entiendo que sólo me darán tokens una vez comprado ¿no?

Y por otro lado no veo la relación con la app. Es decir, te dice que te registres y que la verifiques. Esto está hecho pero ¿y después? ¿hay que hacer algo más al comprar o después con la app?


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo. Si voy a comprar con btc veo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te permite enviar desde donde quieras, otras ico te obligan a enviar desde un wallet erc20. Pero claro, necesitan la dirección donde hacer refund de bitcoin en caso que algo pase y la dirección de tu wallet erc20 para depositar los tokens.

La app es para entrar a la ico, estás invirtiendo en una empresa de validación de identidad, es lógico que usen este sistema, te validas con el qr, pides los tokens que quieras y luego pagas.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Te permite enviar desde donde quieras, otras ico te obligan a enviar desde un wallet erc20. Pero claro, necesitan la dirección donde hacer refund de bitcoin en caso que algo pase y la dirección de tu wallet erc20 para depositar los tokens.
> 
> 
> 
> La app es para entrar a la ico, estás invirtiendo en una empresa de validación de identidad, es lógico que usen este sistema, te validas con el qr, pides los tokens que quieras y luego pagas.





Gracias. No he leído el qr... creo que he podido validarme sin qr. si estás sólo con el móvil no puedes escanear el qr.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 11:59 ----------








¿Esto es lo que os sale al escanear el qr para verificar?
Al hacerlo desde un móvil parece que no hace falta escanearlo. Te lleva a la app para mandar los datos.


----------



## plastilinux (21 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Te permite enviar desde donde quieras, otras ico te obligan a enviar desde un wallet erc20. Pero claro, necesitan la dirección donde hacer refund de bitcoin en caso que algo pase y la dirección de tu wallet erc20 para depositar los tokens.
> 
> La app es para entrar a la ico, estás invirtiendo en una empresa de validación de identidad, es lógico que usen este sistema, te validas con el qr, pides los tokens que quieras y luego pagas.



No consigo bajarme la app. Podéis poner el link, por favor?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

yo he hecho lo del test de la página Civic Identity Verification Crowdsale que se supone que es como va a funcionar la cosa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Suerte con lo de Civic. A mí no me gusta un pelo que me pidan el n° de tlf, y que por cojones haya que tener un tlf. con Android 6 ya es la gota que colma el vaso.


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

nada, la retrasan porque está la red petada.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> nada, la retrasan porque está la red petada.



Pues acabo de mirar y está en marcha... además le he dado a contribuir por curiosidad y me aparece esto :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

si si, ponía que la retrasaban pero han puesto cola. Yo estoy el 2100. 
Bueno, parece bastante profesional por lo menos.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> si si, ponía que la retrasaban pero han puesto cola. Yo estoy el 2100.
> Bueno, parece bastante profesional por lo menos.



Pues me da a mí que te quedas fuera. Ya llevan 22M de los 33M que quieren recaudar.


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues me da a mí que te quedas fuera. Ya llevan 22M de los 33M que quieren recaudar.



No entiendo mucho la cuenta que llevan, ha empezado en 21M. A ver si hay suerte.

Ah vale, que cuentan la presale, hoy se recaudan 11M y solo llevan 175K igual suena la flauta.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> No entiendo mucho la cuenta que llevan, ha empezado en 21M. A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> Ah vale, que cuentan la presale, hoy se recaudan 11M y solo llevan 175K igual suena la flauta.



Vale, ahora parece que va más lento. A lo mejor sí que puedes entrar. 

Otra ICO interesante... estoy que no doy abasto :XX::XX:

Hive
[ANN] - HIVE PROJECT - World’s first crypto currency invoice financing platform

Factoring para PYMES en el blockchain.


----------



## Rilakkuma (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Vale, ahora parece que va más lento. A lo mejor sí que puedes entrar.
> 
> Otra ICO interesante... estoy que no doy abasto :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Nada, solo me dejan entra con 1000$, vaya bajona.


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2017)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Nada, solo me dejan entra con 1000$, vaya bajona.



Sin haber visto nada, que limiten las compras -aunque sea una limitación fácilmente burlables- es buena señal. Muestra intención de distribuir cuanto más mejor y una visión más largoplacista por parte de los desarrolladores.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

Y de la primera ico de ethereum classic alguien sabe algo? Como empiecen estos con las icos podria dispararse su valor, como a pasado con eth.


----------



## Depeche (22 Jun 2017)

Hoy entré en Funfair.


----------



## Donald Draper (22 Jun 2017)

alguien irá a la de Tezos? Yo me lo estoy planteando, me falta por leer más de ella pero no tiene mala pinta.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> alguien irá a la de Tezos? Yo me lo estoy planteando, me falta por leer más de ella pero no tiene mala pinta.



Yo le echaré unas chapas.


----------



## hoppe (23 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y de la primera ico de ethereum classic alguien sabe algo? Como empiecen estos con las icos podria dispararse su valor, como a pasado con eth.



Por lo que veo hay dos icos de ETC abiertas:

https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/ethereum%20classic/assets

Y hoy he visto otra más, sobre ETH, de juegos y apuestas:

https://skincoin.org


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

TenX el sabado a las 14:00, yo voy a intentar entrar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien ha entrado en Status?

Status Network

Según esta gente han recaudado 275M de $. Sería el nuevo record en una ICO con bastante diferencia.


----------



## biempa (23 Jun 2017)

Otra más al estilo de Tenx y Omisego es:

Metal. 

Lo que no veo es la fecha de la ICO.

Se creará un total de 66.588.888 fichas METAL en la génesis.
Una cantidad inicial de fichas METAL de 31% se ahorrará del límite de 66.588.888 METAL, que
Es 20,658,888. Esto se deducirá del monto total disponible para su distribución a través de
PoPP (26,341,112) y encerrado durante 12 meses, dejando 19,588,888 METAL para la venta simbólica. 


Pre-Venta Pre-venta Tier 1 Pre-venta Tier 2


Precios de venta para las diferentes preventas y ventas


Precio Cantidad disponible

0,05 $ 3.088.888
0.10 $ 500.000
0,16 $ 5.000.000
0,18 $ 5.500.000


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha entrado en Status?
> 
> Status Network
> 
> Según esta gente han recaudado 275M de $. Sería el nuevo record en una ICO con bastante diferencia.



Me parece un disparate absoluto ese cap.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Me parece un disparate absoluto ese cap.



Yo también lo veo una locura, recuerdo que me miré el roadmap antes de salir, me llegué a plantear entrar pero no acabé de verlo claro.


----------



## ElFarySeo (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> TenX el sabado a las 14:00, yo voy a intentar entrar.



Y yo, pero la compra hay que hacerla desde unas wallet especificas... no lo pillo bien:

PAY TOKEN SALE: HOW TO CONTRIBUTE


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Me parece un disparate absoluto ese cap.



Los creadores de Protonmail -dicen que fue el primer servidor de correo realmente anónimo y privado- eran investigadores del CERN y recaudaron 500.000$ para iniciar su proyecto. Con eso les valió.

Lo de las ICOS se está yendo de madre. Mucha coldwallet moviéndose para diversificar y dar el pelotazo.


----------



## common sense (23 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> alguien irá a la de Tezos? Yo me lo estoy planteando, me falta por leer más de ella pero no tiene mala pinta.



A mi me encanta el proyecto, iba a entrar fuerte, pero dicen que tardara varios meses(4-5) en aparecer en un exchange. Eso no me mola un pelo. Quiero liquidez.


Me lo tengo que pensar.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

En una hora empieza el ICO de TenX, creo que hay una bonificación del 20% si entras pronto. Seguramente entraré con algunas (humildes) chapas.

TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform



TOKEN HOLDER INCENTIVE
0.5% Rewards
to the TenX Token Holder

For every transaction the token holder receives rewards (ETH). 

Entiendo que esta gente paga a los holders, aunque no acabo de entender bien ese sistema.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha entrado en Status?
> 
> Status Network
> 
> Según esta gente han recaudado 275M de $. Sería el nuevo record en una ICO con bastante diferencia.



Fueron 100M, no 275.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2017 at 14:25 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En una hora empieza el ICO de TenX, creo que hay una bonificación del 20% si entras pronto. Seguramente entraré con algunas (humildes) chapas.
> 
> TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform
> 
> ...



Truco del almendruco: si ponéis ya mismo vuestra dirección de email se activa un contador que publicará la dirección de envío a las 14:45, 15 minutos antes de que se abra la ICo oficialmente.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Jun 2017)

Finalmente menuda mierda ha sido la ICO de Bancor ¿no? Ahora a 0,0116 ETH, en ICO a 0,01.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Finalmente menuda mierda ha sido la ICO de Bancor ¿no? Ahora a 0,0116 ETH, en ICO a 0,01.



Un 16% por encima en dos días y es una mierda? ::

Joder, a todos nos gustaría ver un 100x nada más abrir pero seamos realistas y démosles tiempo para desarrollar un producto usable.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Yo fui el primero en cagarme en Bancor con ese horrible tutorial de compra. Pero todo lo que tienen pensado tiene buena pinta, tanto su demo de la app, como su ecosistema y funcionamiento.

No deja de ser una apuesta muy ligada al éxito de Ethereum.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo fui el primero en cagarme en Bancor con ese horrible tutorial de compra. Pero todo lo que tienen pensado tiene buena pinta, tanto su demo de la app, como su ecosistema y funcionamiento.
> 
> No deja de ser una apuesta muy ligada al éxito de Ethereum.



Sí y no. Yo entiendo que su valor reside en su código y en un momento dado si ETH fracasa podría portarse a otra cripto que permita smart contracts.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Un 16% por encima en dos días y es una mierda? ::
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, a todos nos gustaría ver un 100x nada más abrir pero seamos realistas y démosles tiempo para desarrollar un producto usable.





A ver, una mierda no, pero teniendo en cuenta la expectación que había un poco sí. 
En términos de inversión no es un +16% en dos días, porque no compraste hace dos días y ese dinero ha estado parado más tiempo, si no me equivoco desde el lunes 12, 11 días. Desde la ICO, ¿cuánto habrías ganado metiendo lo mismo en Iconomi por ejemplo sin tener el follón ICO? Hoy podrías comprar bastantes más BNT que los que compraste y te ahorras el coñazo que supone. Un 16% en 11 días en este mundo no es ninguna maravilla... 
No sé, es la primera vez que participo en una y si todas son así no me parece que valga la pena. Probaré en alguna otra a ver.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

Visto y no visto. TenX vendido en 15 minutos. Esperemos que mi pago mediante BTC (aún sin confirmar) termine entrando.


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> A ver, una mierda no, pero teniendo en cuenta la expectación que había un poco sí.
> En términos de inversión no es un +16% en dos días, porque no compraste hace dos días y ese dinero ha estado parado más tiempo, si no me equivoco desde el lunes 12, 11 días. Desde la ICO, ¿cuánto habrías ganado metiendo lo mismo en Iconomi por ejemplo sin tener el follón ICO? Hoy podrías comprar bastantes más BNT que los que compraste y te ahorras el coñazo que supone. Un 16% en 11 días en este mundo no es ninguna maravilla...
> No sé, es la primera vez que participo en una y si todas son así no me parece que valga la pena. Probaré en alguna otra a ver.



Cuenta de la lechera, kondarra...Ysi los metes en banco popular ?

Un 16% en 2 días mola...y si hay un colchón que garantiza el 0,01 como dice Andy, me pongan una de esas cada 2 días.

__________________________________

Finalmente CUÄL ES el problema con Bancor ? El token funciona ya normalmente ? Hay alguna indicación especial caso de comprar para guardarlos en una wallet ? 

Que con tanta queja y tanto ruido parece forum filatélico, joder.

Gracias.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cuenta de la lechera, kondarra...Ysi los metes en banco popular ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pero es que aunque no hagas cuentas de la lechera. Cuando la ICO un eth costaba 350€, precio burbujeado como consecuencia de la propia ICO. Ahora, 283€, un 19% menos. 1 BNT lo pagamos a 3,5€ (0,01 eth). Ahora mismo vale 3,28€ (0,0116 eth). Perdiendo. 
Y ya digo que no penséis en 2 días, sino en 11, que es el tiempo que llevamos invertido.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> A mi me encanta el proyecto, iba a entrar fuerte, pero dicen que tardara varios meses(4-5) en aparecer en un exchange. Eso no me mola un pelo. Quiero liquidez.
> 
> 
> Me lo tengo que pensar.



Yo leí en reddit ayer (buscad info) y se me quitaron las ganas. 
El hecho d tener el cap ilimitado es lo peor de todo. 
No me fío.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Jun 2017)

Pues me he quedado fuera de TenX. Joder no esperaba tal voracidad. Uno no puede ni comer tranquilamente el día de San Juan :o

200.000 Eth son casi 70M de $. Calderilla en estos locos tiempos de ICOS.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero es que aunque no hagas cuentas de la lechera. Cuando la ICO un eth costaba 350€, precio burbujeado como consecuencia de la propia ICO. Ahora, 283€, un 19% menos. 1 BNT lo pagamos a 3,5€ (0,01 eth). Ahora mismo vale 3,28€ (0,0116 eth). Perdiendo.
> Y ya digo que no penséis en 2 días, sino en 11, que es el tiempo que llevamos invertido.



Y sigue cayendo, a corto plazo yo diría que se va a 0.01, a que lo compren los que garantizaban tal precio


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2017)

...borrado por error , sorry.


----------



## plastilinux (24 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Visto y no visto. TenX vendido en 15 minutos. Esperemos que mi pago mediante BTC (aún sin confirmar) termine entrando.



Lo conseguiste? Yo intenté con ETH y BTC, y solo he conseguido entrar con este último. En el slack dicen que duró 7min. Me han confirmado la cantidad de tokens, pero no sé cuándo los enviarán a MEW... Sabes algo? Habrá que listar el token como "token personalizado" o se listará automáticamente?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Lo conseguiste? Yo intenté con ETH y BTC, y solo he conseguido entrar con este último. En el slack dicen que duró 7min. Me han confirmado la cantidad de tokens, pero no sé cuándo los enviarán a MEW... Sabes algo? Habrá que listar el token como "token personalizado" o se listará automáticamente?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



Pues estoy igual que tú. En el check pay token pone que sí me las van a acreditar pero de momento no lo han hecho. Imagino que llevará un rato y se hará de forma manual. 

Generalmente MEW incorpora los nuevos tokens a su listado automáticamente y entonces no habrá que hacer nada; antes de eso sí que habría que añadirlo manualmente.


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

> Personalmente ya he posteado desde hace semanas vrias coins a un -50 - -70 , -85% del valor de salida a mecado tras el ico.



...Al rico ICO ???




IDICE : Apuestas / azar.

- ICO : 1 ETH = 130 IDICE 

/ iDice ICO Crowdsale | Invest 


- Actual , 1er día completo a mercado : 1 ETH = 532 IDICE 

/ iDice (IDICE) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Si alguien quiere echa un vistazo crítico y comentar, perfecto. Hablamos de 0,6 / coin con un ajustadísmo millón y pico de float. Simplemente con no ser SCAM...sablazo.


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2017)

Puff.

Osea, que pagas un pastizal por entrar a la ico y resulta que tr habria salido mas barato esperar a que saliera la moneda y comprar, y los "developers" quedandose jugosos eth, btc y otros por valor de cientos de millones de dolares.

Suena a tongo.

Pd: una pregunta...para que necesita una de estas mini empresas 250 millones de dolares (50.000 millones de las antiguas pesetas)?


----------



## Kondarra (25 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien ha conseguido mover sus BNT? Llevo un tiempo intentándolo con myetherwallet y no hay forma. Eso sí, la comisión se la cobra. 
Y sigue bajando...


----------



## juli (25 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha conseguido mover sus BNT? Llevo un tiempo intentándolo con myetherwallet y no hay forma. Eso sí, la comisión se la cobra.
> Y sigue bajando...



buffff...y el 0.01 ethers, leyenda urbana... :

Suerte.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha conseguido mover sus BNT? Llevo un tiempo intentándolo con myetherwallet y no hay forma. Eso sí, la comisión se la cobra.
> Y sigue bajando...



Yo no pude moverlos con su tutorial básico, me tragué tres fees, una de 0.01 Ether por poner el Gas Limit a 400.000.

Lo único que sí que pude fue comprar ayer unas pocas (cambiandolas por ETH) en mi ETherwallet con su segundo tutorial.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo no pude moverlos con su tutorial básico, me tragué tres fees, una de 0.01 Ether por poner el Gas Limit a 400.000.
> 
> Lo único que sí que pude fue comprar ayer unas pocas (cambiandolas por ETH) en mi ETherwallet con su segundo tutorial.



Has podido vender alguna ? ENtiendo que con el smart contract te da para recibir en una wallet paper igual que cualquier otro token...has probado a enviarlos ? 

Hablo de todo ello sin manuales ni gaitas.

Agradezco cualquier opinión de quien las esté usando / Kondarra, Andy, etc... /

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues estoy igual que tú. En el check pay token pone que sí me las van a acreditar pero de momento no lo han hecho. Imagino que llevará un rato y se hará de forma manual.
> 
> Generalmente MEW incorpora los nuevos tokens a su listado automáticamente y entonces no habrá que hacer nada; antes de eso sí que habría que añadirlo manualmente.



Yo tambien entré con BTC, en nuestro caso han dicho que hay que esperar unos dias para recibir los tokens.

Me da muy buenas vibraciones ese proyecto. La ICO la han manejado bastante bien, en mercados IOU se tradea a 14X, aunque bueno esos mercados no hay que creerselos mucho.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo tambien entré con BTC, en nuestro caso han dicho que hay que esperar unos dias para recibir los tokens.
> 
> Me da muy buenas vibraciones ese proyecto. La ICO la han manejado bastante bien, en mercados IOU se tradea a 14X, aunque bueno esos mercados no hay que creerselos mucho.



Sí, pinta bien. Para empezar tienen un producto real ya funcionando, eso lo pone varias millas por delante del 99% de las ICOs.


----------



## Kondarra (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Has podido vender alguna ? ENtiendo que con el smart contract te da para recibir en una wallet paper igual que cualquier otro token...has probado a enviarlos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo los tengo en una paper y no hay forma de moverlos. Bendito el día en el que me metí en esa ICO... Al menos metí poco. Saldré en cuanto pueda. Esta ICO sólo ha servido para llenar los bolsillos a los que están detrás de Bancor.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

me he equivocado de hilo, sorry.

editado el lapsus.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 13:21 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> No significa eso necesariamente. Yo tan solo veo movimientos especulativos y mucha codicia cortoplacista.
> 
> En apenas dos semanas no se pueden hacer grandes cosas, pero lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que tanto en Telegram como en su blog hay mucha actividad y están respondiendo de manera activa a todas las dudas de los inversores.



El fucking reparto de Taas demorado a Agosto. Más allá del enésimo menosprecio a los holders, no entienden que muchos queremos canalizar toda la ICOvaina por allí ? Entrar a cada chupinazo a título personal es una merienda de negros y un riesgo del copón.

Taas está en Mysterium, Bancor, Spher y Tenx. Como en el reparto no haya más jaleo "marca de la casa" y quede claro - ya lo dudo - , doblo posiciones el mismo día y no entro en un puto ICO más - de hecho, sólo he entrado en 2 , pues la locura que pinta es la leche -.

Los cochambrosaos modos de Taas son especialmente hirientes en un planteamiento tan seductor como el suyo. A ver si espabilan - pero no "demasiado" - y aclaran el horizonte, cojones ya.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> me he equivocado de hilo, sorry.
> 
> editado el lapsus.
> 
> ...



Pues fijate que historicamente cuanto mas tarda en repartirse una ico desde la compra, mejor. Suele haber dado tiempo a demostrar mas resultados y la demanda ha crecido.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

ICO para el miércoles por si a alguno le interesa: SunContract

[ANN][SNC] SunContract - Decentralized Energy Market

Como me apunté hace tiempo al slack me han metido en un whitelist para poder mandar mis chapas con tranquilidad y sin prisas a partir de hoy . Para el resto, las puertas se abren el miércoles.


----------



## juli (26 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pues fijate que historicamente cuanto mas tarda en repartirse una ico desde la compra, mejor. Suele haber dado tiempo a demostrar mas resultados y la demanda ha crecido.



En este caso no se puso un plazo largo, sino que se atrasó sobre la marcha...con un par de matices nada claros en medio.

La demanda fue muy bien hasta ellos. Ahora stand by...y de ahí, para abaj...por ahora.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (26 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> ICO para el miércoles por si a alguno le interesa: SunContract
> 
> [ANN][SNC] SunContract - Decentralized Energy Market
> 
> Como me apunté hace tiempo al slack me han metido en un whitelist para poder mandar mis chapas con tranquilidad y sin prisas a partir de hoy . Para el resto, las puertas se abren el miércoles.



Dentro de mi ignorancia de estos temas, ¿qué opinas del white paper? Lo veo con mucha venta de humo y pocos datos no? Me esparaba algo más del estilo de https://www.pwc.ch/en/2017/pdf/pwc_blockchain_opportunity_for_energy_producers_and_consumers_en.pdf


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Jun 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Dentro de mi ignorancia de estos temas, ¿qué opinas del white paper? Lo veo con mucha venta de humo y pocos datos no? Me esparaba algo más del estilo de https://www.pwc.ch/en/2017/pdf/pwc_blockchain_opportunity_for_energy_producers_and_consumers_en.pdf



Interesante el whitepaper de PWC, no lo conocía (ahora no tengo tiempo para leerlo a fondo pero mirando por encima tiene buena pinta). En cuanto a SC, la idea es básicamente la misma (interconexión de productores con consumidores); es cierto que el whitepaper es un poco corto y escaso pero en el hilo de Bitcointalk han ido respondiendo las preguntas de la gente y dando más datos. 

Por otro lado, la gente que lleva el proyecto tiene buenas referencias (como por ejemplo del presidente de la asociación de Bitcoin de Eslovenia) y parece que tienen experiencia en el mercado energético, lo cual también es un plus a tener en cuenta.


----------



## plastilinux (27 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo tambien entré con BTC, en nuestro caso han dicho que hay que esperar unos dias para recibir los tokens.
> 
> Me da muy buenas vibraciones ese proyecto. La ICO la han manejado bastante bien, en mercados IOU se tradea a 14X, aunque bueno esos mercados no hay que creerselos mucho.



Ahora mismo a 42x en hitbit. Aunque sean IOUs... Da vértigo!
TenX PAY to Ethereum ETH Exchange / HitBTC


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Jun 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Ahora mismo a 42x en hitbit. Aunque sean IOUs... Da vértigo!
> TenX PAY to Ethereum ETH Exchange / HitBTC



No hay que fiarse de estos trileros... son ellos mismos los que calientan el mercado para estafar a los incautos con esos precios. Lo mismo hicieron con Bancor.


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Jun 2017)

qué tal veis en proyecto de 0x???


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2017)

Si que esta parado este hilo...alguien invirtio en somn? Yo compre unas cuantas monedas, pero hay gente que dice que es una estafa, sabeis algo?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Jun 2017)

Qué os parecen las Icos Giga watt y True Flip.Las he estado dando un repaso en Icorating y tienen muy buena pinta. Me parecen buenos proyectos y bastante original el de True Flip. 
Pensando en meterles algún Ethereum a cada una. 
Cómo lo veis?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 Jun 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Qué os parecen las Icos Giga watt y True Flip.Las he estado dando un repaso en Icorating y tienen muy buena pinta. Me parecen buenos proyectos y bastante original el de True Flip.
> Pensando en meterles algún Ethereum a cada una.
> Cómo lo veis?



Yo eché unas chapas a Gigawatt, espero que tengan listo el tinglado para septiembre.

Lo de Trueflip no lo termino de ver... 40% de lo recaudado va a un bote que se sortea entre los participantes :::: Es decir, al final tan sólo el 60% de lo que inviertes va a algo productivo, el resto lo tienes casi perdido.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si que esta parado este hilo...alguien invirtio en somn? Yo compre unas cuantas monedas, pero hay gente que dice que es una estafa, sabeis algo?



Yo tengo SONM, poca cosa eso sí. Creo que será un proyecto que tardará en despegar, eso de la niebla se ve complicado. Hay mucho acusando de scam, como pasa con otros proyectos. Yo esperaré a ver que pasa.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 Jun 2017)

Por cierto ya mismo arranca Tezos. Quiero meterle unas cuantas fichas y con eso cierro mi fase expansiva y me relajo una temporada a menos que vea algo que me llame especialmente la atención.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Por cierto ya mismo arranca Tezos. Quiero meterle unas cuantas fichas y con eso cierro mi fase expansiva y me relajo una temporada a menos que vea algo que me llame especialmente la atención.



Yo tenía pensando algo parecido. Entrar en Tezos y retirarme un tiempo esperando a que críen :rolleye:

Cansa bastante eso de estar leyendo sin parar nuevas ICOs, ratings, foros, ideas de webs, parterns, equipos... Es como un trabajo más.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Jun 2017)

¿Tanto creéis en Tezos? ¿Qué tiene de especial? Si no me equivoco desde la ICO hasta la salida al exchange pasarán 3-4 meses ¿no? Eso es una vida en el crypto mundo.


----------



## juli (29 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Por cierto ya mismo arranca Tezos. Quiero meterle unas cuantas fichas y con eso cierro mi fase expansiva y me relajo una temporada a menos que vea algo que me llame especialmente la atención.



SIp,sip...mañana empiezo y tal... JOJOJO :XX:

Oye Andy, lo de Tezos interesa, si puedes dejar unas pinceladas, fenómeno...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> SIp,sip...mañana empiezo y tal... JOJOJO :XX:
> 
> Oye Andy, lo de Tezos interesa, si puedes dejar unas pinceladas, fenómeno...



Que sí hombre, que me estoy quitando. Solamente me pongo de vez en cuando...

Extremoduro - Agila - Me estoy quitando - YouTube

En cuanto a Tezos, pues rompe un poco con la línea de ICOs que venimos viendo últimamente pues es independiente de ETH o cualquier red existente; pretende crear un nuevo concepto de blockchain POS auto-actualizable y con posibilidad de instanciar a otros blockchains (BTC, ETH, etc), limitaciones de operaciones por transacción en los smart contracts (para prevenir ataques DoS en la red), uso de OCaml (lenguaje fuertemente tipado) frente a C++, un nuevo protocolo de consenso, métodos específicos para aumentar la privacidad, etc.

En resumen, una idea muy ambiciosa, que puede tardar bastante en ser desarrollada y con un desenlace aún por ver, pero creo que si todo sale bien puede ser el próximo Ethereum. 

Si tenéis tiempo y ganas aquí están los whitepapers:

https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/position_paper.pdf
https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/white_paper.pdf

El primero es más informativo y da una idea general; el segundo entra mucho más en detalle y puede resultar un poco "espeso" para un neófito.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 10:03 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Tanto creéis en Tezos? ¿Qué tiene de especial? Si no me equivoco desde la ICO hasta la salida al exchange pasarán 3-4 meses ¿no? Eso es una vida en el crypto mundo.



Efectivamente, pero piensa que así mismo fue el crowdfunding de Ethereum (de hecho la pasta estuvo más tiempo retenida). El resto es historia.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Que sí hombre, que me estoy quitando. Solamente me pongo de vez en cuando...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Cuánto va a costar un Tezo en la ICO?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Jun 2017)

Eso sí, por lo que veo puede que haya que madrugar mañana sábado con la ICO de Tezos, ya que según su contador entiendo que empezará mañana a las 8.00 am y viendo lo que pasó con TenX, donde me quedé fuera por minutos, aquí podría pasar lo mismo.

Supongo que tienen un límite máximo de capitalización y como a la gente le de por entrar en tromba...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Cuánto va a costar un Tezo en la ICO?



1 BTC=5000 XTZ (bonus aparte)



Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Eso sí, por lo que veo puede que haya que madrugar mañana sábado con la ICO de Tezos, ya que según su contador entiendo que empezará mañana a las 8.00 am y viendo lo que pasó con TenX, donde me quedé fuera por minutos, aquí podría pasar lo mismo.
> 
> Supongo que tienen un límite máximo de capitalización y como a la gente le de por entrar en tromba...



No va a haber problema, está estructurado por fases de 400 bloques en BTC y según en qué fase entres te llevas más o menos bonus (en la primera fase 20%, en la siguiente 15% y así sucesivamente). No hay un cap máximo así que no hay que darse tanta prisa. En total la ICO va a durar 2000 bloques, lo cual teniendo en cuenta que un bloque se descubre aproximadamente cada 9-10 minutos viene a traducirse en unos 12.5 a 13.88 días.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> 1 BTC=5000 XTZ (bonus aparte)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Algún link explicativo del proceso ICO? Me refiero a si te los mandan a la misma wallet desde la q mandas etc?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

El problema con tezos es que no tiene cap y han montado una estructura de ico por la que los fundadores y primeros inversores van a ser multimillonarios cuando acabe la misma independientemente de lo que pase con el proyecto despues.

Ponen de ejemplo ethereum, que tampoco tuvo cap, pero eran otros tiempos, nada que ver con ahora,

Creo que Tezos es de alto riesgo por su diseño excesivamente varicioso, se puede sobrevender y caer en los exchanges. Que tarde 4 meses en salir es muy positivo y lo único que me hace querer meter un poco, aún no tengo decidido cuanto.

Que el proyecto puede ir palante y ser importante, si, como qtum, como boscoin, etc,


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...Al rico ICO ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AL RICO ICOOO...

1 Ether ahotra mismo : 9009 IDICE :: 

Para quien sepa menear órdenes de venta y todo éso...van 50 euretes a un x100 ? 
/ Desde la anterior bajada, ha pegado contínuas picadas por encima de 2 y 3 pavos, a palo seco...

Coin de apuestas donde EL CASINO, con mayúsculas, es ella misma.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

Aqui podeis leer opiniones críticas:

What are everyones thoughts on Tezos Coins's ICO ? : ethtrader


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> 1 BTC=5000 XTZ (bonus aparte)
> 
> 
> 
> No va a haber problema, está estructurado por fases de 400 bloques en BTC y según en qué fase entres te llevas más o menos bonus (en la primera fase 20%, en la siguiente 15% y así sucesivamente). No hay un cap máximo así que no hay que darse tanta prisa. En total la ICO va a durar 2000 bloques, lo cual teniendo en cuenta que un bloque se descubre aproximadamente cada 9-10 minutos viene a traducirse en unos 12.5 a 13.88 días.



Si no hay un cap máximo, no hay referencia alguna de valor.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

Por cierto comparto esta página con datos muy interesantes para ver como se han comportado las icos con el tiempo:


ICO Stats | Track ICO Performance


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto comparto esta página con datos muy interesantes para ver como se han comportado las icos con el tiempo:
> 
> 
> ICO Stats | Track ICO Performance



Resultado inapelable: EL jugo está en la evolución posterior de cada coin. Si no entras, pierdes un pequeño poncentaje...pero minimizas el pillarte de por vida en maulas irrecuperables.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Resultado inapelable: EL jugo está en la evolución posterior de cada coin. Si no entras, pierdes un pequeño poncentaje...pero minimizas el pillarte de por vida en maulas irrecuperables.



Depende del proyecto, la clave está en saber elegir.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Depende del proyecto, la clave está en saber elegir.





¿Saber elegir, tener suerte o una suma de ambas?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Saber elegir, tener suerte o una suma de ambas?



Suma de ambas por supuesto.

Si eliges un proyecto bueno puedes tener suerte o no.

Si eliges un proyecto mierder te da igual la suerte.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Jun 2017)

También podría influir la fecha en la que entras. 

Esta por ver si esos 17.000% de Stratis se van a poder cumplir a partir de ahora, con un mercado de capitalización 10 veces superior al de hace 1 año.

Al final a este mundillo lo veo paralelismos con el mercado divisas, pueden coexistir muchas a la vez, y fluctúan 24/7. Hay muchas afincadas en distintos países, localizaciones, culturas, etc.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Algún link explicativo del proceso ICO? Me refiero a si te los mandan a la misma wallet desde la q mandas etc?



https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/Tezos_Overview.pdf



Alxemi dijo:


> El problema con tezos es que no tiene cap y han montado una estructura de ico por la que los fundadores y primeros inversores van a ser multimillonarios cuando acabe la misma independientemente de lo que pase con el proyecto despues.
> 
> Ponen de ejemplo ethereum, que tampoco tuvo cap, pero eran otros tiempos, nada que ver con ahora,
> 
> ...






juli dijo:


> Si no hay un cap máximo, no hay referencia alguna de valor.



Eso es lo único que me mosquea, pero la verdad es que visto quién está detrás (Tim Draper y otros VC, big money) parece que "el sistema" va a estar favor del proyecto. Fijáos que es de las pocas ICOs que va a estar abierta a inversores de EEUU de manera oficial.

Es cierto que desde unpunto de vista ético/idealista esto va un poco en contra de la descentralización y el espíritu de las criptos, pero en el fondo también nos gusta ganar pasta  

Ahora bien, nada de retornos millonarios a corto plazo. Es algo para hodlear y tener paciencia.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/Tezos_Overview.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero esos del big money no han entrado en las condiciones en las que entraríamos nosotros. Esos son los que van a ganar mucha pasta si o si cuando acabe la ico pase lo que pase con el proyecto.

El proyecto puede ser la leche, y no digo yo que no sea bueno. Pero si se sobrevende cuando salga a exchanges caerá jodiendo a los inversores de la ico. Una ico que se estrena a perdidas es una ico fallida.

Luego recuperará o no... dependerá de como trabajen pero los de la ico ya hemos perdido.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pero esos del big money no han entrado en las condiciones en las que entraríamos nosotros. Esos son los que van a ganar mucha pasta si o si cuando acabe la ico pase lo que pase con el proyecto.
> 
> El proyecto puede ser la leche, y no digo yo que no sea bueno. Pero si se sobrevende cuando salga a exchanges caerá jodiendo a los inversores de la ico. Una ico que se estrena a perdidas es una ico fallida.
> 
> Luego recuperará o no... dependerá de como trabajen pero los de la ico ya hemos perdido.



Eso pasa con ICOs como la de Bancor, donde entra mucho dinero cortoplacista que acaba siendo dumpeado poco después. En este caso al tener todo bloqueado durante un tiempo no lo van a poder hacer porque las condiciones no favorecen a esos mismos inversores. Quicir, si tras 4-5 meses hay un producto funcional sería muy raro que haya dumpeo. 

Y obviamente, quienes parten y reparten se llevan la mejor parte. El proyecto lleva en marcha desde 2014 y los "preinversores" lógicamente van a sacar más tajada, pero es algo normal y lógico.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Eso pasa con ICOs como la de Bancor, donde entra mucho dinero cortoplacista que acaba siendo dumpeado poco después. En este caso al tener todo bloqueado durante un tiempo no lo van a poder hacer porque las condiciones no favorecen a esos mismos inversores. Quicir, si tras 4-5 meses hay un producto funcional sería muy raro que haya dumpeo.
> 
> Y obviamente, quienes parten y reparten se llevan la mejor parte. El proyecto lleva en marcha desde 2014 y los "preinversores" lógicamente van a sacar más tajada, pero es algo normal y lógico.



Es normal y lógico pero en este caso se han pasado un poco.

Ese margen de los 4-5 meses como decía es lo único que le puede salvar y motivo por el cual voy a entrar, pero aún así, si se sobrecompra mucho, puede caer igualmente.

El mercado dentro de 4 o 5 meses es probable que esté bajista en general,

veremos


----------



## Depeche (30 Jun 2017)

Yo he entrado hoy en ADEX.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo he entrado hoy en ADEX.



No lo conocía pero me pareció interesante y le metí una cantidad pequeña en el último momento. A ver qué tal.


----------



## Pirro (1 Jul 2017)

Ya se pueden retirar los token provisionales de WGR de su web.

OTC-But & Sell Wagerr Tokens

Andan diciendo que venden a 0.0002 btc por token lo cual carecería de sentido habida cuenta de que todavía no hay más que una simple declaración de intenciones. Por su parte, nada refleja coinmarketcap.


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ya se pueden retirar los token provisionales de WGR de su web.
> 
> OTC-But & Sell Wagerr Tokens
> 
> Andan diciendo que venden a 0.0002 btc por token lo cual carecería de sentido habida cuenta de que todavía no hay más que una simple declaración de intenciones. Por su parte, nada refleja coinmarketcap.



Por lo leído, , address de Waves, mandas a tu wallet ...y hecho.

Nunca he entrado en un ICO para hacer caja en la salida. Lo habéis probado como estrategia ? Compensa ? / ya digo que sin la mínima intención, pero bueno...opciones en la buchaca, bienvenidas sean /.


----------



## plastilinux (1 Jul 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es normal y lógico pero en este caso se han pasado un poco.
> 
> Ese margen de los 4-5 meses como decía es lo único que le puede salvar y motivo por el cual voy a entrar, pero aún así, si se sobrecompra mucho, puede caer igualmente.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión personal es la misma que ya expuse en el caso de Bancor: oferta y demanda, y la oferta en este caso es infinita (un mes aproximadamente, para que nadie se quede fuera, si he entendido bien lo que he investigado durante un par de horas). Si todo el mundo va a poder tener algo que yo tengo, su valor será de lo más normalito, aunque el producto sea bueno. Y si le sumamos que muchos entran/entramos para especular a corto, el peligro de dumpeo a la salida es grande, como se ha visto en el caso de Bancor. 
El tema de tardar unos meses en salir tiene la parte buena de que el producto debería aumentar su valor gracias a los avances del proyecto, y la mala de que no sabemos cómo estará el mercado o la fiebrICO.
En mi caso me vuelvo a dar mus. Este mes de junio he entrado en seis ICOs, y estas dos no me han dado buena vibración. Suerte!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## biempa (1 Jul 2017)

Ya ha empezado la ico de Tezos.
El proceso es muy sencillo y esta funcionando bien.
Unos segundos despues de enviar los ethereums ya esta confirmado.
ahora a comprobar que han llegado los tezos al wallet que te creas al pricipio de
todo el proceso


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por lo leído, , address de Waves, mandas a tu wallet ...y hecho.
> 
> Nunca he entrado en un ICO para hacer caja en la salida. Lo habéis probado como estrategia ? Compensa ? / ya digo que sin la mínima intención, pero bueno...opciones en la buchaca, bienvenidas sean /.



Si el precio de Wagerr es 0,0002 bitcoins que ha dicho pirro, fuera cierto sería más o menos un x4,8 dicho a ojo, sí, merecería la pena vender, al menos la mitad y quedarse el resto por si acaso, con eso doblas la inversión y sigues en el juego.

No me creo ese precio de entrada ya veremos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Jul 2017)

Pues otro que acaba de entrar Tezos, la contribución mínima en ETH no está mal, casi 1 ETH, con lo cual me quedo casi sin ETH (compré muy caro).

Tezos será un proyecto donde tener paciencia y esperar.


----------



## Eurocrack (1 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por lo leído, , address de Waves, mandas a tu wallet ...y hecho.
> 
> Nunca he entrado en un ICO para hacer caja en la salida. Lo habéis probado como estrategia ? Compensa ? / ya digo que sin la mínima intención, pero bueno...opciones en la buchaca, bienvenidas sean /.



Entonces solo hay que poner la direccion de el wallet de waves en la web de Wagerr? Porque en la wallet de Waves la acabo de instalar y no veo que aparezcan por defecto tokens. Como funciona esto? Cuando te los mandan, donde aparecen? La direccion de envío es la general del wallet?


----------



## juli (1 Jul 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Entonces solo hay que poner la direccion de el wallet de waves en la web de Wagerr? Porque en la wallet de Waves la acabo de instalar y no veo que aparezcan por defecto tokens. Como funciona esto? Cuando te los mandan, donde aparecen? La direccion de envío es la general del wallet?



Te cuento lo mío, pero no me lo tomes por verdad absoluta, que la wallet de Waves me da una mala onda con tanto token que aparece , no se envía, etc ... que vamos...pero pides ayuda y yo te explico tal como ha sido en mi caso.

Yo así lo he hecho, como dices, sencillísimo. Panel web de Wagerr, address de WAVES , confirmación por email...y en un minuto, las coins en el apartado "portfolio" del control pannel de WAVES. Aunque he cruzado los dedos...pero vamos, todo absolutamente normal.

El porfolio de marras no sé si refresca cada equis segundos o qué carajo, pero altera las coins que tiene, las cambia de orden...en fin, supongo que si entiendes su dinámica será una chorrada, pero a mí personalmente, relax, ninguno. Y como lo siento, te lo cuento...pero ahí lo tienes : Funciona perfectamente.



Una pregunta al aire : Qué opciones de WAVES wallet hay ? Cuál sería la más sólida ?

Gracias.


----------



## Eurocrack (1 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pues otro que acaba de entrar Tezos, la contribución mínima en ETH no está mal, casi 1 ETH, con lo cual me quedo casi sin ETH (compré muy caro).
> 
> Tezos será un proyecto donde tener paciencia y esperar.



Confirmadas las mis Tezos también. Como dices a esperar y a ver que ocurre.

---------- Post added 01-jul-2017 at 17:26 ----------




juli dijo:


> Te cuento lo mío, pero no me lo tomes por verdad absoluta, que la wallet de Waves me da una mala onda con tanto token que aparece , no se envía, etc ... que vamos...pero pides ayuda y yo te explico tal como ha sido en mi caso.
> 
> Yo así lo he hecho, como dices, sencillísimo. Panel web de Wagerr, address de WAVES , confirmación por email...y en un minuto, las coins en el apartado "portfolio" del control pannel de WAVES. Aunque he cruzado los dedos...pero vamos, todo absolutamente normal.
> 
> ...



Bueno.
Lo he hecho como me has dicho y enseguida me han aparecido el wallet de Waves las Wager más 0,003 Waves.
Gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jul 2017)

Pues ya está en camino también mi contribución para Tezos, a la espera de que se confirme.

Por cierto, ¿os han acreditado ya los tokens de TenX?


----------



## vpsn (1 Jul 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues ya está en camino también mi contribución para Tezos, a la espera de que se confirme.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿os han acreditado ya los tokens de TenX?



pensaba meterle unas chapas a tezos pero veo que minimo son 200 y pico merkels. Tanto potencial le veis?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jul 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> pensaba meterle unas chapas a tezos pero veo que minimo son 200 y pico merkels. Tanto potencial le veis?



Potencial muchísimo... que luego cumplan o no es otra historia, como siempre


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

ICO de EOS en Kraken. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## kokoliso1 (2 Jul 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Ya se pueden retirar los token provisionales de WGR de su web.
> 
> OTC-But & Sell Wagerr Tokens
> 
> Andan diciendo que venden a 0.0002 btc por token lo cual carecería de sentido habida cuenta de que todavía no hay más que una simple declaración de intenciones. Por su parte, nada refleja coinmarketcap.



El precio real que veo es 0.00002 btc por Wagerr con eso ya no se gana nada.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ICO de EOS en Kraken. ¿Qué os parece?



Pregunto también.. a ver si por aquí hay alguna respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

Dentro de EOS... veremos que tal baila ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Jul 2017)

Me pareció leer que aunque EOS se basa en Ethereum, aspira a destronar al propio Ether, es la enésima nueva promesa.

También me sorprende que en su tutorial solo ponen enviar ETh a esta dirección, no hablan de gas limit recomendado ni ningún Data a añadir.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

Poca información de EOS. He leído rápido que el ICO durará todo 2017?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (2 Jul 2017)

EOS ICO a review: Is EOS a good investment? - Invest it in - Investment Ideas.

Aquí explican bien lo que es EOS, es complicada hasta su ICO, con precio fluctuante.

Al final me ha podido el FOMO y he adquirido más fichas también de EOS, y mira que quería que Tezos fuera la última :ouch:

Entiendo que hasta que no acabe el periodo (hasta mañana) no podremos reclamar nuestros tokens, que además no sabemos a que precio hemos comprado, de locos ::


----------



## Kondarra (2 Jul 2017)

Yo ando con dudas. Tezos sí, Tezos no.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo ando con dudas. Tezos sí, Tezos no.



Mirando el historial he visto esto...
Ethereum Account 0x0413f607ebce5fc58e3fdc8eb0bbfd7420df8835 Info

Además tiene 115,708.8 Storj :fiufiu:

Voy a meterle unas chapas por aquello de que diversificar es bueno


----------



## biempa (2 Jul 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> EOS ICO a review: Is EOS a good investment? - Invest it in - Investment Ideas.
> 
> Aquí explican bien lo que es EOS, es complicada hasta su ICO, con precio fluctuante.
> 
> ...



Yo los tengo en myetherwallet desde el hace unos dias.
He seguido este tuto despues de confirmar.

Muy facil y rapido.


----------



## Divad (2 Jul 2017)

Me lo he replanteado mejor tras leer lo siguiente
Tezos vs Ethereum : ethereum

No entraré en tezos y de hacerlo será cuando entre al mercado con su correspondiente corrección para ubicarla en su lugar.


----------



## Depeche (3 Jul 2017)

A mi la que más me gusta de las últimas ICOS para entrar es DIMcoin.
DIMCOIN - TOMORROW - TODAY - The Future of Equity on the Blockchain
Recordad esta ICO y ya veréis cuanto dará que hablar,yo espero mucho de ella.


----------



## Kondarra (3 Jul 2017)

Sobre EOS, a ver si alguien sabe explicarme. Por lo que entiendo es un ICO que durará todo 2017. Teniendo en cuenta que el precio irá variando, entiendo que en función de la demanda, y que se puede comprar pero no vender, parece lógico pensar que la cotización se va a ir a las nubes. Pero, ¿el día que se pueda vender? Quiero decir que ya mucha demanda no puede haber con lo que ¿no se desplomaría?


----------



## DrJ (3 Jul 2017)

Yo cada vez entiendo menos.

¿Si lo de EOS es una ICO como es que kraken lo tiene en su market?


----------



## juli (3 Jul 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Yo cada vez entiendo menos.
> 
> ¿Si lo de EOS es una ICO como es que kraken lo tiene en su market?



Y según dice un forero en el hilo Alts , con posiblidad de compra Y VENTA.


----------



## DrJ (3 Jul 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y según dice un forero en el hilo Alts , con posiblidad de compra Y VENTA.



exactamente

supongo que no hay monedero asi que no hay manera de retirarlos ¿verdad?


----------



## pepeluilli (3 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta con respecto Wagerr.

Compré unos pocos durante la ICO, pero veo que no están en ningún exchanger y únicamente se pueden llevar a un wallet de Waves, que es lo que he hecho.

¿Tengo algo que no sirve para nada o se podrá hacer algún tipo de operación con ellos en algún momento?


----------



## Kukulkam (3 Jul 2017)

DIM me parece muy buena, meteos fast!


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (3 Jul 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Una pregunta con respecto Wagerr.
> 
> Compré unos pocos durante la ICO, pero veo que no están en ningún exchanger y únicamente se pueden llevar a un wallet de Waves, que es lo que he hecho.
> 
> ¿Tengo algo que no sirve para nada o se podrá hacer algún tipo de operación con ellos en algún momento?



De momento están en el exchange descentralizado de Waves; imagino que pronto lo meterán en otros exchanges. Tus WGR se podrán usar para apostar o para montar un masternodo cuando la red esté operativa, de momento nada más.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2017 at 21:58 ----------

Interesante lo de DIM, me lo apunto para estudiarlo con detenimiento. 

Otra interesante en la que me he visto metido de rebote:

[ANN][ICO] Monster Byte - Established Gaming Operator and B2B Reseller

Tenía unas acciones olvidadas desde 2014 en Havelock y ahora me las van a convertir en los nuevos. tokens. A favor del tipo he de decir que es de los pocos de aquella época que no desapareció con la pasta y siempre estuvo activo dando actualizaciones.


----------



## vpsn (4 Jul 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mirando el historial he visto esto...
> Ethereum Account 0x0413f607ebce5fc58e3fdc8eb0bbfd7420df8835 Info
> 
> Además tiene 115,708.8 Storj :fiufiu:
> ...



El problema es que unas chapas son 200 euros, eso si ya ha recaudado 49.402 Bitcoins que se dice pronto, Dim tan solo 979 Btc...


----------



## biempa (4 Jul 2017)

esta es a la ultima a la que me apuntado, tiene grandes 
desarrolladores detras asi como un gran futuro y un whitepaper de lo mejorcito actualmente.
Una ICO que quedarte fuera seria el gran error de tu vida.

PENISIUM


----------



## plastilinux (8 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> esta es a la ultima a la que me apuntado, tiene grandes
> desarrolladores detras asi como un gran futuro y un whitepaper de lo mejorcito actualmente.
> Una ICO que quedarte fuera seria el gran error de tu vida.
> 
> PENISIUM



Podrías hacer un breve resumen de lo que promete, si es novedoso, sus puntos fuertes y débiles, así como el marketcap, supply y el porcentaje de supply que sale en ICO Vs el que se queda el equipo?
Gracias de antemano  

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## biempa (8 Jul 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Podrías hacer un breve resumen de lo que promete, si es novedoso, sus puntos fuertes y débiles, así como el marketcap, supply y el porcentaje de supply que sale en ICO Vs el que se queda el equipo?
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris E4.5 mediante Tapatalk




Yo creo que con que mires el equipo de desarrolladores ya te deberias
hacer una buena idea de que va este increiblemente maravilloso proyecto pero si con eso aun no lo tienes claro mira el whitepaper aqui todas tus dudas quedaran resueltas.


----------



## kokoliso1 (8 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> esta es a la ultima a la que me apuntado, tiene grandes
> desarrolladores detras asi como un gran futuro y un whitepaper de lo mejorcito actualmente.
> Una ICO que quedarte fuera seria el gran error de tu vida.
> 
> PENISIUM



Muy buena trolleada es como DOGE jajajajaa que lol


----------



## horik (8 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> esta es a la ultima a la que me apuntado, tiene grandes
> desarrolladores detras asi como un gran futuro y un whitepaper de lo mejorcito actualmente.
> Una ICO que quedarte fuera seria el gran error de tu vida.
> 
> PENISIUM


----------



## biempa (9 Jul 2017)

horik dijo:


>



Error!!!!!!

Vamos a ver, es una ico "de risa y cachondeo " y ademas es GRATIS, si GRATIS.

Consiste en una gran "broma" y que a lo mejor y por ser gratis, graciosa y sobre todo diferente: sale bien.

Para conseguir los penisiums en la ico se basan en un nueva prueba de risa ( Proof-of-LOL) consiste en escribir algo gracioso cuando te das de alta en la ICO. Cuanto mas gracioso eres mas penisiums te llevas. Esto lo decidira el "Team" en directo por youtube el 15 de julio.(me imagino que haran lo que les salga de los cojones)

Facil, rapido, diferente.

PD:
Ok, es imposible que esto salga bien, pero puede haber una posibilidad entre: 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 millones de millones de que funcione y ademas ESPAÑOLES es gratis.

Osea que ya os estais apuntando a penisium. 
Y aqui lo dejo.


----------



## species8472 (9 Jul 2017)

¿como veís Everex? Sirve para microfinanciación y transferencias de dinero en el tercer mundo por medio del móvil.

Y duda de novato. Cómo hago para participar en una ICO. Veo que hay que tener de antemano BTC o ETH porque no aceptan EUR o USD ¿cual es la razón?, ¿cómo adquiero BTC o ETH en un primer lugar? Sé que esto deben ser dudas de novato total ¿hay algún link que explique el proceso?


----------



## horik (9 Jul 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Error!!!!!!
> 
> Vamos a ver, es una ico "de risa y cachondeo " y ademas es GRATIS, si GRATIS.
> 
> ...




Que no, que nos quiere usted engañar para no ganar dinero con penisium.

PD: no dispongo de mucho dinero para arriesgar comprando altcoins, así que mi ordenador va minando 24/7 solo 2 criptomonedas.


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Jul 2017)

Como veo que nadie escribe voy a deciros que esta ICO me parece interesante, aunque la veo muy arriesgada.

EOS - Decentralize Everything

En teoría van a hacer un sistema operativo basado en la blockchain sobre el que van a poder correr aplicaciones a mucha más velocidad que las actuales, es decir se puede migrar Steemit, bitshares, las monedas, etc, a este computador virtual y lanzar aplicaciones distribuidas en poco tiempo y fácilmente.... 

Por lo pronto ya llevan 1 millón de Ethers levantados y van a estar casi un año completo de ICO.

---------- Post added 20-jul-2017 at 15:56 ----------

En su día invertí en TAAS y veo que ellos han invertido 300ETH en esta otra nueva ICO
DDF Home - DDF - Digital Developers Fund

Va a ser también un fondo de inversión en otras criptos con reparto de beneficios si los hay.

Voy a invertir un mínimo también a ver si sale bien.


----------



## juli (20 Jul 2017)

Bufff...miedito me dan las himbersiones de Taas, de verdad...unos cenizos del copón. / Esperemos que hasta el reparto , como en 2/3 seamanas , sigamos alcistas, porque bancor, misterium, etc...se habían ido al mismísimo carajo /.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jul 2017)

A mí una que me ha llamado la atención es Opus, una red para que los artistas puedan vender su música de manera descentralizada sin intermediarios a través de tokens. 

OPUS - Music Decentralized


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (26 Jul 2017)

Preguntas noob que se me vienen a la cabeza tras haber visto la ICO de SunContract (SunContract)

1. Para la gente que pone los ETH y recibe los tokens, ¿dónde está la pasta? ¿Es como invertir en un proyecto siendo un socio capitalista y luego tú recibes un beneficio equivalente (es como si los tokens fueran acciones de SunContract)? ¿Tienes que tener una infraestructura de energía renovables para aprovecharte de ello? ¿El token/moneda que sea crea (SNC) sirve para especular en el mercado?

2. Bonus: ¿qué es eso de fijar un Gas limit al poner los Ethers? ¿hay que pagar también por la energía o la capacidad computacional usada para generar los ETH?

Si alguien me responde le quedo eternamente agradecido

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 09:55 ----------




Bjorkstrum dijo:


> Por si estáis interesados, -lo puse también en el hilo de Altcoins II, quizás aquí sea más apropiado-, comentaros que sólo por registraros en la página de la nueva ICO CoinStarter, os dan 75 Tokens gratis. Hace poco daban 100 y ahora ha bajado a 75, que te depositan en el wallet de Waves. Os dejo mi link de referido, por si os registráis y de paso me dan alguno más a mi. Gracias.
> 
> https://coinstarter.com?ref=oqxdqxoxt



Ahora son ya sólo 50 :´(


----------



## jelacorper (26 Jul 2017)

Hola, en la página de la ICO CoinStarter ya solo 50 Tokens gratis así que si os interesa registraos cuanto antes.
Os lo ingresan en la wallet de Waves, y si no teneis, en su pagina hay un link para crearla. Abajo os queda mi link de referido, por si os registrais. 
Muchas gracias.
www.coinstarter.com?ref=xoqoo7qtq


----------



## kokoliso1 (26 Jul 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> ¿como veís Everex? Sirve para microfinanciación y transferencias de dinero en el tercer mundo por medio del móvil.
> 
> Y duda de novato. Cómo hago para participar en una ICO. Veo que hay que tener de antemano BTC o ETH porque no aceptan EUR o USD ¿cual es la razón?, ¿cómo adquiero BTC o ETH en un primer lugar? Sé que esto deben ser dudas de novato total ¿hay algún link que explique el proceso?



No, no hay links pero sí vídeos de youtube para cada ICO suele haber, lo normal es comprar bitcoins en algún exchange, como coinbase o kraken, enviando una transferencia o con tarjeta, o creo que hay gente en localbitcoins que te pueden vender en mano.

---------- Post added 26-jul-2017 at 15:19 ----------




Profesor Falken dijo:


> Preguntas noob que se me vienen a la cabeza tras haber visto la ICO de SunContract (SunContract)
> 
> 1. Para la gente que pone los ETH y recibe los tokens, ¿dónde está la pasta? ¿Es como invertir en un proyecto siendo un socio capitalista y luego tú recibes un beneficio equivalente (es como si los tokens fueran acciones de SunContract)? ¿Tienes que tener una infraestructura de energía renovables para aprovecharte de ello? ¿El token/moneda que sea crea (SNC) sirve para especular en el mercado?
> 
> ...




Si, parece que ETH te permite elegir qué comisión pagas por la transferencia, pero si pagas demasiado poco, la pierdes sin hacerse y se queda sin hacer(no pierdes los eth te los devuelve sin enviar), he visto pasar envíos con 70000 de gas perféctamente pero en las ICOs para curarse en salud te piden 200000, unos cuántos céntimos de dolar.

Eth es de las monedas más caras, supongo que waves y quizá EOS le quiten cuota en el futuro por esto, es lenta, cara y poco eficiente.


----------



## biempa (27 Jul 2017)

Esta me gusta ya que en paises como EE.UU. se utilizan muchos 
los bonos de descuentos y poder llevarlos todos en el tlf me parece 
de lo mas comodo. Es una idea y uso nuevo para la block chain.

CausePlay


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (27 Jul 2017)

Le habéis echado el ojo a MyBit ? Me recuerda a SunContract, pero parece que quieren ir a más cosas.

Otra pregunta Noob: la rueda que sale en las ICOs de Actual crowdsales - ICO Tracker indican la calidad de la ICO sobre 100 ? Si es así, pintan mal casi todas ienso:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Jul 2017)

El 2 de agosto arranca la ICO de Stox, el primer Smart Token de Bancor, de la mano de invest.com | New Investment Opportunities, Smart Money Management

[ANN][ICO] Stox - Prediction market platform | Token sale starts on August 2!

Han fichado incluso a Mayweather para su campaña de marketing 







Instagram


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Ago 2017)

Refloto esto que está algo parado. 

ICO de BitJob, un mercado online de trabajos para estudiantes. Ya han logrado acuerdos con algunas de las grandes universidades de EEUU y hasta manana está abierta la preventa con un 40% de descuento (y un Trezor de regalo ).

[ANN] bitJob: Decentralized Student Marketplace for Online Jobs | Crowdsale Soon

bitJob Announces Partnerships with Universities Including UC Berkeley and McGill

Pre-Sale Event Contribution Instructions


----------



## plastilinux (16 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Refloto esto que está algo parado.
> 
> ICO de BitJob, un mercado online de trabajos para estudiantes. Ya han logrado acuerdos con algunas de las grandes universidades de EEUU y hasta manana está abierta la preventa con un 40% de descuento (y un Trezor de regalo ).
> 
> ...



Me parece bastante interesante y con recorrido. Mínima inversión 22,5 ETH cómo handicap y buen gancho que regalen un Trezor. Lo que no sé es cómo piensan enviarlos a cualquier país del mundo... Esa oferta es sólo para EEUU tal vez?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (16 Ago 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Me parece bastante interesante y con recorrido. Mínima inversión 22,5 ETH cómo handicap y buen gancho que regalen un Trezor. Lo que no sé es cómo piensan enviarlos a cualquier país del mundo... Esa oferta es sólo para EEUU tal vez?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk



Bueno esto es para el presale, después en la ICO no habrá inversión mínima. Que yo sepa la oferta no está limitada a ningún país, de hecho los fundadores son de Israel.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Ago 2017)

A esta ICO le falta aún (arranca en noviembre) pero me ha llamado mucho la atención. 

La clave de su idea es el TLS (Trustless Ledger System), un sistema de registro de transacciones en una cadena de bloques para fondos de inversión (hedge funds principalmente). Algo así como lo que hace TaaS pero con inversiones en el mundo real. Permitiría una auditoría instantánea (interna o externa) evitando casos de fraude, insider trading, darkpools, etc.

El "cerebro" es un matemático investigador de la Universidad de Oxford y ello se nota en el estilo del WP con abundantes referencias y una excelente redacción.

El TLS sería vendido a otros fondos de inversión, y aparte de eso piensan gestionar su propio fondo. Todo ello cumpliendo regulaciones y de manera 100% transparente. 

Whitepaper:
https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/s...whitepaper.pdf

https://sharpe.capital/

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> A esta ICO le falta aún (arranca en noviembre) pero me ha llamado mucho la atención.
> 
> La clave de su idea es el TLS (Trustless Ledger System), un sistema de registro de transacciones en una cadena de bloques para fondos de inversión (hedge funds principalmente). Algo así como lo que hace TaaS pero con inversiones en el mundo real. Permitiría una auditoría instantánea (interna o externa) evitando casos de fraude, insider trading, darkpools, etc.
> 
> ...



Me interesa, gracias por la información. ¿Te metiste en SunContract?

Una pregunta, ¿de dónde sacas información de las ICOs, cuáles van a salir, cuáles seguir, etc.? ¿Algún grupo de webs que se actualizan a tope? A mí me llega al correo la newsletter de Newsblocks de cuando me metí en el curso online de criptomonedas de la Universidad de Nicosia.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Me interesa, gracias por la información. ¿Te metiste en SunContract?
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿de dónde sacas información de las ICOs, cuáles van a salir, cuáles seguir, etc.? ¿Algún grupo de webs que se actualizan a tope? A mí me llega al correo la newsletter de Newsblocks de cuando me metí en el curso online de criptomonedas de la Universidad de Nicosia.



Sí compré unos cuantos SNCs y de momento muy contento con el rendimiento, aunque sea tan solo en un shitexchanger como HitBTC 

Estoy metido en muchos grupos de Telegram y en contacto con los devs y los promotores de varios proyectos; por ahí se mueve mucha información interesante y se puede saber rápido de qué palo va el equipo. 

En cuento a webs, hay varias: ICOTracker, Token Market, ICO Countdown... pero la cantidad de proyectos que hay hoy en día hacen prácticamente imposible seguirlas todas a menos que te dediques a ello en exclusiva. Me muevo más por recomendaciones de la gente con la que estoy en contacto en los grupos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Sí compré unos cuantos SNCs y de momento muy contento con el rendimiento, aunque sea tan solo en un shitexchanger como HitBTC
> 
> Estoy metido en muchos grupos de Telegram y en contacto con los devs y los promotores de varios proyectos; por ahí se mueve mucha información interesante y se puede saber rápido de qué palo va el equipo.
> 
> En cuento a webs, hay varias: ICOTracker, Token Market, ICO Countdown... pero la cantidad de proyectos que hay hoy en día hacen prácticamente imposible seguirlas todas a menos que te dediques a ello en exclusiva. Me muevo más por recomendaciones de la gente con la que estoy en contacto en los grupos.



Gracias por tu respuesta, yo también metí y hoy los tokens van por un x2.5 desde que los pillé o, pero es un proyecto que me interesa bastante así que no me veo desprendiéndome de ellos pronto. En icotracker suelo meterme pero es difícil distinguir la paja del grano, cosas del poco rodaje supongo. Por grupos de Telegram, ¿quieres decir el que se ponía en el primer mensaje del hilo (ICO Investors Spanish)?


----------



## biempa (21 Ago 2017)

Algunas icos que me parecen interesantes.

Ambrosus

Hero


kiber 
Esta ultima le gustara a Divad... :fiufiu:

Ahora ya depende de vosotros.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Ago 2017)

eso que dicen por el foro de que igual rusia respalda ethereum con oro como lo veis?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Ago 2017)

Una ICO de a que he oido hablar es Monetha, sirve para establecer mecanismos de reputación entre vendedores mediante blockchain y agilizar y abaratar transacciones.

Hilo de bitcointalk: [ANN] [ICO] MONETHA - Decentralised reputation with built-in payments
White paper en su web:Monetha
Criptomoneda que usan los tokens: ETH
Fecha de la ICO: del 31 de agosto al 30 de septiembre


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

*ARTEMINE*

2.0 a partir de Minereum , un peculiar planteamiento de minería de la cascada de ETH. Quienes tuviesen Minereum , pueden pagar la ICO en esas coins, que serán quemadas - Artemine va a "barrer" al Minereum original -. 

En fin, son 0,33 dólares por coin para una que ayer estaba a menos de un dólar.

*Se agadecería cualquier opinión sobre el Whitepaper*. Con Minereum , la gente emitía sus propias sub-monedas ancladas al proyecto...y se minaba sin máquinas, por algún medio asociado a la propia vlidación de la blockchain...o con grupos de gente por la calle cual buscadores de pokemons...en fin, algo muy, muy particular.

artemine.org/ArtemineWhitepaperDraft0.1.pdf


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Ago 2017)

Joe, cantidad de mierda que está saliendo en las ico.... no tiene sentido...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Joe, cantidad de mierda que está saliendo en las ico.... no tiene sentido...



A mí que estoy empezando con esto me es difícil distinguir la paja del grano, yo suelo mirar que la ICO sea de un proyecto que me interese, que el equipo sea de fiar, que tengan una evaluación buena en ICOTracker y que pongan límites en los tokens que se pueden adquirir individualmente. Pero vamos, tampoco tengo tanto tiempo como para mirarlas todas. De momento voy a seguir con lupa monetha y Sharpe Capital, de la que habló Andyteleco antes. 0xProject tiene buena reputación, pero estoy muy perdido con ella, no sé si sigue abierta o ya la han cerrado, cómo fue todo el proceso etc.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Ago 2017)

pues para que te hagas una idea, una startup en capital semilla (que es poco más que presentar un whitepaper y alguna chorradilla más) que se de con un canto en los dientes si en el mundo real, en su primera ronda de financiación consigue como máximo 1 millón de dólares... 

aquí se están dando millones por Whitepaper...

en una startup del mundo real, el dinero en grandes cantidades empieza a entrar una vez que la empresa ha demostrado que tiene traction (que en el argot significa que ponga encima de la mesa un buen número de clientes que desean comprar su producto)

las ico son una estafa, no invierto en ninguna porque no hay nada de tras de ella y están recibiendo mucho más del máximo 1 millón euros


----------



## juli (22 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Joe, cantidad de mierda que está saliendo en las ico.... no tiene sentido...



Hay bastante humo,sip...

De todos modos, como has posteado a continuación de mi post sobre Artemine, sólo significarte , por si acaso, que es un smart contract de minería interesantísimo. Lo de los pockemon era un apunte aproximado floclórico con el que quería colorear el planteamiento participativo y de enorme arrastre de comunidad del primigenio MInereum...de humo, ni un miligramo, pues Artemine viene de una blockchain ya en pie y chutando que llegó a 12/14 pavos/coin desde una emisión de paacticamente totalidad en airdrops...con lo que su tamaño la dio el propio movimieno de holders. O sea, que absolutamente tod lo contrario de castillos en el aire...más bien, aire hecho dólares.

Todo a expensas de cómo se tome la enorme comunidad de MNE el trasvase a la nueva coin - habrá que seguirlo en su hilo de btctalk -, pues consideran Minereum algo profundamente propio - dispone de un organigrama ajustado - se resetea un float pírrico que encorsetaba su crecimiento y una direcciones Genesis que filtran todo el proceso de minado regaladas al tuntń y sin posibilidad de transferencia - . Pero una legión a disposición de quienes entren de himbersores a la ICO , que precisamente, lo que se va a encontrar es un fondo de armario brutal y dinámico a más no poder.

Leyendo el white paper d artemine y la web de Minereum se ve perfectamente lo aquí expuesto. Aunque es muy fácil desbarrar sobre Icos trampa sin hacer ni éso cuando además te ponen a un click una muestra palmaria de exactamente todo lo contrario.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ago 2017)

Es aventurado decir que las ICOS son una estafa. Una ICO es una apuesta muy arriesgada, compras algo que casi ni ha nacido, una idea, un boceto.

En el 80% de las ICOS palmarás pasta en sus primeros meses, pero en el otro 20% podrás ganar mucha pasta. En unos años alguna ICO te puede hacer millonario, y en otras haber palmado pasta. 

https://icostats.com/

Ahora este enlace está caído pero aquí se puede haber que ICOS rentables ha habido unas cuantas, escogerla ya es otra cosa. ¿Cuantas ICOS puede haber habido en los últimos 3 años? ¿1.500? De esas se ha ganado mucho dinero como mucho en 100, con lo cual el otro 80% se está comiendo los mocos.


----------



## Divad (22 Ago 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Algunas icos que me parecen interesantes.
> 
> Ambrosus
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte compañero! :Aplauso: Le meteré un par de fichas ^^

Te gustará saber el estudio que le he hecho


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Es aventurado decir que las ICOS son una estafa. Una ICO es una apuesta muy arriesgada, compras algo que casi ni ha nacido, una idea, un boceto.
> 
> En el 80% de las ICOS palmarás pasta en sus primeros meses, pero en el otro 20% podrás ganar mucha pasta. En unos años alguna ICO te puede hacer millonario, y en otras haber palmado pasta.
> 
> ...



también ganas muchísimo dinero si en vez de invertir en la ICO esperas un poco a ver si empiezan a hacer proyectos, tener clientes etc etc...y reduces muchísimo ese 80% de fallo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Ago 2017)

jorgitonew dijo:


> también ganas muchísimo dinero si en vez de invertir en la ICO esperas un poco a ver si empiezan a hacer proyectos, tener clientes etc etc...y reduces muchísimo ese 80% de fallo



Cierto, lo malo es que una vez que salen al mercado después de la ICO y su precio cae, esta está en pocos exchanges y tienes que estar registrado allí. No se a vosotros, pero a mi me da mucha pereza el proceso de alta en tanto exchange, es una barrera de entrada. Estoy como en 3 -4 y ya lo veo mucho.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Ago 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Cierto, lo malo es que una vez que salen al mercado después de la ICO y su precio cae, esta está en pocos exchanges y tienes que estar registrado allí. No se a vosotros, pero a mi me da mucha pereza el proceso de alta en tanto exchange, es una barrera de entrada. Estoy como en 3 -4 y ya lo veo mucho.



espera a que estén en las grandes... ahí también se meten buenos palos


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Ago 2017)

Acaban de actualizar el white paper (o por como está redactado, más bien el paper a secas ) de Sharpe capital: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/sharpe-website/whitepaper.pdf


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Ago 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Acaban de actualizar el white paper (o por como está redactado, más bien el paper a secas ) de Sharpe capital: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/sharpe-website/whitepaper.pdf



Muy interesantes los cambios y lo de los dos tokens diferenciados para evitar retrasos por regulación y poder emitir para EEUU también.

Me apunto al tema y voy ahorrando unos pocos ETH para el momento.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Ago 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Muy interesantes los cambios y lo de los dos tokens diferenciados para evitar retrasos por regulación y poder emitir para EEUU también.
> 
> Me apunto al tema y voy ahorrando unos pocos ETH para el momento.



Yo estoy en el grupo de Telegram de Monetha y cada vez me huele más a chamusquina. Pinta muy bien y tienen acuerdos con retailers, pero no hay límite de pasta para meterse en la ICO y el marketcap es de 95.000 ETH. Vamos, que combinando estas dos cosas las ballenas pueden reventarla. 

Aparte de eso, dicen en el grupo y dice esta muchacha pizpireta en Analysis of Monetha ICO que:

_*MTH holders will receive 0.5% of the transaction value on the Monetha platform in the form of vouchers* that can be applied as a discount when buying from Monetha’s merchants.

This voucher would be proportional to the amount of the MTH tokens held. The redeemed MTH will be expired if they are not spent within 6 months.

*As the vouchers can only be used for Monetha’s merchants, the more merchants accept payments via Monetha, the more valuable MTH should be*_

Vamos que los tokens se pueden tradear pero los vales son como el token de un token que sólo se acepta en determinados sitios. No sé, no lo veo claro.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Ago 2017)

Novedades de Sharpe Capital:

Sharpe Platform: UI Core Concept Designs


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Ago 2017)

Otra interesante:

Indorse - Ethereum based Decentralized Professional Network

Alternativa descentralizada a LinkedIn, donde el usuario mantiene la propiedad y control de sus datos y el dinero de los anunciantes se reparte entre los mismos (menos un % que se lleva la plataforma).

ICO actualmente en marcha hasta el 7 de septiembre.


----------



## juli (27 Ago 2017)

Parece que las Genesis Addresses De Artemine se van definiendo.

Traductor de Google

Si alguien pilla fechas de ICO, se agradecería. El Gota a Gota Style marca de la casa de esta gente de Minereum... poquita gracia hace.


----------



## Kukulkam (27 Ago 2017)

La ICO de DIMCOIN termina hoy, yo meti 1 ether hace tiempo y me lleve el 30% de bonus , hoy valen 3 ctms cada una y tengo los DIMTOKENS de 1 $, ha habido unos 12 millones de $ en inversión, esperemos que vaya bien, un saludo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (29 Ago 2017)

Buenas.

*Acabo de bajarme de MNE / Minereum /*

La historia del ICO y el 1:10 con ETH ya no me da ninguna confianza...tal vez me haya colado, pero iba fuerte / compré barato , al inicio del rumor / y he preferido pájaro en mano.

Hasta hoy, sólo rumores y ninguna confirmación de ningún tipo sobre el ICO de marras, apariciones puntuales del dev en suhilo , pero nada "tangible" y hoy ha salido diciendo que el ICO estaba previsto para inicos/mediados de Septiembre...pero aún sin fecha...e inicios de Septiembre es pasado mañana. Lo dicho, igual me paso de desconfiado, pero estoy fuera. En cualquier caso, la comunicación ha sido , voluntaria o involuntariamente, pésima.

Como le dí cancha aquí en su día a lo bien que pntaba, le doy la misma cuando me da mala onda. Y además a color.

Igual que requería juicio personal entrar, lo requeriría salir , pues ambas eran impresiones personales. Allá cada cual. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Pirro (29 Ago 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> El 2 de agosto arranca la ICO de Stox, el primer Smart Token de Bancor, de la mano de invest.com | New Investment Opportunities, Smart Money Management
> 
> [ANN][ICO] Stox - Prediction market platform | Token sale starts on August 2!
> 
> ...



Por cierto, ¿estás siguiendo el slack de wagerr? ¿ves factible que cumplan con los plazos marcados en la hoja de ruta? Yo lo que he observado es que han recaudado un capital muy importante y la pasta del escrow en fiat se habrá casi duplicado desde que terminó la ICO, sin embargo al equipo de desarrolladores parece bastante escaso en número.

Supogo que no programarán una cadena de bloques pos desde cero y harán un refrito, aún así...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 Ago 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿estás siguiendo el slack de wagerr? ¿ves factible que cumplan con los plazos marcados en la hoja de ruta? Yo lo que he observado es que han recaudado un capital muy importante y la pasta del escrow en fiat se habrá casi duplicado desde que terminó la ICO, sin embargo al equipo de desarrolladores parece bastante escaso en número.
> 
> Supogo que no programarán una cadena de bloques pos desde cero y harán un refrito, aún así...



No, sólo estoy en el grupo de Telegram y la verdad es que no estoy siguiendo muy de cerca el desarrollo por falta de tiempo. Por lo que tengo entendido van a hacer un fork de DASH y por ello no será necesario empezar de cero. 

Supuestamente a finales de septiembre deberían lanzar el primer testnet, vamos a ver qué sucede.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Sep 2017)

Un par de ICOs curiosas que vienen:

*HydroMiner*: cloud mining ecológico (y un 85% más barato) en los Alpes suizos. Con un modelo de negocio parecido a Gigawatt pero con la diferencia de que planean reinvertir parte de lo minado para comprar más hardware y así mantener la rentabilidad a largo plazo. ROI estimado de 80% anual. Ya tienen un par de rigs funcionando por lo que es un modelo probado. 

*Flixxo*: una especie de Youtube descentralizado donde los creadores de contenidos podrían quedarse con todo lo generado por publicidad (o mediante visionados de pago) quitándose del medio el intermediario. De la mano de los creadores de RSK y Popcorn Time.

*KickCity*: Plataforma descentralizada de venta de entradas para eventos (también funcionando)


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Sep 2017)

Esta ICO es diferente, la empresa parece seria y tener un plan de negocio y personal ya dedicados al tema.
Immla
Pretenden usar tokens para abaratar los costes de transporte de mercancías.
He invertido 1 ETH a ver que pasa.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Sep 2017)

EstAIS METIDOS en BANKERA dicen que ya llevan recaudados 24 M$?


----------



## QuiSap (17 Sep 2017)

Buenas tardes, primero de todo dar las gracias por compartir la información de ICOs, he invertido por primera vez en una que me parece un proyecto solvente, pero me vienen un par de dudas:
Viendo que muchos inversores buscan solo el ROI que obtienen al cerrarse la ico, cual és el porcentaje que suele caer la moneda al salir al mercado?? Y varia mucho en cuanto se recupera o hay proyectos que mueren tan solo lanzarse por esa especulación??
Muchas gracias de nuevo y un saludo!


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Sep 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> EstAIS METIDOS en BANKERA dicen que ya llevan recaudados 24 M$?



Yo me acabo de meter, era un poco reticente porque los primeros días la plataforma funcionó muy mal, pero el que nada arriesga nada gana; como idea le veo futuro y los retornos a día de hoy parecen interesantes.


----------



## estepario (18 Sep 2017)

ICO IGNIS

ICO | Jelurida


----------



## taichi (18 Sep 2017)

¿ Que opinais de Centra ? 

La ico empieza mañana, y lo de las tarjetas con 8 cryptomendas tiene buena pinta ¿no?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Sep 2017)

taichi dijo:


> ¿ Que opinais de Centra ?
> 
> La ico empieza mañana, y lo de las tarjetas con 8 cryptomendas tiene buena pinta ¿no?



Yo me he metido con la puntita básicamente porque me gusta la idea y ofrecen recompensas, las cuales han actualizado (Centra Token Network Reward Update). Aquí hay un forero que dice que tiene un potencial enorme Como multiplicar tus criptomonedas (bitcoin +1000%) en menos de 7 días, pero bueno, tampoco me lo jugaría todo.

¿Alguien se ha metido en Sandcoin? (Sand Coin) Al estar ligada al precio del metro cúbico de arena puede dar un multiplicador si el token está muy por debajo del precio real, pero si cuesta más o menos lo mismo lo veo como comerciar con una commodity.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Sep 2017)

Una que viene que va a ser muy grande: CyberTrust

Montado por un pez gordo de la banca privada y antiguo jefazo de Boston Consulting y KPMG, van a convertir las criptos en activos titularizables, con todo el trasfondo legal. 

Es decir, van a competir con el fondo de Barry Silbert (Bitcoin Investment Trust) y permitir transacciones en títulos respaldados por criptodivisas, que podrán usarse como colateral. 

Whitepaper: https://gallery.mailchimp.com/9a13e...e-a459-5c029465cc6a/CyberTrust_WhitePaper.pdf


----------



## furia porcina (25 Sep 2017)

Hola,

Yo al final me he estrenado con ties.network. Es un proyecto del que casi nadie habla pero que a mí me parece interesante. Al final he metido unos céntimos de ether por lo que tampoco va a ser un drama si se van por el desagüe.

Puse un hilo en burbuja para pedir consejo, pero al final como nadie me respondió me dejé llevar por la intuición y acabé metiéndome. El enlace al hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/945161-recomendacion-ties-network-otra-cryptocommodity-ico-marcha.html

Si alguien se apunta a meter unos ahorrillos aquí, os paso el enlace con mi referer para daros de alta en la ICO y de paso me apunto unos centimillos de TIE´s

ties.network

Saludos


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Sep 2017)

De la mano de Carlos Domingo (Ex-CEO de Telefónica I+D)

SPiCE VC - Disrupting Venture Capital with the Blockchain

Propósito: otorgar liquidez a inversores en startups en fase 2 (Pre-ronda A). Son inversiones típicamente ilíquidas que ahora serían tokenizadas facilitando el acceso a financiación al hacerla más interesante por tener liquidez inmediata.


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Sep 2017)

Estoy siguiendo de cerca REAL Real Estate Token Sale

Estaba claro que tenía que salir algo así para el RE. Hay gente veterana de start-up, cofundadores de Idealista, de Wamba, etc.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Sep 2017)

Hola:

Yo ahora mismo estoy muy interesado en prosume: Prosume

Es una plataforma basada en blockchain para la gestión del autoconsumo energético. En su web lo explican algo mejor que yo.

Me parece un proyecto superinteresante que se encuentra ahora en fase pre-ico. Así para los valientes que quieran formar parte de este proyecto desde el principio, tienen la oportunidad justo estos días.

Yo estoy muy tentado a meterme, así que estoy abierto a los consejos de los expertos.

Saludos


----------



## James Keziah (2 Oct 2017)

He estado siguiendo un proyecto llamado Cartaxi (un uber para towing/remolque).

Básicamente descargas la app, indicas tipo de vehículo y método de pago. La app selecciona el tipo de grúa según el estado del coche y te saca el presupuesto y el tiempo estimado de llegada. 

Está ya lanzada en rusia y pretende expandirse a eeuu y china. Parece un proyecto con futuro. opiniones?


----------



## rippah87 (3 Oct 2017)

Yo invierto en las icos que publican en este grupo de telegram, de momento me va muy bien Telegram: Contact @clubcryptoinvest


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Oct 2017)

TaaS anuncia su colaboración con Sharpe Capital, y poco después del anuncio el contador de reservas para el presale ya suma $7M (de $8M totales).

Dedicated Cryptocurrency Fund TaaS Reveals Partnership with Sharpe Capital | Finance Magnates


----------



## furia porcina (8 Oct 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo al final me he estrenado con ties.network. Es un proyecto del que casi nadie habla pero que a mí me parece interesante. Al final he metido unos céntimos de ether por lo que tampoco va a ser un drama si se van por el desagüe.
> 
> ...



Hola ¿Nadie que me pueda recomendar algo sobre este proyecto? He metido algo porque me parecía interesante y veía que estaba más o menos captando capitalización en la ICO, pero no sé parece que se ha parado algo el tema estos días.

Ahora anuncian partnership con canya CanYa & Ties
y parece que podrían poco a poco a posicionarse como una plataforma líder en soluciones de almacenamiento descentralizado.

Sin embargo, sigo sin ver que se hable mucho de este proyecto y eso me genera algo de desconfianza.

¿Alguien por aquí interesado en este proyecto que comparta sus impresiones?

Saludos


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Oct 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> Hola ¿Nadie que me pueda recomendar algo sobre este proyecto? He metido algo porque me parecía interesante y veía que estaba más o menos captando capitalización en la ICO, pero no sé parece que se ha parado algo el tema estos días.
> 
> Ahora anuncian partnership con canya CanYa & Ties
> y parece que podrían poco a poco a posicionarse como una plataforma líder en soluciones de almacenamiento descentralizado.
> ...



Ni idea, parece que no están levantando el capital objetivo. La falta de noticias ahora no me preocuparía. No tengo criterio para valorar el proyecto. El equipo no parece malo aunque en la única ICO que he metido pasta es en REAL porque el equipo lo conozco, lo que tampoco garantiza nada. 

¿Tienen y sigues el grupo en Telegram?

---------- Post added 09-oct-2017 at 10:24 ----------




Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo de cerca REAL Real Estate Token Sale
> 
> Estaba claro que tenía que salir algo así para el RE. Hay gente veterana de start-up, cofundadores de Idealista, de Wamba, etc.



Ya está el REAL en marcha REAL (REAL) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap en el sobresaturado Etherdelta.

A ver si esta gente es capaz de competir con Atlas, Propy, etc. o por lo menos quedarse con una buena porción del RE nacional.


----------



## reckoner (12 Nov 2017)

Buenas! he tenido la suerte de coincidir en un coworking en Praga (vivo aquí) con el fundador de una startup que va a lanzar su ICO (a través de Ethereum) en 10 días (22 Noviembre). Al contrario de muchas otras ICOs, aquí encontramos un equipo humano y real de trabajadores (podéis ver Linkedins y demás en la web) que están 24/7 trabajando en el proyecto y no es otra web bonita creada para captar financiación. Me parece una oportunidad de inversión bastante interesante y que me da más confianza al conocerla de primera mano así que la comparto con vosotros.

El proyecto es un software para tradear con criptomonedas. Es un sistema muy prometedor pues se basa en inteligencia artificial y el uso de big data para proporcionar las mejores herramientas de cara al trading. Además, permite combinar diferentes indicadores para personalizar tu propia estrategia de trading sin necesidad de conocimientos sobre programación (esto no lo ofrece nadie en el mercado actualmente). El proyecto en sí cuenta con un marketplace donde puedes desarrollar, comprar y vender indicadores, datos y estrategias. El diseño es sencillo y tiene una interfaz muy agradable (el desarrollador también trabaja en el coworking y es un crack).







La web es: Signals | Build, Train, & Monetise Cryptotrading Strategies
Vídeo:
[YOUTUBE]KY2qu0zpq-Q[/YOUTUBE]
Nota de prensa con más información: Introducing Signals: Marketplace for building, training, and monetising crypto trading strategies

La web todavía no está en español, pero me podéis preguntar y os resuelvo las dudas que tengáis ya que conozco bien el proyecto.


----------



## Kondarra (12 Nov 2017)

reckoner dijo:


> Buenas! he tenido la suerte de coincidir en un coworking en Praga (vivo aquí) con el fundador de una startup que va a lanzar su ICO (a través de Ethereum) en 10 días (22 Noviembre). Al contrario de muchas otras ICOs, aquí encontramos un equipo humano y real de trabajadores (podéis ver Linkedins y demás en la web) que están 24/7 trabajando en el proyecto y no es otra web bonita creada para captar financiación. Me parece una oportunidad de inversión bastante interesante y que me da más confianza al conocerla de primera mano así que la comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muy interesante, gracias por compartirlo compañero.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Nov 2017)

Pongo vídeo explicativo de las ICOs que seguro os llamará la atención :: Fuera de coñas, quizá esta es una señal de salirse de temas de ICOs, no ya por la moza en sí (no parece una experta en ICOs, blockchain o economía) sino porque en su vídeo hace unas cuentas de la lechera de la ostia.

¿QUÉ SON LAS ICO? ¿COMO GANAR DINERO CON ELLAS? - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 08:24 ----------




cadrilo dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo ahora mismo estoy muy interesado en prosume: Prosume
> 
> ...



¿Cómo la ves comparada con Power Ledger, SunContract o WePower? Por telegram la veo con mucho menos movimiento que estas (bueno, PL está en modo burbuja)


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Nov 2017)

Sharpe Announces a Cooperation Partnership with ETHLend | Crypto Coin Updates

Andyteleco, ¡yo te invoco! (Creo que estabas metido en Sharpe). ¿Sabes algo más de esto? La ICO de ETHLend empieza mañana.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Sharpe Announces a Cooperation Partnership with ETHLend | Crypto Coin Updates
> 
> Andyteleco, ¡yo te invoco! (Creo que estabas metido en Sharpe). ¿Sabes algo más de esto? La ICO de ETHLend empieza mañana.



Buenas!

Sí ahí ando, y un poco sorprendido porque no terminan de recaudar tanto como se esperaba inicalmente (probablemente debido al os cambios que se vieron obligado a implementar con respecto al segundo token SCD para cumplir con la legalidad). Esperemos que cuando salga la versión alfa dentro de poco la cosa se anime.

La colaboración es muy interesante, ETHLend va a ser uno de los primeros usuarios de la plataforma de sentimiento distribuido de Sharpe, usándola en este caso para recabar informacíón distribuida sobre la viabilidad de un préstamo y su corrspondiente colateral.


----------



## bubbler (1 Dic 2017)

Pues ETHLend ya cotiza, literalmente me he forrao, y npi para qué sirve esto o si me dan algo como dividendos...

También tengo:
ADST
AIX
ANK
BGG
CATs (BitClave)
DATA (Streamr)
EOS
INSP
GLA
JOT
LOC
LC
OMG
RDN
ST
PKT
PRFT
VIU
XNN
NTZ
AUTH
BCS
COP
COV
TKT
ERT
LEND
FSBT
GZRPRE
LOOK
SGN
VLB
BANKEX
BANKERA
EDULive
NTK
NPX
PROSUME
OPPORTY
WAX
DMARKET
SHP


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues ETHLend ya cotiza, literalmente me he forrao, y npi para qué sirve esto o si me dan algo como dividendos...
> 
> También tengo:
> ADST
> ...



Vaya burbujón con las ICOS.


Alguien sabe algo de tezos? Ya cotiza? Cómo acabó esa historia?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues ETHLend ya cotiza, literalmente me he forrao, y npi para qué sirve esto o si me dan algo como dividendos...



Meter pasta en muchos proyectos sin tener ni puta idea de qué van es una gran idea como estrategia de inversión ::

PD. No.
PD2. Supongo que estás de coña.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Estais sacando mas pasta con las icos que invirtiendo, cabrones.

Recomendadme algo, please.


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Dic 2017)

Este hilo era interesante, pero está muy dormido, he invertido(poco claro) en Sharpe Capital y en Bankex últimamente, TAAS me fue bastante bien, Wagerr mal y Stox también mal... veremos como salen estas nuevas.


----------



## davitin (2 Dic 2017)

Una cosa, cuando el token sale al exchange que haceis exactamente? Poneis una orden de venta duplicando lo que pusisteis? Esperais a ver si sube el precio para vender?

Por otro lado...quien marca el precio de salida en el exchange? La peña poniendo ordenes de venta desde el principio o los desarrolladores ponen una cantidad grande de monedas a un precio concreto antes que nadie?


----------



## kokoliso1 (2 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa, cuando el token sale al exchange que haceis exactamente? Poneis una orden de venta duplicando lo que pusisteis? Esperais a ver si sube el precio para vender?
> 
> Por otro lado...quien marca el precio de salida en el exchange? La peña poniendo ordenes de venta desde el principio o los desarrolladores ponen una cantidad grande de monedas a un precio concreto antes que nadie?



Yo debería haber vendido Wagerr y Stox cuando daban beneficios pero soy un hodlr y las mantuve, ahora las mantengo por si salen bien.

Por lo que he visto mucha gente vende con un +30% en cuanto sube si es que sube y se van tras las ICOs, después van con ese dinero a la siguiente ICO, es decir no les importa el proyecto, es otra forma menos arriesgada pero también te puedes perder las buenas ICOs.


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Estoy viendo que los de bankera van a sacar el token a exchange a minimo 0.10 centimos, yo en la ico los compre a 0.017...si salen a ese precio y hay demanda puede ser un buen pelotacillo.


----------



## QuiSap (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy viendo que los de bankera van a sacar el token a exchange a minimo 0.10 centimos, yo en la ico los compre a 0.017...si salen a ese precio y hay demanda puede ser un buen pelotacillo.



Te suena si los token son security? Por saber si estará restringida su venta a los de la pre ico.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Te suena si los token son security? Por saber si estará restringida su venta a los de la pre ico.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir.

La pre ico ya paso, yo he comprado en la ico que es la fase dobde estan ahora.


----------



## menok (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir.
> 
> La pre ico ya paso, yo he comprado en la ico que es la fase dobde estan ahora.



A lo mejor quiere decir que si los tokens son de ese tipo no se podrán vender inmediatamente a su salida a mercado. Yo ni idea pero también he metido algo en la ICO de bankera, a ver como va.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estais sacando mas pasta con las icos que invirtiendo, cabrones.
> 
> Recomendadme algo, please.



Yo es que no me veo con conocimientos o fuerza moral para recomendar nada porque en algunas he ganado y en otras perdido. Si te sirve de ayuda, yo suelo hacer lo siguiente:

1. Concepto: ¿es una idea buena?
2. Utilidad de la tecnología: ¿qué aportan los smart contracts o la blockchain?
3. Mi propio conocimiento: ¿conozco el sector o a lo que se dedican las empresas que trabajan en ese área?
4. Alianzas: ¿cuántos socios o partners colaborando con la empresa que promueve la ICO hay?
5. Hype: ¿hay mucha gente interesada en esto? Es una razón bastante superficial, pero a menudo pasa que buenas ideas que pasan desapercibidas acaban muriendo hasta al sigueinte vez que alguien con más importancia vuelve a verlas.
6. Plazos: ¿quiero hacer una ganancia rápida o holdear? Yo cada vez busco más de holdear porque si me meto es porque creo en la idea o en la empresa, pelotazos de X5 en una semana yo no soy capaz de encontrar.
7. Criterio propio: ¿me parece una buena idea al margen de lo que digan en YouTube o en burbuja? Yo utilizo ambos canales para saber las ICOs que hay, pero intento formarme mi propia opinión.
8. Nada de prisas: prefiero perderme una ICO o un período de bonus y aprender bien de qué va antes de meter pasta ciegamente porque todo el mundo lo está haciendo.


----------



## bubbler (4 Dic 2017)

Me he metido también en:

NGA
FIT
VIN
GZRPRE
SHP
LCD
BEEQB
ICOT
DUBER
ARTEX

Mássssss, quiero maaaaaassss!!!!!

Me importa un pimiento lo que sea, lo veo bonito y lo compro, ajjajajaja

Es una burbuja!!!!

gameflip en 4 horas

Pendiente de:
GBX y Upcoming ICOs and future token sales

Esto es para los valientes... los que holdean monedas y no expanden se van a quedar desfasados en no menos de 2 o 3 años.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Me he metido también en:
> 
> NGA
> FIT
> ...



Crypterium :

Just a moment...


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Me he metido también en:
> 
> NGA
> FIT
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que antes de holdear hay que hacer una masa de dinero rapido.

Imagino que tu vendes nada mas salir a exchange no? has ganado mucho asi? yo quiero hacer lo mismo


----------



## bubbler (5 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Crypterium :
> 
> Just a moment...



Gracias majo, ya tengo.




davitin dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que antes de holdear hay que hacer una masa de dinero rapido.
> 
> Imagino que tu vendes nada mas salir a exchange no? has ganado mucho asi? yo quiero hacer lo mismo



Nooooo, yo holdeo estos nuevos servicios, ya que la mayoría van a salir adelante...

Lo que quería decir es que holdear (monedas referentes BTC, ETH...) sin diversificar es "commoditarse"... Si por muy poco dinero tan dan bastantes token, es para plantar y holdear hasta que crezcan, pero si no plantas no tendrás cosecha...

Sí, con LEND me he forrado hasta las orejas XDXDXDXD, he vendido %parte pero otra% me la quedo...


----------



## Rilakkuma (5 Dic 2017)

alguien está siguiendo para entrar en trade.io que sale mañana, me interesa mucho y todo lo que leo es bueno.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Vaya burbujón con las ICOS.
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe algo de tezos? Ya cotiza? Cómo acabó esa historia?



Aún no, se sabe que hay retrasos y un par de juicios en marcha en EEUU (cometieron el error de dejar entrar a los americanos y ahora el SEC les quiere petar el ojete), pero el desarrollo sigue en marcha y hace poco publicaron un update:

2017-12-01 Tezos dev update - YouTube



kokoliso1 dijo:


> Este hilo era interesante, pero está muy dormido, he invertido(poco claro) en Sharpe Capital y en Bankex últimamente, TAAS me fue bastante bien, Wagerr mal y Stox también mal... veremos como salen estas nuevas.





kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo debería haber vendido Wagerr y Stox cuando daban beneficios pero soy un hodlr y las mantuve, ahora las mantengo por si salen bien.



Wagerr ha empezado a subir ahora tras el anuncio del lanzamiento de la testnet el 15.01, si has hodleado ya estás en ganancias 

Stox sí que está siendo un pufo pero yo creo que es cuestión de tiempo que rompa el cascarón. El equipo está activo, hay una alfa en marcha, tienen licencias de juego y mandan actualizaciones periódicas.




Rilakkuma dijo:


> alguien está siguiendo para entrar en trade.io que sale mañana, me interesa mucho y todo lo que leo es bueno.



Yo entré con unas chapas al presale, desde luego promete mucho. 

Otra a la que entré ayer cuyo concepto me gusta mucho es INS.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Aún no, se sabe que hay retrasos y un par de juicios en marcha en EEUU (cometieron el error de dejar entrar a los americanos y ahora el SEC les quiere petar el ojete), pero el desarrollo sigue en marcha y hace poco publicaron un update:
> 
> 2017-12-01 Tezos dev update - YouTube
> 
> ...



Andy que opinas de DXT?
Es una muy buena idea la verdad... Y tiene a Tim draper detrás. Estoy x echarle unas chapas pero no se... Soy nuevo en las ICOS no he participado en ninguna.

Échale un ojo anda a ver qué te parece la idea. A mí me gusta pero a nivel técnico sinceramente no entiendo todo.

En el mundo que viene que va a ser muy biggest data la idea triunfará. El tema es que no se hasta qué punto los usuarios valoraremos la venta de nuestros datos... Hay mucha gente que se caga en su privacidad y sus datos...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Dic 2017)

Yo he decidido perder la virginidad con las ICOs metiendo algo en INS hoy y el dia 7 en trade.io, a ver que tal va el "negocio", me conformo con perder el 80% de lo que meta, ya seria un avance con la suerte que tengo con estos asuntos :XX:


----------



## bubbler (6 Dic 2017)

Otra mas, empieza mañana, debitum network


----------



## Blogan (6 Dic 2017)

...............................................................................................


----------



## McMax (6 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de Finom la ico que va a sacar Tabtrader?


----------



## besto (6 Dic 2017)

Alguno lleva Maná?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Dic 2017)

Otro que se mete en la ICO de Bankera, a ver que sorpresas nos da...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Andy que opinas de DXT?
> Es una muy buena idea la verdad... Y tiene a Tim draper detrás. Estoy x echarle unas chapas pero no se... Soy nuevo en las ICOS no he participado en ninguna.
> 
> Échale un ojo anda a ver qué te parece la idea. A mí me gusta pero a nivel técnico sinceramente no entiendo todo.
> ...



Datawallet me parece un proyecto super interesante, y el equipo que lo lleva dese luego es muy competente. No hay más que ver el Whitepaper para darse cuenta de que es altamente técnico y bien redactado, no un panfleto propagandístico. 

La mayoría de usuarios no valora sus datos porque no tiene ni idea de lo que valen. Estamos acostumbrados a regalarlos, pero cuando poco a poco se vayan dando cuenta de que pueden obtener ingresos por cosas tan sencillas como por ejemplo:
- colocar una pequena estación meteorológica en tu terraza que recaba datos de humedad, temperatura, presión, etc., y los pone en la red
- llevar un brazalete de esos que controlan tus pasos, calorías, ritmo cardíaco, etc. y vender esos datos 
- llevar un GPS en el coche que registre sus movimientos para recabar datos de hábitos de conducción
- etc.

Por supuesto la venta de estos datos se realizaría de manera *ANONIMIZADA *(sin que se puedan relacionar con el vendedor de los mismo); esto es muy importante. No hará falta ningún contrato con el comprador de los mismos pues la transacción se realizará mediante un contrato inteligente en tokens.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2017)

Algun sitio en español para informarse debidamente de ecosystem?


----------



## Kondarra (8 Dic 2017)

¿Se ha hablado algo de Icon? Por lo que leo en Twitter parece que tiene cierto respaldo del gobierno de Korea del sur.


----------



## lurker (8 Dic 2017)

Si alguien entra a la ico de ins ecosystem, poned el código de promo HOT que dan un 8% más de tokens!

un saludo y suerte


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Datawallet me parece un proyecto super interesante, y el equipo que lo lleva dese luego es muy competente. No hay más que ver el Whitepaper para darse cuenta de que es altamente técnico y bien redactado, no un panfleto propagandístico.
> 
> La mayoría de usuarios no valora sus datos porque no tiene ni idea de lo que valen. Estamos acostumbrados a regalarlos, pero cuando poco a poco se vayan dando cuenta de que pueden obtener ingresos por cosas tan sencillas como por ejemplo:
> - colocar una pequena estación meteorológica en tu terraza que recaba datos de humedad, temperatura, presión, etc., y los pone en la red
> ...



Eso no es similar al market de datos de Iota?


----------



## coque42 (10 Dic 2017)

Nueva ICO con muchísimo potencial:
Exacoin, muy bien valorada en ICOreview.site / lending coin ICO reviews, ratings, intelligence reports , dominio registrado hasta 2022 y está levantando mucha expectación en la comunidad. Es un estilo de ICO lending ponzi de esas que se llevan ahora, pariente de Hextracoin, davorcoin, regalcoin, bitconnect. La ICO empieza el lunes a las 17:00, yo tengo 2 cuentas para poder pillar las máximas posibles baratas (el máximo son 500 por cuenta). Os dejo mi link de referido: Exacoin ICO - brings a revolution to cryptocurrency market
Si n quereis entrar con mi link de referido solo teneis que ir a exacoin.co y registraros.
Aprovechad ahora en la primera ronda, en las siguientes va a ser imposible al igual que está ocurriendo con UNIX y Ucoincash.
Mucha suerte a todos


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Dic 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Nueva ICO con muchísimo potencial:
> Exacoin, muy bien valorada en ICOreview.site / lending coin ICO reviews, ratings, intelligence reports , dominio registrado hasta 2022 y está levantando mucha expectación en la comunidad. Es un *estilo de ICO lending ponzi de esas que se llevan ahora*, pariente de Hextracoin, davorcoin, regalcoin, bitconnect. La ICO empieza el lunes a las 17:00, yo tengo 2 cuentas para poder pillar las máximas posibles baratas (el máximo son 500 por cuenta). Os dejo mi link de referido: Exacoin ICO - brings a revolution to cryptocurrency market
> Si n quereis entrar con mi link de referido solo teneis que ir a exacoin.co y registraros.
> Aprovechad ahora en la primera ronda, en las siguientes va a ser imposible al igual que está ocurriendo con UNIX y Ucoincash.
> Mucha suerte a todos



El cuñadismo y el trilerismo han llegado a las ICOs. Al menos lo dices abiertamente.

PD. ¿En qué momento tu cerebro pensó que era buena idea hacer propaganda de una ICO que describes como ponzi ::?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Dic 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Nueva ICO con muchísimo potencial:
> Exacoin, muy bien valorada en ICOreview.site / lending coin ICO reviews, ratings, intelligence reports , dominio registrado hasta 2022 y está levantando mucha expectación en la comunidad. Es un estilo de ICO lending ponzi de esas que se llevan ahora, pariente de Hextracoin, davorcoin, regalcoin, bitconnect. La ICO empieza el lunes a las 17:00, yo tengo 2 cuentas para poder pillar las máximas posibles baratas (el máximo son 500 por cuenta). Os dejo mi link de referido: Exacoin ICO - brings a revolution to cryptocurrency market
> Si n quereis entrar con mi link de referido solo teneis que ir a exacoin.co y registraros.
> Aprovechad ahora en la primera ronda, en las siguientes va a ser imposible al igual que está ocurriendo con UNIX y Ucoincash.
> Mucha suerte a todos



La ponen a caer de un burro en los forum de la pagina de icoreview :abajo:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Datawallet me parece un proyecto super interesante, y el equipo que lo lleva dese luego es muy competente. No hay más que ver el Whitepaper para darse cuenta de que es altamente técnico y bien redactado, no un panfleto propagandístico.
> 
> La mayoría de usuarios no valora sus datos porque no tiene ni idea de lo que valen. Estamos acostumbrados a regalarlos, pero cuando poco a poco se vayan dando cuenta de que pueden obtener ingresos por cosas tan sencillas como por ejemplo:
> - colocar una pequena estación meteorológica en tu terraza que recaba datos de humedad, temperatura, presión, etc., y los pone en la red
> ...



Tim draper no da puntada sin hilo el cabrón.
A largo plazo puede que sea caballo ganador. Lo que me asusta es que para entonces la burbuja ya habrá más que petado


----------



## furia porcina (11 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> La ponen a caer de un burro en los forum de la pagina de icoreview :abajo:



Tiene una pinta de scam que tira para atrás. Su roadmap consiste básicamente en predecir como se va a apreciar su moneda a lo largo del tiempo. Los beneficios prometidos tan solo por mantener el saldo son insostenibles, tiene toda la pinta de timo piramidal.

Por otro lado el whitepaper de los más básicos que he visto prácticamente no da ningún detalle técnico que haga pensar que hay una base sólida. El equipo que lo respalda ni lo he encontrado por la web, en fin que no continúo por no seguir perdiendo tiempo...

Eso sí, la idea no me parece mala (me refiero a la correspondiente a las señales de compra basadas en AI) Creo que ahora mismo moverse por las cryptos es un caos. Necesitas estar dado de alta en 20 exchanges diferentes, pasar por bitcoin o ether para poder pasar de una moneda a otra, plataformas que se caen, transacciones que se enquistan en el tiempo... Al final para un mercado tan volátil, es complicado poder aprovechar las oportunidades. En ocasiones los pelotazos se producen durante pocas horas, para cuando te has enterado y conseguido mover todo a lo mejor ya has llegado tarde.

Por eso creo que algo que anticipe estos movimientos puede ser de gran ayuda. ¿No existen ya herramientas de este tipo para las cripto?

Saludos


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Datawallet me parece un proyecto super interesante, y el equipo que lo lleva dese luego es muy competente. No hay más que ver el Whitepaper para darse cuenta de que es altamente técnico y bien redactado, no un panfleto propagandístico.
> 
> La mayoría de usuarios no valora sus datos porque no tiene ni idea de lo que valen. Estamos acostumbrados a regalarlos, pero cuando poco a poco se vayan dando cuenta de que pueden obtener ingresos por cosas tan sencillas como por ejemplo:
> - colocar una pequena estación meteorológica en tu terraza que recaba datos de humedad, temperatura, presión, etc., y los pone en la red
> ...



Y cuando sale la Ico?,en la web no pone fecha.Me he registrado ya, a ver si me dicen algo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Dic 2017)

Éstas son las Ico a las que tengo puesto el punto de mira:

Envion
Coinvest
Datawallet
Sirin Labs
Singularity Net

Ya puedo ir ahorrando...,muchas Icos ,mucha pasta


----------



## bubbler (12 Dic 2017)

Da igual donde se meta dinero, esto es un crack del sistema fiduciario, mucha ballena, langosta y viejuno va a perder dinero a raudales


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Y cuando sale la Ico?,en la web no pone fecha.Me he registrado ya, a ver si me dicen algo.



Aún no hay fecha, pero hoy han sacado la versión alfa de su app 

Datawallet


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Dic 2017)

Alguien ha entrado en NAGA? Finaliza mañana la venta de tokens, parece un proyecto muy serio, de una empresa que cotiza en la bolsa alemana, los objetivos los tienen muy claros, estoy dudando entre ésta y la de trade.io despues de entrar en la de INS por primera vez en una ICO.........dudas,dudas........ienso:


----------



## McMax (14 Dic 2017)

Venía a cagarme en el puto bitfinex y/o tabtrader. Que por defecto pongas los precios que pongas, te vende a mercado si no lo cambias antes.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Alguien ha entrado en NAGA? Finaliza mañana la venta de tokens, parece un proyecto muy serio, de una empresa que cotiza en la bolsa alemana, los objetivos los tienen muy claros, estoy dudando entre ésta y la de trade.io despues de entrar en la de INS por primera vez en una ICO.........dudas,dudas........ienso:



Yo dudaba, así que he entrado en las 2.Repartiendo lo que me iba gastar.


----------



## lailai (14 Dic 2017)

Hola,
Me estoy iniciando en este mundo y como novata que soy, me gustaría empezar invirtiendo a través de copytrading. Las plataformas que más me interesan son eToro o Zulutrade. Luego también he investigado sobre Zulu4me, que parece que se dedican a "filtrar" todo lo que hay en Zulutrade.
¿Qué me recomendáis? ¿Las conocéis?
He visto que en Zulutrade se puede operar con traders que invierten en criptomonedas.

Gracias!


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Dic 2017)

lailai dijo:


> Hola,
> Me estoy iniciando en este mundo y como novata que soy, me gustaría empezar invirtiendo a través de copytrading. Las plataformas que más me interesan son eToro o Zulutrade. Luego también he investigado sobre Zulu4me, que parece que se dedican a "filtrar" todo lo que hay en Zulutrade.
> ¿Qué me recomendáis? ¿Las conocéis?
> He visto que en Zulutrade se puede operar con traders que invierten en criptomonedas.
> ...



Si te interesa el copy-trading presta atención a CoinMetro, de la mano de los creadores de FXPIG (para mi gusto uno de los mejores brokers del mercado). Van a traer las cuentas PAMM al mundo cripto, en un ambiente 100% regulado.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (14 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe cuando empieza la ICO de SingularityNet?

Ayer entré en la Whitelist de coña porque justo ha cerrado, pero no tengo claro cuando se van a poder comprar los tokens. Y esta tiene pinta de ser de las buenas...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Alguien ha entrado en NAGA? Finaliza mañana la venta de tokens, parece un proyecto muy serio, de una empresa que cotiza en la bolsa alemana, los objetivos los tienen muy claros, estoy dudando entre ésta y la de trade.io despues de entrar en la de INS por primera vez en una ICO.........dudas,dudas........ienso:



Yo he estado mirando y el precio de salida 1 NAGA= 1$ me parece bastante caro para el supply que tienen, ¿estaís seguros que no se desplomará el precio tras la salida?

También he entrado en Sirin Labs con una cantidad pequeña, a ver que tal lo hace en 2018.


----------



## Yoni (14 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Éstas son las Ico a las que tengo puesto el punto de mira:
> 
> Envion
> Coinvest
> ...



Mucho ojito con Sirin... todo indica que están fraguando una gran estafa. Parece que están comprando sus propios tokens, creando un 35% adicional para el equipo de la nada (pues solo el 40% de los tokens van para los contribuyentes). 

Y mira que yo invertí en Stox (también un proyecto de Moshe Hogeg) en su momento pero esto es trilerismo puro y duro.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuando empieza la ICO de SingularityNet?
> 
> Ayer entré en la Whitelist de coña porque justo ha cerrado, pero no tengo claro cuando se van a poder comprar los tokens. Y esta tiene pinta de ser de las buenas...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estamos en las mismas...yo tambien entre en la Whitelist. La he estado promocionando en Especulacion Altcoins...como ya no te pasas tanto por alla!!! visita de vez en cuando.
Manana viernes envian un email, hay que cumplir con el KYC/AML...osea que ve alistando tu ID escaneada, tu pasaporte, tu licencia de conduccion, tus facturas de servicios publicos...porque es probable que lo pidan.

A mi me mola mucho esta ICO, aparentemente esta sobresuscrita hasta los 200Millones (en peticiones)...pero solo piden 36 millones, asi que tal vez vuele la ICO en segundos...ya veremos...por lo pronto somos afortunados...nadie mas puede entrar sino esta en la whitelist, asi que les tocara esperar a que alguien venda....

Yo tengo esperanzas en que este proyecto se vaya a un x5 en un instante...voy a meter 1.5 ETHs..


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo he estado mirando y el precio de salida 1 NAGA= 1$ me parece bastante caro para el supply que tienen, ¿estaís seguros que no se desplomará el precio tras la salida?



Solo he comprado unos 300 NAGA de salida asi que si hay hostia sera pequeña


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Dic 2017)

Yoni dijo:


> Mucho ojito con Sirin... todo indica que están fraguando una gran estafa. Parece que están comprando sus propios tokens, creando un 35% adicional para el equipo de la nada (pues solo el 40% de los tokens van para los contribuyentes).
> 
> Y mira que yo invertí en Stox (también un proyecto de Moshe Hogeg) en su momento pero esto es trilerismo puro y duro.



Yo no he metido mucha cantidad, pero el equipo lo veo competente y con proyección de futuro, que haya personajes como Messi en medio no le doy mucha importancia, pero tampoco creo que gente como él tenga necesidad de jugarse su ''prestigio'' en una estafa multitudinaria. 

En cuanto al mundo de los smartphone ya han demostrado hace tiempo su competencia con terminales hiperseguros como el Solarin.

Ya a la venta el Solarin, el móvil "más seguro" en cuero y titanio por 14.000 dólares


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuando empieza la ICO de SingularityNet?
> 
> Ayer entré en la Whitelist de coña porque justo ha cerrado, pero no tengo claro cuando se van a poder comprar los tokens. Y esta tiene pinta de ser de las buenas...




Pues ami me huele al tipico gancho que no ira a ningun sitio a la larga.
Eso si, habra +5000%


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues ami me huele al tipico gancho que no ira a ningun sitio a la larga.
> Eso si, habra +5000%



Yo no he entrado en esa ICO, pero tengo claro que las IAs son el futuro en muchos campos de la tecnología, si esta iniciativa sabe llevar a cabo lo que propone y abrir un camino hacía ese futuro puede que acabe valiendo muchos millones. SI no lo hacen ellos lo acabarán haciendo otros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Yoni (15 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo no he metido mucha cantidad, pero el equipo lo veo competente y con proyección de futuro, que haya personajes como Messi en medio no le doy mucha importancia, pero tampoco creo que gente como él tenga necesidad de jugarse su ''prestigio'' en una estafa multitudinaria.
> 
> En cuanto al mundo de los smartphone ya han demostrado hace tiempo su competencia con terminales hiperseguros como el Solarin.
> 
> Ya a la venta el Solarin, el móvil "más seguro" en cuero y titanio por 14.000 dólares



Yo no digo que no vayan a desarrollar el teléfono, sólo que la participación de los inversores se está diluyendo de manera fraudulenta. Y no hace falta que me creas a mí, el blockchain no miente: están usando los fondos de Stox para comprar los tokens de Sirin (ambos son proyectos Moshe Hogeg). La mayor parte de los >$100M supuestamente recaudados vienen de los fondos que recaudó Stox en su ICO.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

Yoni dijo:


> Yo no digo que no vayan a desarrollar el teléfono, sólo que la participación de los inversores se está diluyendo de manera fraudulenta. Y no hace falta que me creas a mí, el blockchain no miente: están usando los fondos de Stox para comprar los tokens de Sirin (ambos son proyectos Moshe Hogeg). La mayor parte de los >$100M supuestamente recaudados vienen de los fondos que recaudó Stox en su ICO.



Siendo así, imagino que ellos serán los primeros interesados en que suba el precio no?


----------



## Superoeo (15 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estamos en las mismas...yo tambien entre en la Whitelist. La he estado promocionando en Especulacion Altcoins...como ya no te pasas tanto por alla!!! visita de vez en cuando.
> Manana viernes envian un email, hay que cumplir con el KYC/AML...osea que ve alistando tu ID escaneada, tu pasaporte, tu licencia de conduccion, tus facturas de servicios publicos...porque es probable que lo pidan.
> 
> ...




Sí me paso sí! Pero ultimamente ando más pillado de tiempo y no puedo compartir tanto ni leermelo todo a veces (el ritmo de post ha aumentado considerablemente ultimamente tambien xD).

AL final has entrado?

Ha entrado alguien?

Supuestamente salía la ICO hoy a las 2 pm, pero yo no he encontrado manera alguna de hacerlo. No sé si es que ha fallado o que no a han sacado aún o que no me he enterado de nada (que tampoco lo descarto)


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Dic 2017)

Acabo de entrar en envion. A ver que tal


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Datawallet me parece un proyecto super interesante, y el equipo que lo lleva dese luego es muy competente. No hay más que ver el Whitepaper para darse cuenta de que es altamente técnico y bien redactado, no un panfleto propagandístico.
> 
> La mayoría de usuarios no valora sus datos porque no tiene ni idea de lo que valen. Estamos acostumbrados a regalarlos, pero cuando poco a poco se vayan dando cuenta de que pueden obtener ingresos por cosas tan sencillas como por ejemplo:
> - colocar una pequena estación meteorológica en tu terraza que recaba datos de humedad, temperatura, presión, etc., y los pone en la red
> ...



[DATUM] El Big Data llega a Ethereum - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Me he encontrado en forobits con algo parecido a datawallet. DATUM. Se parece mucho el proyecto no?


----------



## kokoliso1 (15 Dic 2017)

Ahora estoy viendo esta ICO  a ver.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Dic 2017)

Alguien que haya metido en Trade io o en Sirin lab, os han llegado ya los token a vuestras wallets?


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Sí me paso sí! Pero ultimamente ando más pillado de tiempo y no puedo compartir tanto ni leermelo todo a veces (el ritmo de post ha aumentado considerablemente ultimamente tambien xD).
> 
> AL final has entrado?
> 
> ...



Bueno... esta todo aqui 
The SingularityNET Token Generation Event: Dates, Instructions & More

Timeline
KYC: Registration is open from December 15th until December 18th, 2017 at 11pm UTC.
Token Generation Event: The event will take place at approximately 5pm UTC (London time), December 19th, as measured in ETH block numbers. We will livestream the Ethereum address 1 hour before the token generation event for security reasons.
How to Participate: Be on the whitelist (now closed!), complete KYC, wait for approval, and send ETH to the event address (ADDRESS NOT YET RELEASED, it will be livestreamed before the start).
Hard Cap: The cap remains approximately $36 million USD. The conversion to Ethereum will take place on December 19th and account for potential volatility.
Duration of Sale: December 19th to January 30th (6 weeks), or until max cap hit. The first 24 hours have individual caps to guarantee everyone can participate. After the first 24 hours, the token launch becomes first-come-first-served.
Token Release Date: Tokens will be released immediately after sending ETH. Tokens will be frozen until the post-token generation event security audit and review is complete.

Token Details
Price per Token: 1 AGI token will be approximately $0.10 USD, converted to ETH just before the token launch. Precise ETH pricing will be finalized at the token generation event date, and the conversion rate will account for potential volatility.
Number of Tokens: There are approximately 150 million AGI tokens allocated to the public token generation event. All of these are available for purchase by our community. The remaining tokens have been purchased by strategic partners around the world to kickstart SingularityNET.
Presale Portion: There was a gradual presale for strategic partners in AI and early supporters over the last 8 months. Total presale contributions account for approximately 350 million AGI tokens. These contributors bring additional strength to SingularityNET, and the alliances they built for the network will be unveiled early next year.
Maximum Contribution per Individual: For the first 24 hours, there will be individual caps for all whitelist participants. This individual cap will give all KYCed supporters the chance to participate in the token generation event. After the first 24 hours expire, the TGE will continue on a first-come-first-served basis wherein anyone can claim as much as they wish without limitation until the hard cap is reached. This model will guarantee a wide AGI distribution.
Accepted Currencies: Contributions can only be made with ETH. Other cryptos like BTC or fiat currencies like USD will not be supported.


----------



## PREDATOR (16 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuando empieza la ICO de SingularityNet?
> 
> Ayer entré en la Whitelist de coña porque justo ha cerrado, pero no tengo claro cuando se van a poder comprar los tokens. Y esta tiene pinta de ser de las buenas...





haruki murakami dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estamos en las mismas...yo tambien entre en la Whitelist. La he estado promocionando en Especulacion Altcoins...como ya no te pasas tanto por alla!!! visita de vez en cuando.
> Manana viernes envian un email, hay que cumplir con el KYC/AML...osea que ve alistando tu ID escaneada, tu pasaporte, tu licencia de conduccion, tus facturas de servicios publicos...porque es probable que lo pidan.
> 
> ...





Superoeo dijo:


> Sí me paso sí! Pero ultimamente ando más pillado de tiempo y no puedo compartir tanto ni leermelo todo a veces (el ritmo de post ha aumentado considerablemente ultimamente tambien xD).
> 
> AL final has entrado?
> 
> ...



Buenas noches,
yo he conseguido entrar.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (16 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien que haya metido en Trade io o en Sirin lab, os han llegado ya los token a vuestras wallets?



Yo estoy en Sirin Labs y ningún problema,ya me enviaron mis Sirin al momento a mi wallet, estoy en myetherwallet.


----------



## PREDATOR (16 Dic 2017)




----------



## Superoeo (16 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bueno... esta todo aqui
> The SingularityNET Token Generation Event: Dates, Instructions & More
> 
> Timeline
> ...




Vale, se me fue la olla... Pensaba que ayer era la fecha para entrar en la ICO.
Salen los tokens el 19. Ya he mandado la documentación, así que ahora solo queda esperar y estar el 19 como perros rabiosos a lanzar ETHs...


----------



## PREDATOR (16 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Vale, se me fue la olla... Pensaba que ayer era la fecha para entrar en la ICO.
> Salen los tokens el 19. Ya he mandado la documentación, así que ahora solo queda esperar y estar el 19 como perros rabiosos a lanzar ETHs...



En el chat de telegram dicen que van a limitar la cantidad a lo establecido en la wlist.

Salen a 0,1. le ves recorrido?

Slds.


----------



## Superoeo (17 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> En el chat de telegram dicen que van a limitar la cantidad a lo establecido en la wlist.
> 
> Salen a 0,1. le ves recorrido?
> 
> Slds.



Pues teniendo en cuenta lo limitado del suply que van a sacar en la ICO, y el hype que ha generado, creo que cuando salga a exchanges ya habrá hecho unas cuantas revalorizaciones de x...

A saber qué ocurre, pero bueno... yo voy a arriesgarme (si consigo entrar)


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Dic 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> [DATUM] El Big Data llega a Ethereum - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español
> 
> Me he encontrado en forobits con algo parecido a datawallet. DATUM. Se parece mucho el proyecto no?



Pues es interesante, mirándolo así por encima parece que el propósito es más o menos el mismo pero veo las siguientes diferencias:
- el whitepaper está bastante menos detallado
- parece que no implementan (o al menos no mencionan) una capa de validación fe datos ("actionable data"), como la que Datawallet explica muy bien aquí:

The Datawallet Difference
_
Difference #2: The Datawallet API (or what some may label a “data protocol”)

The success of any PDBE will depend on the value the data consumers can derive from the data that is provided. Most companies we see entering the market, operate on the assumption that simply giving data providers the tool to source their data is enough.

This is an extreme oversimplification of the complexity of the data supply ecosystem and misses a very important point: data in its raw format has little to no value. If you were offered to buy a barrel of oil, you probably would not be willing to spend a single dime on it. The reason therefore is that oil in its raw form does not provide any value to you. You don’t attribute value to oil itself — you value the result it can deliver for you, which is going from A to B. In order to achieve this result, oil needs to undergo a lengthy value chain — from exploration, to production, transportation, storage, refining, and finally retail distribution.*

We can observe the exact same phenomenon in the realm of data. Similarly to how crude oil doesn’t have any real value to you in your everyday life, companies don’t attribute value to raw data in their normal course of business — they attribute value to the insight that can be derived from it.

Exploration, which is what most PDBEs focus on, constitutes the upstream activity in the data supply ecosystem. However, this is simply the first of three major steps to arriving at a truly valuable product. And these two are arguably a lot harder to master, since they require domain expertise. At Datawallet, we have spent the last two years developing an ecosystem that does not simply focus on the first step of data exploration, but on the entire value chain of data productization. We don’t simply deliver crude oil. We deliver the data equivalent of petroleum, namely actionable data.

But what exactly does actionable data mean and how precisely do we derive it?

The biggest hurdles to gaining insights from data — big or small — is data preparation. This task is given many odious monikers — Data munging, data structuring, pre-processing, data janitor work — and is*the most time consuming and least enjoyable task data engineers, data scientists, and ML/AI experts engage in. This challenge posed by messy data is exacerbated in decentralized data sharing ecosystems. PBDE’s that allow for the transfer of unverified data of unknown structure pose a serious hurdle to the scientist and developers looking to use the data.
*
We can break down three features of actionable data:

1) The data is verified (if it say’s it is a tiger, it is a tiger)

2) The access (place/route/method) to each particular datum is defined (I know where to go to get a tiger, and where to go to get a bear)

3) The access is persistent (If I got a tiger from there last week, I can expect to get tiger there next week, and not get surprised by a random aardvark) with pre-declared null values (If there isn’t a tiger in this zoo, I’ll get a clear indication, not another animal).
*
Our ecosystem is based upon*actionable data that adhere to these principals. In adhering to the first principal, verified data, we distinguish ourselves not only from other PBDEs, but also the current data brokerage industry. Contemporary data brokerage services obscure the sources of their data such that the only way to trust the data is to trust the broker. Similarly other PBDEs require data consumers to trust the data producers. In comparison, Datawallet collates multiple independently verified data sources which ensures the identity of the data source, and the veracity of the data (with the probability of faked data decreasing exponentially in the number of sources collated). We will make our existing and future data pipelines open sourced such that the path from trusted external data source (e.g. Facebook) to collated Datawallet is transparent and the data cannot be tampered with.

We address the remaining features of actionable data with our RESTful Data API. This is how we tame the unruly menagerie of data. Our API provides scientist, engineers, and developers in our ecosystem coherent, reliable, and persistent endpoints to build the next generation of data-driven applications. Through our experience as data scientists and product developers, we have divined a high-level taxonomy that allows data consumers to search and access information intuitively — starting from high-level categories and smoothly branching into more granular endpoints. Overlapping information from different sources are automatically collated, while still providing service-specific access for interested consumers (for example, /demographics/age is based upon a weighted average of all age information available, but a provider’s age from a specific source is also available /demographics/age/fb). Access through the API provides continuous availability (which is difficult in many PBDE architectures) and persistent endpoints. Developers will not need to keep track of what a particular data source calls a particular datum at a particular time and worry about the inevitable breaking source API update.

Taken together, these features of our API will allow confident development in our ecosystem. Combined with the material support from the developer pool, and community support in the form of data and token, the Datawallet Data API will enable data-product creators access to their production-environment data throughout the development process. The success of a PDBE will be determined by its adoption by those creating value from the data made available, and there will be no ecosystem where it is easier to go from idea to innovation than the Datawallet application exchange built upon our Data API.

_

Otro proyecto interesante parecido (aunque en el ámbito B2B, por lo que no es competencia directa) es Repux:

Blockchain-powered Data Marketplace - Token sale coming soon



Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en envion. A ver que tal



Me gustaba, pero esos rendimientos que prometían los veo difíciles de conseguir, más que nada porque dependen de una serie de cosas (cotización de criptos, precio de la electricidad) sobre las que me parece que tienen poco control, así que de momento me quedo en la barrera.


----------



## juli (18 Dic 2017)

Hola.
Alguien recuerda el precio en ICO de Somn. Gracias.


----------



## Periplo (18 Dic 2017)

Bankera va to the moon...


----------



## enunrom (18 Dic 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola.
> Alguien recuerda el precio en ICO de Somn. Gracias.



En la ICO daban 606 tokens por eth.
También hubo una pre-ico, por cada token de pre-ico te daban dos tokens somn. 
Saludos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Bankera va to the moon...



Todavía no se puede tradear, ¿no? ¿Por qué crees eso? Te lo pregunta uno que tiene como 45.000 BNKs

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 16:34 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Chicos lo puse en el hilo alt pero va mejor en este. alguien lleva bankera?
> 
> Como veis meterle unos 1000 euripidos? se hará un x5 en post ico?
> 
> ...



Yo le metí 2 ETH pero hasta 2019 no será lo de la licencia, así que no sabría decir. Al menos dan algo de dividendos.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues parece que la ICO de SingularityNet se pospone al día 21 porque al parecer han tenido problemas con los kyc. Muchos fakes y no se qué más (Dicho en su Telegram).


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien ha hablado por aquí de CrowdWiz?

CrowdWiz Light Paper

Al parecer es un servicio de préstamo de criptos descentralizado, donde cada usuario aporta su voto sobre que préstamos conceder y cuales no, todo ello basado en Ethereum ERC- 20. 

Según he leído Hay 40 millones de Token y los que no se vendan se queman,el equipo fundador parece potente y el Fundador-Ceo es un judío. 

Os dejo el enlace para que le echéis un vistazo, me gustaría la opinión de alguien mas.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha hablado por aquí de CrowdWiz?
> 
> CrowdWiz Light Paper
> 
> ...



En un primer vistazo en el propósito la veo muy parecida a ETHLend, la cual ya se puede tradear, ¿sabes si su grupo de telegram es grande, tienen un producto medio rodando o si han establecido alianzas con otras empresas? Yo es lo que suelo mirar y lo que me convenció de ETHlend.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (19 Dic 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> En un primer vistazo en el propósito la veo muy parecida a ETHLend, la cual ya se puede tradear, ¿sabes si su grupo de telegram es grande, tienen un producto medio rodando o si han establecido alianzas con otras empresas? Yo es lo que suelo mirar y lo que me convenció de ETHlend.



El telegram son unos 2000 miembros, lo acabo de mirar, del resto no tengo ni idea, la acabo de descubrir y seguiré investigando un poco. Parece que la mayor parte la quieren implementar en el primer trimestre de 2018, está todo en el whitepaper y el roadmap.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


>



Eres un autentico afortunado!! a mi no me ha llegado aun!!! estoy preocupado...yo mande la info el sabado/domingo, no lo recuerdo bien.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:58 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Vale, se me fue la olla... Pensaba que ayer era la fecha para entrar en la ICO.
> Salen los tokens el 19. Ya he mandado la documentación, así que ahora solo queda esperar y estar el 19 como perros rabiosos a lanzar ETHs...



Ya lograste entrar? te enviaron email asi como a PREDATOR?


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Eres un autentico afortunado!! a mi no me ha llegado aun!!! estoy preocupado...yo mande la info el sabado/domingo, no lo recuerdo bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Me llegó un mail diciéndome que tenían sospechas de que mi ID era un fraude, y me pedían un selfie con el DNI, y algunas cosas más. Se las mandé y no he vuelto a saber de ellos...ienso:


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de GoNetwork? He leido que es algo para dotar de mayor infraestructura a la red eth o algo asi, dicen que tiene un hype de la hostia, tienen un grupo de telegram con casi 17.000 personas.


----------



## Superoeo (20 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de GoNetwork? He leido que es algo para dotar de mayor infraestructura a la red eth o algo asi, dicen que tiene un hype de la hostia, tienen un grupo de telegram con casi 17.000 personas.



Pues no había oido hablar de ella pero ahora que la has comentado le he echado un ojo y tiene una pintaza tremenda.

Fueron los que ganaron el hackaton de ETH, y el proyecto leido por encima no pinta nada mal.

Me he registrado para el airdrop y en la Whitelist para entrar en la ICO porque seguramente meta algo. Gracias por avisar!

Por cierto, para registrarse en las ICOs que piden el KYC ese, cómo funciona? hay que registrarse en la web de KYC? O se refiere tan solo a rellenar los datos y dar las copias del DNI y demas?


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Dic 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Me llegó un mail diciéndome que tenían sospechas de que mi ID era un fraude, y me pedían un selfie con el DNI, y algunas cosas más. Se las mandé y no he vuelto a saber de ellos...ienso:



A mi ni eso!! los odio!!!!! me estan haciendo desesperar... ojala aplique para mi el dicho, el que rie de ultimo rie mejor
....vamos a ver

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 15:59 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de GoNetwork? He leido que es algo para dotar de mayor infraestructura a la red eth o algo asi, dicen que tiene un hype de la hostia, tienen un grupo de telegram con casi 17.000 personas.



Davitin, pues acabo de entrar en la whitelist...me mola mucho.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (20 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de GoNetwork? He leido que es algo para dotar de mayor infraestructura a la red eth o algo asi, dicen que tiene un hype de la hostia, tienen un grupo de telegram con casi 17.000 personas.



Yo también me he unido a la Whitelist, parece un proyecto interesante, luego ya veré si meto la pasta ( Lo de Singularity me la perdí por no estar en la Whitelist) .


----------



## hapasil (21 Dic 2017)

Me echáis una mano como novato en las ICO que soy?

Estoy apuntado en una whitelist que me parece interesante (go Network) y me gustaría plantearos unas dudas:
1) como se hace el pago, en euros o en criptomonedas?
2) una vez comprados, donde me los entregan?
3) cuando se cuando empiezan a cotizar y en qué exchange?

Gracias

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Dic 2017)

hapasil dijo:


> Me echáis una mano como novato en las ICO que soy?
> 
> Estoy apuntado en una whitelist que me parece interesante (go Network) y me gustaría plantearos unas dudas:
> 1) como se hace el pago, en euros o en criptomonedas?
> ...



1: Normalmente en Criptomonedas (Eth,Btc etc..las más importantes) aunque hay Icos que aceptan tarjeta.
2: Te los entregan normalmente en la wallet que tu les pongas o si tiene plataforma propia te aparecen ahí y puedes moverlos a donde quieras.
3: Eso lo pondrá en su página, twitter o telegram. Leete el whitepaper.


----------



## hapasil (21 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> 1: Normalmente en Criptomonedas (Eth,Btc etc..las más importantes) aunque hay Icos que aceptan tarjeta.
> 2: Te los entregan normalmente en la wallet que tu les pongas o si tiene plataforma propia te aparecen ahí y puedes moverlos a donde quieras.
> 3: Eso lo pondrá en su página, twitter o telegram. Leete el whitepaper.



Gracias mil. 

Me tendré que crear una Wallet 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Dic 2017)

hapasil dijo:


> Gracias mil.
> 
> Me tendré que crear una Wallet
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Fíjate si la moneda tiene Wallet propia o si es token de Ethereum, entonces te vale el wallet de Ethereum. Infórmate bien para no perder tus criptos.


----------



## hapasil (21 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Fíjate si la moneda tiene Wallet propia o si es token de Ethereum, entonces te vale el wallet de Ethereum. Infórmate bien para no perder tus criptos.



Gracias. Tengo que mirarlo bien. En todo caso creo que era token, con lo cual me valdría la propia Wallet de ethereum. Gracias de nuevo

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

Alguien ha comprado ya en Singularity?


A mi no me han dado aprobacaion para el KYC, ingreso en React App y me dice que mi wallet no esta en la whitelist...desgraciados.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Dic 2017)

Yo ya tengo singularitynet. Muy,muy rápido.A ver si hay suerte.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 22:06 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado ya en Singularity?
> 
> 
> A mi no me han dado aprobacaion para el KYC, ingreso en React App y me dice que mi wallet no esta en la whitelist...desgraciados.



Yo he entrado en la web, he pinchado en contribuir, me he loggeado y he mandado mis Ethereum al smart contract que ponen. Luego he creado el token en Myetherwallet y a los minutos ya estaban ahí


----------



## haruki murakami (21 Dic 2017)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo ya tengo singularitynet. Muy,muy rápido.A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias...si..a mi no han aceptado...ayer les envie email..y hoy ya he mandado dos...complete el KYC el Domingo y esta es la hora en que no me han aprobado...esperare 2 horas mas..sino..bye bye...asi me llegue mas tarde..la verdad los amaba..pero esto es algo que no tolero, se que les va a ir muy bien.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 22:19 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo ya tengo singularitynet. Muy,muy rápido.A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Una cosa...le pusiste el A095F al final del address? o ya estaba ahi?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Gracias...si..a mi no han aceptado...ayer les envie email..y hoy ya he mandado dos...complete el KYC el Domingo y esta es la hora en que no me han aprobado...esperare 2 horas mas..sino..bye bye...asi me llegue mas tarde..la verdad los amaba..pero esto es algo que no tolero, se que les va a ir muy bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 22:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Estaba ya ahí


----------



## lurker (22 Dic 2017)

Yo he metido hoy 0.25eth en singularitynet. No he metido mucho porque me tira para atrás el lío que han tenido con los KYC... 

un saludo


----------



## Superoeo (22 Dic 2017)

Yo acabo de meter 3,75 ETH en SIngularityNet, unos 27500 AGI.

Esperemos que se marque un x100 xD

Hay que decir que ha habido mucha suerte de que hayan bloqueado el precio de ETH cuando estaba a 735$, pues con este bajón si hubiese salido la ICO ahora hubiesemos conseguido muchos menos tokens....


----------



## ateko (22 Dic 2017)

Hola a todos,

Otro que se anima a escribir aunque ya llevo un tiempo leyendoos 

Comentar que yo también tuve muchos problemas y al final la solución fué escribir por mensaje privado a los admins por Telegram, de hecho me confirmaron el KYC por telegram (media hora antes de empezar el livestream) y ni me ha llegado correo, pero he podido hacer el ingreso sin problemas.

En principio aún siguen validando para poder comprar en las primeras 24h por si alguno aún quiere entrar.

Saludos


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

Entro en globitex en private presale con 20% descuento, para mas 17eth


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2017)

bubbler dijo:


> Entro en globitex en private presale con 20% descuento, para mas 17eth



Veo que es un exchange que acepta € y poco más, para que sirve el token.


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Veo que es un exchange que acepta € y poco más, para que sirve el token.



No sé, yo la he comprado porque el dibujo me parece bonito


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2017)

Lo que veo es que inviertas en lo que inviertas sacas rentabilidad ayer todas rojas y hoy todas verdes. Esto está completamente manipulado por alguien o algo. No responde ni por asomo a la conducta humana. Lo normal es que unas monedas se fueran para arriba (por su utilidad) y otras ya desaparecieran y funciona TODA criptolandia como un semáforo.


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

Claro, es simplemente que se rompe el FIAT.


----------



## bubbler (23 Dic 2017)

Compro tambien STQ

Esto es el oeste, el 90% de estas ICO tendra beneficio, y las q no no te quitaran el sueño


----------



## workforfood (24 Dic 2017)

Le estoy metiendo algo a esta.

Crypterium es un criptobanco sin contacto para todo público
Pagos con criptodivisa o tokens en 42 millones
de tiendas de todo el mundo

Sin necesidad de hacer cambios de divisas. Pagos instantáneos
internacionales en dinero fiduciario o criptodivisas
Posibilidad de emitir una tarjeta virtual
American Express, VISA, MasterCard, Union Pay
Integración con billeteras o servicios de pago de terceros
(PayPal, Gyft, WeChat, Alipay, PayTM)
Programas de fidelidad y reembolsos por cada transacción,
mayores reembolsos para propietarios de tokens
Préstamos instantáneos y línea de crédito multidivisa
Énfasis en pagos sin contacto – mecánicas – ApplePay, SamsungPay, AndroidPay, QR code y muchas otras
Equipo de asistencia multilingüe 24 horas

Crypterium â€” Cryptobank for Cryptopeople


----------



## bubbler (25 Dic 2017)

Bitfincoin


Jajajjajajajana


----------



## mseller (26 Dic 2017)

Que pasará con esta alt?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

He visto una ICO km puede interesar, crypterium, un banco crypto o los inicios de lok puede llegar a ser. Asumiendo los grandes vaivenes de este mundillo, y k muchas alt o shit o como las kerais llamar, es probable k se vayan al agujero....

Como veis esta ICO? La moneda es CRPT, a mediados de enero acaba la ico

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 20:48 ----------

Workforfood, le voy a meter yo tambien a ver k pasa...


----------



## workforfood (26 Dic 2017)

Lo que ha leido es que los devs ya tienen gran experiencia en terminales de pago moviles, vamos como se dice que se paga en china convirtiendo automaticamente la criptomoneda en fiduciario sin esperas de ningun tipo. La cripto funciona como gas en ethereum, pero se usa para cualquier cripto. No se va a crear ningun token despues de la ico. Lo he leido y me ha gustado, le veo mucho potencial.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 21:25 ----------

Tienes bitcoins, miotas, litecoins, ethereum etc y quieres consumir un cafe y te hace la conversion a fiduciario al momento pagando una pequeña comision el vendedor y gastando una pequeña parte del token en la transaccion. Vamos si esto funciona el token subira mucho.


----------



## jelacorper (26 Dic 2017)

Me podríais informar si aún es posible entrar en la ICO de SIngularityNet.
Si es así, cómo se participa?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (26 Dic 2017)

Yo lo veo igual lo d crypterium

El tema es k si funciona asi, de verdad, estas pagando de facto con crypto. Eso es un pelotazo. Peeerooo no creo k montoro, otras haciendas nacionales, visa, mastercard, lo permitan...


----------



## Superoeo (27 Dic 2017)

jelacorper dijo:


> Me podríais informar si aún es posible entrar en la ICO de SIngularityNet.
> Si es así, cómo se participa?



No, la ICO ya ha sido. (con muchisimo hype he de decir). Ahora hay que esperar a que pasen una auditoría y salga a exchanges a partir de Enero según comentaron (que si todo va según lo previstó ya entrará con una revalorización bastante maja)


----------



## R2volador (27 Dic 2017)

Hola !!!

Quiero empezar en el tema ICO.
Llevo poco tiempo por aquí ... pero en mis "apuestas de chapas" me ha salido bien y le he sacado una buena rentabilidad.

Os he leído a todos y he apuntado un par, creo las más interesantes.
Crypterium
Gonetwork

Si hay otras interesantes os lo agradeceré y las estudiaré.

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Kondarra (28 Dic 2017)

¿Habéis hablado de Nucleus Vision? ¿Os parece interesante? 
Me parece que tiene buen equipo detrás y está despertando mucho interés. ¿Pasará como el bluff de Bancor, que parecía que iba a llegar a Marte y nanai?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Habéis hablado de Nucleus Vision? ¿Os parece interesante?
> Me parece que tiene buen equipo detrás y está despertando mucho interés. ¿Pasará como el bluff de Bancor, que parecía que iba a llegar a Marte y nanai?



yo lo he mirado un poco y no me convence como para meter dinero
no se, una blockchain para saber quien ha entrado en una tienda, o en una casa, o ... es algo así?

no lo veo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Me he comprado unas chapas de Crypterium 
Crypterium â€” Cryptobank for Cryptopeople

veremos si suena la flauta... ya os contaré
ni tocar hasta 2020


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 Dic 2017)

Hoy un amigo me mencionó Bitdegree y me explicó el concepto: la empresa te paga en criptos por hacer cursos online tipo Coursera (de hecho uno de los jefazos de Coursera está entre los promotores), y al mismo tiempo tiene convenios con otras grandes empresas que le definen qué tipo de perfiles buscan para sus plantillas, por lo que el círculo se cierra perfectamente.

Cuando llegué a casa fui corriendo a meter unas chapas y lo logré por muy poquito... minutos después se terminó todo el cap.



Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Dic 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hoy un amigo me mencionó Bitdegree y me explicó el concepto: la empresa te paga en criptos por hacer cursos online tipo Coursera (de hecho uno de los jefazos de Coursera está entre los promotores), y al mismo tiempo tiene convenios con otras grandes empresas que le definen qué tipo de perfiles buscan para sus plantillas, por lo que el círculo se cierra perfectamente.
> 
> Cuando llegué a casa fui corriendo a meter unas chapas y lo logré por muy poquito... minutos después se terminó todo el cap.
> 
> ...



Vaya pelotazo, la verdad es que la idea me atrae, ¿se sabe cuando sale al mercado?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Vaya pelotazo, la verdad es que la idea me atrae, ¿se sabe cuando sale al mercado?



No lo sé, espero que pronto, de momento los figuras han dicho que se toman 15 días de vacaciones después del rally. El token supuestamente será transferible a partir del 12 así que imagino que lo recogerá Etherdelta en primer lugar.

We



Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (31 Dic 2017)

Acabo de entrar en una ICO llamada Hoqu. Enfocada al mundo del marketing, me ha sorprendido porque han conseguido muy alta puntuación en muchos valoradores de ICOs. IcoRating, IcoNow y IcoRanker la ponen muy bien, y otras webs valoradoras que ni conocía también.

Os paso el link de referidos por si alguien se anima , aún están dando un bonus del 15%, creo me merece bastante la pena.

HOQU - The world's first Decentralized Affiliate Platform


----------



## enunrom (31 Dic 2017)

Si quereis podéis echar un vistazo a las siguientes ICOS (hablan bastante bien de ellas). 

Apex:
APEX | Next Generation of B2C Engagement - Token Sale
tienen grupo en telegram de 6000 personas.

Bluzelle:
A Decentralized Database Service for dApps - Bluzelle
Tienen un canal de telegram de cerca de 14000 personas.
De momento tienen cerrada la whitelist.

GoNetwork:
GoNetwork - A highly scalable, low cost mobile first network infrastructure for Ethereum.!
En estos momentos tienen abierta la whitelist.
Tienen un canal de telegram de casi 24000 personas.

Feliz año a todos!!


----------



## Astur147 (1 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de Bee? El Airbnb de blockchain

The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2018)

Astur147 dijo:


> Que opinais de Bee? El Airbnb de blockchain
> 
> The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network



Me parece buena idea.


----------



## ElFarySeo (1 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Me parece buena idea.



No veo a la gran masa pagando alquileres con tokens...


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2018)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> No veo a la gran masa pagando alquileres con tokens...




Ahora puede que no, pero vete a saber dentro de poco, tampoco existía Airbnb hace unos años. Si lo adopta cualquier plataforma de pisos vacacionales subirá muy alto.


----------



## pep_palotes (1 Ene 2018)

Astur147 dijo:


> Que opinais de Bee? El Airbnb de blockchain
> 
> The Bee Token | Decentralized Home Sharing Network



Bee no la conocía, pero tienen competencia con Rentberry.

Decentralized Home Rental Platform


----------



## fary (1 Ene 2018)

estoy entre bankera y crypterium para meter algo en icos de criptobancos, ¿cual os parece mejor? reparto y le meto a las 2?


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y por qué esas empresas no podrían utilizar el dinero obtenido para nutrirse después pidiendo otros tokens como bitcoin o eth?...y al que tiene sus tokens pasar de el.
> 
> Yo es lo que veo más lógico. Los tokens en estos casos son un medio de financiación pero no dan garantías legales de que tengan que dar algún tipo de beneficio al poseedor de los tokens.



La mayoría de ICOS son tokens derivados de ETH que hacen una función concreta bajo un smart contract, sea vender datos, vender pisos o alquileres, financiar robótica, ser bancos y tarjetas de débito y hasta hacer cursos de Coursera. Me dirás que eso lo puede hacer cualquier moneda con capacidad de hacer cualquier smart contract con máquina de turing, parece que el camino es que ETH se ha disgregado en centenares de tokens y que prevalece la especificidad frente a lo general.


----------



## fary (1 Ene 2018)

le he metido unos euros a crypterium a fondo perdidisimo, estan a punto de llegar al goal de 34,5 milloncejos 
si quereis meteros aqui dejo mi referido y me invitan a un cafe:
Crypterium


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> estoy entre bankera y crypterium para meter algo en icos de criptobancos, ¿cual os parece mejor? reparto y le meto a las 2?



Yo le he metido a crypterium

Pero vete a saber...


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2018)

Aquí está la comparación entre cryptobanks. Crypterium es la más completa.

Crypterium vs. everyone else


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí está la comparación entre cryptobanks. Crypterium es la más completa.
> 
> Crypterium vs. everyone else



No aparece Bankera en esa comparación. Es en la que estoy yo, aunque quizás le meta algo a esta también antes de que acabe la ICO.


----------



## janchy (2 Ene 2018)

170 crpt pillados here


----------



## pep_palotes (2 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí está la comparación entre cryptobanks. Crypterium es la más completa.
> 
> Crypterium vs. everyone else



Se sabe algo de cuando será listada en algún exchange? han dicho en cuales?

Por lo que he leido en la web pone febrero/marzo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Ene 2018)

medio foro empufado en la ICO de Crypterium, yo incluido

no se si seremos todos los putos amos en Junio 2018 o saldremos en las noticias de Antena 3 como el gran timo de la estampita

al menos, yo lo que he metido puedo perderlo todo sin echar una lágrima, y conmigo no contéis para la plataforma de afectados... que prefiero perderlo todo que lloriquear

jojo

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 11:47 ----------

eso si, como ganemos mucha pasta, hacemos un hilo

y nos lamemos las pollas
TODO EL RATO

JOJOJO

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 11:48 ----------

Bueno, a mi, me ponéis una manta, que tengo mucho frío

JOJOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2018)

El token CRPT tiene mucho potencial ya que se usa como gas vamos que no está de adorno, y aquí no se usa el pago por móvil pero en Asia parece que todo el mundo paga por móvil, vamos algo que tradea al momento decenas de cripomonedas en varios exchanges y te las convierte a fiat al momento con el mejor cambio creo que tiene un potencial enorme.

Además que piensan usar la plataforma como banco.

Por cierto ya he pasado mis tokens a myetherwallet me ha tardado casi un día.
Después de la ICO no se creará ningún token más.


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Ene 2018)

No se si algun experto ha comentado TravelFlex, TravelFlex - Su prÃ³xima ICO

Algun comentario, parece que tiene Contactos o Socios importantes en el Sector de Viajes.


----------



## kynes (3 Ene 2018)

Me uno a la fiesta de Cripterium... una pena haber perdido la oportunidad de 15% de token bonus pero más vale tarde que nunca, dicen. Apuesta a fondo perdido, posiblemente palme y tal, no espero hacerme rico con esto pero ya dejé pasar la oportunidad en 2013 de meter 500 USD en BTC ... y mejor ni calcular lo que valen hoy.

Uso el link de afiliado de arriba y dejo el mio por si alguien quiere entrar llevandose un 1% de bonus:

Crypterium


----------



## Barruel (3 Ene 2018)

Yo me metí en Crypterium hace unos días.

Tengo los CRPT en la web de la ICO.

Debo pasarlos a algún wallet o allí están bien?


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2018)

Barruel dijo:


> Yo me metí en Crypterium hace unos días.
> 
> Tengo los CRPT en la web de la ICO.
> 
> Debo pasarlos a algún wallet o allí están bien?




Hay que sacarlos, no sé si hay un plazo máximo de 10 días después de que se acabe la ICO, pero ahí no se quedan. Los he pasado a MyEtherWallet.com como dicen en la propia web soporta CRPT. Me tardó un día entero en llegar, no sé si es porque lo hice cuando mandaron el email de que se podían sacar y estaría saturado.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Ene 2018)

Yo me voy a unir a la ICO de WePower del 1 de febrero (WePower – WePower is a blockchain-based green energy trading platform). Es parecida a SunContract o Power Ledger pero aportan la plataforma para la compraventa de energía.


----------



## Kondarra (3 Ene 2018)

¿Porqué tantos metidos en Crypterium? ¿Se me escapa algo?

Por otro lado, ¿y Dadi? ¿Loomia? ¿Credits?


----------



## Periplo (3 Ene 2018)

Yo tengo un pleno en Areszcoin...:Baile:
Acaba de salir y esta dando muy buen resultado..:baba:
Puede ser mi gran pelotazo..ienso:

Todos los dias me pagan 50$... del lending..:fiufiu:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien tiene idea de cuándo puede ser la ICO de GoNetwork (GoNetwork - A highly scalable, low cost mobile first network infrastructure for Ethereum.! )? Los muy cabritos no sueltan prenda, supongo que para crear hype ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene idea de cuándo puede ser la ICO de GoNetwork (GoNetwork - A highly scalable, low cost mobile first network infrastructure for Ethereum.! )? Los muy cabritos no sueltan prenda, supongo que para crear hype ::



Pues sí, yo también estoy pendiente. De momento me he apuntado al whitelist.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (4 Ene 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues sí, yo también estoy pendiente. De momento me he apuntado al whitelist.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



A mi también me ha llamado la atención, pero soy novato en esto de las ICOS y perdonad lo que seguramente sea una pregunta muy tonta, pero para que necesitan en el formulario del White paper tu dirección de ETH o de BTC? 

Que pasa si lo dejas en blanco?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Ene 2018)

Forcopula dijo:


> A mi también me ha llamado la atención, pero soy novato en esto de las ICOS y perdonad lo que seguramente sea una pregunta muy tonta, pero para que necesitan en el formulario del White paper tu dirección de ETH o de BTC?
> 
> Que pasa si lo dejas en blanco?



Pues normalmente las whitelist sirven para hacer un filtro de direcciones de las que admitirán pagos en el primer periodo de la venta, asegurando así que todos los que se han apuntado puedan entrar.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## agualparo (5 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Me quedo por aquí!!
> 
> Una pregunta de un novato en ICOS:
> 
> ...




No he entendido tu pregunta. Como entrar en ICO's? creo que estas confundiendo el termino.


----------



## Chihiro (5 Ene 2018)

Buenas, yo estoy interesado tambien sobre todo en el tema de la ICO de Crypterium, creo que es mejor que invertir en lotería. He estado viendo información, pero alguien puede decirme los pasos a seguir?.

Supongo que lo primero es comprar ETH que es la cryptomoneda con la que se compran los token no?, despues te registras en la web de Crypterium y los compras?
Donde me pierdo es en los pasos siguientes como por ejemplo donde guardo despues los tokens?

Muchisimas gracias por adelantado


----------



## workforfood (5 Ene 2018)

Cuando te registras te lo explican todo primero tienes que hacer un deposito puede ser fiat o crypto si tienes ETH te de dan una direccion ETH para que los mandes ahi.
Cuando llegue el deposito puede tardar muchas horas, compras el token CRPT.
Luego cuando ya has comprado todas las que querias comprar las sacas a un monedero compatible con CRPT que es un token derivado de ETH recomiendan myetherwallet y las mandas tarda bastante pueden ser hasta varios dias.


----------



## Silkyen (6 Ene 2018)

Para mi la ICO del mes, va a ser la de DADI. Hay un "hype" tremendo y yo desde luego, no me la voy a perder.

Decentralized web services. / DADI


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ene 2018)

Silkyen dijo:


> Para mi la ICO del mes, va a ser la de DADI. Hay un "hype" tremendo y yo desde luego, no me la voy a perder.
> 
> Decentralized web services. / DADI



Veremos a ver que sale, tienes un referido más


----------



## Luizmi (6 Ene 2018)

crypterium, joer, me que quedado fuera por unas horas, ya lo tenía todo listo y cuando llego a rellenar el pago me dice que ya se acabó...

como va la cosa, cuando salga la moneda al mercado, saldra a un precio más caro que en el ico?


----------



## Silkyen (6 Ene 2018)

Forcopula dijo:


> Veremos a ver que sale, tienes un referido más



Gracias, Forcopula. Sólo tengo uno, así que debes ser tu. Bromas aparte, esta ICO va a petarla. Time will time. Ya me contarás o mejor me lo recuerdas. No recomendaría algo en lo que no creo o voy a meterle unas cuantas chapas.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> crypterium, joer, me que quedado fuera por unas horas, ya lo tenía todo listo y cuando llego a rellenar el pago me dice que ya se acabó...
> 
> como va la cosa, cuando salga la moneda al mercado, saldra a un precio más caro que en el ico?




Si funciona subirá como la espuma, ten en cuenta que es como tener un miniexchange en el móvil de convertidor de criptodivisas para hacer pagos instántaneo aquí no se compra con móvil pero se dice que en China o Corea no usan otra cosa.


----------



## besto (6 Ene 2018)

Yo compre algo de crypterium y quería haber pillado mas pero llegaron ayer al hard cap.
Tiene ya 57000 seguidores en telegram, es muchísimo. También es verdad que han hecho muchísima publicidad con google adds, a mi me sale el banner a todas horas.
Ahora se podra comprar cuando la listen en exchanges en unas semanas y podrá subir o bajar en función de la demanda. Yo viendo el hype que han creado, el equipo que parece competente y con experiencia y la comunidad ya tan grande, creo que tirará para arriba y si es cierto que tienen una app desarrollada y que funcionara desde el principio, creo que podría subir bastante. Veremos...

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 10:08 ----------

Otra ico que ha tenido mucho exito es INS ecosystem. Sale a cotizar los tokens la semana que viene el día 8. Creo que también pueden ir bien porque proponen algo un poco novedoso (trazabilidad en comercio entre productores y vendedores).


----------



## Ultramontano (6 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> crypterium, joer, me que quedado fuera por unas horas, ya lo tenía todo listo y cuando llego a rellenar el pago me dice que ya se acabó...
> 
> como va la cosa, cuando salga la moneda al mercado, saldra a un precio más caro que en el ico?



Entonces, ¿hasta que la listen en exchanges ya nada?


----------



## cryp addict (6 Ene 2018)

Buenos días,

Aunque llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro no estaba registrado, una duda sobre Crypterium. ¿es obligatorio sacar los crpt a una eth wallet?

Gracias


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Ene 2018)

Silkyen dijo:


> Para mi la ICO del mes, va a ser la de DADI. Hay un "hype" tremendo y yo desde luego, no me la voy a perder.
> 
> Decentralized web services. / DADI



Gran descubrimiento, ya tienes otro referido más. Seguramente también entre en Gladius que se parece mucho, pero esta Dadi casi tiene mejor pinta.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Aunque llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro no estaba registrado, una duda sobre Crypterium. ¿es obligatorio sacar los crpt a una eth wallet?
> 
> Gracias



Sí lo dicen en la misma web recomiendan myetherwallet ya que soporta CRPT, tarda bastante a mí me tardó un día pero puede tardar más.


----------



## Luizmi (6 Ene 2018)

Emancipador dijo:


> Entonces, ¿hasta que la listen en exchanges ya nada?



Sí, a esperar y comprar barato si se puede...


----------



## Coinbase (6 Ene 2018)

¿Qué opinión tenéis de LEND? ¿merece la pena?


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (7 Ene 2018)

Por si alguno le interesa, está la ICO de Travelflex, la idea está muy bien y el potencial es brutal, enfocada al sector de los viajes, hoteles, etc... tendrán tarjeta propia para pagos que se aceptaran en bastantes sitios importantes: Booking, Emirates, Agoda, Airbnb, kayak, etc... Se basa en DAG

Dan un 15% extra ahora más un 1.5% extra por el referido.
TravelFlex - Your Next ICO

le quedan unos 8 días.

[youtube]TxyeuSjDZqM[/youtube]


----------



## Periplo (7 Ene 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión tenéis de LEND? ¿merece la pena?



Yo tengo entendido q va a subir bien...
Y he comprado algunas chapis ayer.
Me tuve q registrar en kucoin.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 00:42 ----------




Umami dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido q va a subir bien...
> Y he comprado algunas chapis ayer.
> Me tuve q registrar en kucoin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



No fue Kucoin fue en Binance....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chiustbarg (7 Ene 2018)

¡Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en el foro y he llegado aquí por casualidad. Estaba buscando información sobre ICO's en las que invertir, cómo funcionan, espero respuestas...


----------



## fary (7 Ene 2018)

chiustbarg dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en el foro y he llegado aquí por casualidad. Estaba buscando información sobre ICO's en las que invertir, cómo funcionan, espero respuestas...



Lo estan petando Crypterium ( ya acabo la ico ) Dadi, gems, y travelflex
Yo entre en crypterium y ahora en travelflex que esta abierta y pinta bstante bien
si quieres entrar puedes usar el referido del compañero o el mio:
TravelFlex - Your Next ICO

informate bien antes por supuesto, todo en las criptos tiene su riesgo, pero si te sale bien la ico al salir los tokens al exchange puede ser bastante rentable la operacion


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

fary dijo:


> Lo estan petando Crypterium ( ya acabo la ico ) Dadi, gems, y travelflex
> Yo entre en crypterium y ahora en travelflex que esta abierta y pinta bstante bien
> si quieres entrar puedes usar el referido del compañero o el mio:
> TravelFlex - Your Next ICO
> ...



me interesa lo de travelfex y ahi entré con tu referido pero te dicen de enviar el pago y que pongas la "TRF wallet"...de donde puedo sacar un monedero TRF?


----------



## Periplo (7 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> me interesa lo de travelfex y ahi entré con tu referido pero te dicen de enviar el pago y que pongas la "TRF wallet"...de donde puedo sacar un monedero TRF?



En la misma ico tienes el enlace

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Ene 2018)

Pues gracias a los que os habeis apuntado a TravelFlex - Your Next ICO


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> En la misma ico tienes el enlace
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



lo siento pero no entiendo, para tener la wallet me piden el 2FA y para el 2Fa me piden la wallet


----------



## Periplo (7 Ene 2018)

No necesitas meter el 2FA hasta que lo actives ...


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> No necesitas meter el 2FA hasta que lo actives ...



lo siento soy un poco corto, me piden enviar mis ETH primero y luego la direccion del monedero donde quiere que me enven mis TRF...epro de donde saco esa direccion de monedero?


----------



## Periplo (7 Ene 2018)

es la direccion de la wallet que te has abierto en el enlace de la propia web TRF o Travelfelx como prefieras llamarlo ...


----------



## fary (7 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo siento soy un poco corto, me piden enviar mis ETH primero y luego la direccion del monedero donde quiere que me enven mis TRF...epro de donde saco esa direccion de monedero?



le das a web wallet y te saldra pedira que hagas login de nuevo, aunque viene el campo de 2fa si no lo tienes activado no tienes que ponerlo, ahi te da la direccion de la wallet


----------



## majimjai (8 Ene 2018)

Haces dias se decia que habia que tener mucho cuidado con TravelFlex poque no pintaba muy bien.

Ahora os leo recomendando la ico. ¿Es seguro invertir?¿esta contrastada?
Si es así esta claro que tiene muy buena pinta.

Edito: En caso que sea fiable ,que segun leo parece que si porque ya estáis comprando,¿hay algun tipo de requisito para comprar, un un numero de token mínimo o algo?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Ene 2018)

Estoy planteándome entrar aquí. Una especie de alternativa a Linkedin con un equipo bastante tocho y inversores potentillos.

TraDove (BBCoin) - ICO rating and details | ICObench

¿Alguien conoce la empresa o tiene pensado entrar?


----------



## bubbler (8 Ene 2018)

https://ico.ezpos.io/

En 15 minutos empieza la fiesshhhtaaaa


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Using Crypto-Currency to Power a Universal Loyalty Community
> 
> En 15 minutos empieza la fiesshhhtaaaa



Qué le ves a ez? Algo especial?


----------



## fary (8 Ene 2018)

majimjai dijo:


> Haces dias se decia que habia que tener mucho cuidado con TravelFlex poque no pintaba muy bien.
> 
> Ahora os leo recomendando la ico. ¿Es seguro invertir?¿esta contrastada?
> Si es así esta claro que tiene muy buena pinta.
> ...



Nada es fiable, si estuvieramos seguros le metiamos hasta la dentadura, en principio no huele mal pero cualquier criptocosa es arriesgarse a perder la inversion. Creo que no hay minimo de tokens, en el telegram te lo dicen seguro, es travelflexchat


----------



## ElFarySeo (8 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Using Crypto-Currency to Power a Universal Loyalty Community
> 
> En 15 minutos empieza la fiesshhhtaaaa



Cuentanos algo mas no?


----------



## agualparo (9 Ene 2018)

Ilmac dijo:


> como novato en este tema me imagino que el pelotazo sea minar criptomonedas que estan al alza, mantenerlas y esperar a que en un tiempo multipliquen el valor por 100 o 1000 como lo ha echo el bitcoin.
> 
> ¿que monedas elegir? y ¿como minarlas? ¿las clave es esa?



Depende de los resultados que esperes, hay buenas monedas pero realmente yo me iria por lo confiable!!! Y la manera de minarla, dependiendo de donde vivas. Y bajo que maquina. Algo que sea rentable tanto para el consumo como la minera


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (9 Ene 2018)

yo soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera invertir una gran suma de dinero son mis ahorros de vida, por eso acudo a ustedes los expertos a que me den su opinión, seria de mucha ayuda mil gracias de ante mano !


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Ene 2018)

pabloalejandro018 dijo:


> yo soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera invertir una gran suma de dinero son mis ahorros de vida, por eso acudo a ustedes los expertos a que me den su opinión, seria de mucha ayuda mil gracias de ante mano !



No creo que nadie quiera llevar encima el marrón de decirle a otra persona donde meter los ahorros de toda su vida. 
Lee lo que opina cada uno, donde invierten y como lo argumentan. Y después si lo tienes claro mete la pasta donde tú decidas, el único responsable de tu dinero eres tú, así que lo que decidas es por cuenta tuya.


----------



## lurker (9 Ene 2018)

Alguien ha hecho el whitelist de GEMS? se sabe cuando anuncian los que entran en el token sale?


----------



## fary (9 Ene 2018)

en el hilo de alts un forero ha mencionado Live Stars es como un chaturbate o cam4 pero descentralizado, a mi me ha parecido bastante interesante, de hecho le voy a meter unos euros


----------



## HimbersohPremium (9 Ene 2018)

Mañana me levanto y me apetece crear una nueva criptomoneda con 100 amigos. La llamare PETIX.

Yo vendo 100 PETIX a mi amigo Pepito a 10€, a cambio de que el me venda 100 PETIX a mi a 10.01€. Ya tenemos un volumen de 1€. Repetimos asi hasta infinito entre los 100 participantes.

Entonces los mortadelos de Burbuja.info dicen aiba tu, PETIX esta subiendo. Meten su dinero. Sigo inflando precio. Y cuando menos se lo esperen succiono su dinero (10€+ por cada coin).

Ahora esta historia es BITCOIN. Bienvenidos y coged vuestra pastilla roja para salir de matrix.


----------



## Periplo (9 Ene 2018)

Habrás quedado igual pagando comisiones....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HimbersohPremium (9 Ene 2018)

Claro, pago las comisiones a los mineros (a mi mismo y mis colegas creadores de la moneda)


----------



## Periplo (9 Ene 2018)

Interesante....si necesitas partners hazmelo llegar.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Using Crypto-Currency to Power a Universal Loyalty Community
> 
> En 15 minutos empieza la fiesshhhtaaaa



El roadmap esta largo..eso si, pocos millones de hard cap, pocas monedas, pinta bien...pero son dos meses que tienes la moneda parada...mucho tiempo...y a parte de eso..enfocada mucho en Vietnam, por favor dinos que le ves de interesante...aparte que un advisor ha hablado en el TED?

Hay algo que seguro me pierdo y puedes compartirnoslo a todos.


----------



## bubbler (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El roadmap esta largo..eso si, pocos millones de hard cap, pocas monedas, pinta bien...pero son dos meses que tienes la moneda parada...mucho tiempo...y a parte de eso..enfocada mucho en Vietnam, por favor dinos que le ves de interesante...aparte que un advisor ha hablado en el TED?
> 
> Hay algo que seguro me pierdo y puedes compartirnoslo a todos.



No tengo ni idea de estas cosas, ponia skymiles y me parecio divertido


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de estas cosas, ponia skymiles y me parecio divertido



*Tal vez *entre con 0.5 ETH...el marketcap de 5millones me parece atractivo...eso si...no veo potencial para que se haga mas de un x20...no me gusta mucho el roadmap...estan muyyyy enfocados en Vitnam, algo de SIngapur, y Kuala Lumpur...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Tal vez *entre con 0.5 ETH...el marketcap de 5millones me parece atractivo...eso si...*no veo potencial para que se haga mas de un x20*...no me gusta mucho el roadmap...estan muyyyy enfocados en Vitnam, algo de SIngapur, y Kuala Lumpur...



Nos hemos malacostumbrado muy rápido ::


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Ene 2018)

me he pasado los CRPT de la ICO de Crypterium a MyEtherWallet
en la web pone que hay que hacerlo antes del día 18 de enero

a ver lo que me tarda, supongo que un par de días fácil... cuando los vea, os aviso


----------



## haruki murakami (10 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Nos hemos malacostumbrado muy rápido ::



jajajajajja..si acaso un x10... lo malo es que hasta el 1 de Marzo no esta en ningun exchange....eso es terrible..1 mes y medio el dinero estaria quietico.

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 20:49 ----------

Hablemos de Kodakcoin..si no sacaban su ICO...iban a quebrar.

Kodak anuncia su propia criptomoneda KODAKCoin y sus acciones se disparan en un 125%


----------



## cryp addict (10 Ene 2018)

Hola,

Estaba buscando icos para invertir...de momento estoy en bankera, crypterium y eztoken. He visto estas:

- Dadi: en breve
- Gems: en breve
- Travelflex: Disponible
- BBCoin: Disponible
- HOQU: Disponible pero por la subida de eth han parado

¿que opinais de esas? me recomendais mirar alguna otra donde tengais buenas sensaciones?


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estaba buscando icos para invertir...de momento estoy en bankera, crypterium y eztoken. He visto estas:
> 
> ...



Realmente todas un mojon, busca mejor...


----------



## cryp addict (10 Ene 2018)

Dime cuales tienes en el punto de mira, y porque indicas que dadi y gems son un mojon?


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Dime cuales tienes en el punto de mira, y porque indicas que dadi y gems son un mojon?



Dadi ha copiado la whitepaper de Golem,
Gems y Dadi hiperhipeadas.
No se otra mejor pero estoy seguro que alguna habrá...
mirate SingularityNET.


----------



## javsmile (11 Ene 2018)

Estoy aprendiendo sobre las criptomonedas y estaba mirando lo del TravelFlex, en la web dicen que Airbnb, Emirates, hoteles hilton, etc.. aceptarán la moneda, pero no veo que estás empresas se pronuncien al respecto. Cómo puede saber uno que no es una trolleada?

Es normal que aparezcan tantas criptomonedas?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy pensando meterme en Beetoken, un Airbnb descentralizado.

ICO Review: Bee Token (BEE) - Decentralized Home-Sharing Network - YouTube


----------



## bubbler (11 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estaba buscando icos para invertir...de momento estoy en bankera, crypterium y eztoken. He visto estas:
> 
> ...



Globitex, ya cerraron la preventa privada (minimo de 17ETH), Y ahora empezaran con la ico...


----------



## lurker (11 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Dadi ha copiado la whitepaper de Golem,
> Gems y Dadi hiperhipeadas.
> No se otra mejor pero estoy seguro que alguna habrá...
> mirate SingularityNET.



gems y dadi hiperhipeadas y le dices que mire singularitynet? :rolleye:

es la whitelist para la presale de bee token, por cierto


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando meterme en Beetoken, un Airbnb descentralizado.
> 
> ICO Review: Bee Token (BEE) - Decentralized Home-Sharing Network - YouTube



Gracias! Me gusta muchiiiiiiiiisiiiiimoooooo la idea. Marketcap solo de 15 Millones...nada mal...presiento que va a volar esta ICO.
Me he registrado para el whitelist...toca esperar unos 9 dias para empezar a diligenciar el KYC.


----------



## Sam2528 (11 Ene 2018)

buen día, para los que no estén familiarizados con el tema, les recomiendo leer el siguiente artículo ¿Qué es un ICO? Así se gesta la salida al mercado de una criptomoneda - elEconomista.es


----------



## bubbler (12 Ene 2018)

Mi Agenda:

Digitex ICO Token Sale

REPU ICO

ECOS | Cryptocurrency Solution

ArcBlock


----------



## Mr. Lancho (12 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Realmente todas un mojon, busca mejor...



Buenas tardes,

¿Que opinión te merece la Ico de Iungo?

No he visto ningún comentario de esta.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (12 Ene 2018)

yo voy a esparar a la ICO de Telegram

en marzo, leo
Se filtra el white paper de la ICO de Telegram, una de las criptomonedas con más potencial

seguro que no es la más rentable, ni de lejos, e
pero bueno, tiene un producto detrás, con aceptación mundial... puede ser interesante


----------



## nestortrader19 (12 Ene 2018)

Por aquí le dejo esta información
La plataforma de servicios freelance Wordcoin concluyó su ICO el pasado 7 de noviembre y, en forma de gratitud hacia sus contribuyentes, cumplió con la promesa realizada al inicio de la misma de ofrecer bonos a todos los participantes de la pre-venta y venta de tokens.

Los bonos consisten en la repartición de 100.000 tokens extra divididos entre todos los inversionistas que participaron en la ICO, así como también la repartición del 3% de todos los fondos contribuidos entre todos los participantes de la pre-venta de tokens. Para la obtención de los tokens extra hay que tener descargado metamask y seguir las siguientes instrucciones.

Los planes actuales de la iniciativa, luego de haber concluido la ICO, son los de atraer más socios y autores a la plataforma. Además, la realización de pruebas de Wordcoin Expert (WE), plataforma de la iniciativa, será lanzada en mayo de este año.


----------



## ElFarySeo (13 Ene 2018)

Joder ayer quise entrar en la ico de EZToken y se vendio todo en 41sg.


----------



## fary (13 Ene 2018)

En dos dias abren la crowdsale de livestars, viendo el team no lo veo claro, pero no deja de ser porno, algo que mueve pasta a espuertas y no me voy a quedar sin entrar
Si alguien quiere usar mi referido:
Live Stars
Si no:
Live Stars


----------



## lurker (13 Ene 2018)

Mañana es la de Selfkey, alguien tiene pensado entrar?


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de la "subasta holandesa" de gonetwork? creo que tambien la usaron en la ico de raiden.


----------



## bubbler (14 Ene 2018)

MedCredits

Mínimo de 5,000$, quedan 2 horas para entrar...

El whitepaper es un placer leerlo...


----------



## trancos123 (14 Ene 2018)

Alguna opinión sobre sether?
SETHER | Blockchain


----------



## ElFarySeo (14 Ene 2018)

Me gusta para meterle la puntita



trancos123 dijo:


> Alguna opinión sobre sether?
> SETHER | Blockchain


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (14 Ene 2018)

La ICO que me parece muy buena este mes es la de Experty:

Experty.io

Por si alguno se quier apuntar todavía está a tiempo!

S2.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> me he pasado los CRPT de la ICO de Crypterium a MyEtherWallet
> en la web pone que hay que hacerlo antes del día 18 de enero
> 
> a ver lo que me tarda, supongo que un par de días fácil... cuando los vea, os aviso



pues sigo sin recibirlos... han pasado 5 días

no parece que la blockchain de Ethereum sea la panacea...


----------



## Superoeo (15 Ene 2018)

demadridatuhipoteca dijo:


> La ICO que me parece muy buena este mes es la de Experty:
> 
> Experty.io
> 
> ...



¿Puedes dar más datos? Quiero decir... está bien que si se recomienda algo por aquí se explique el por qué de la recomendación,ya que entiendo que si dices que parece muy buena es porque has estudiado en Whitepaper y crees que puede ser interesante, y una breve explicación de unas líneas puede ser interesante para que otros se interesen y entren a leer el Whitepaper.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> pues sigo sin recibirlos... han pasado 5 días
> 
> no parece que la blockchain de Ethereum sea la panacea...



Yo les dí mi dirección de Myetherwallet, pero todavía no me los han enviado.No sé para cuando lo harán.


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> pues sigo sin recibirlos... han pasado 5 días
> 
> no parece que la blockchain de Ethereum sea la panacea...



Yo lo recibí antes y todo... Tú eres manipulador, ya que la blockchain de Ethereum no tiene nada que ver (sino pon la transacción), lo que pasa que no has echo bien la tarea, o bien estás manipulando ya que los Crypterium se ponen en contacto contigo si no lo has realizado o si has cometido errores, otra cosa es que seas tan tonto que has puesto una wallet de un exchange (opción altamente probable).


Empieza Live Stars están volaaaaandoooo


----------



## workforfood (15 Ene 2018)

Es algo común a mí me tardó un día en mandar los CRPT pero se está comentando que a mucha gente le está tardando más de 15 días. La red ETH está saturada casi todas las ICOs se ha hecho con tokens de Ethereum. También compré litecoin para comprar CRPT porque comprar ETH era imposible la red completamente saturada.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 14:47 ----------

Para que veáis como van las transferencia de CRPT

400 Bad Request


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Ene 2018)

Y de SingularityNET? No que iba a salir hoy a exchanges? en tidex hay ordenes de compra tanto en BTC como en ETH....alguien sabe en que otros exchange? creo que iban a ponerlo en etherdelta tambien..


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo lo recibí antes y todo... Tú eres manipulador, ya que la blockchain de Ethereum no tiene nada que ver (sino pon la transacción), lo que pasa que no has echo bien la tarea, o bien estás manipulando ya que los Crypterium se ponen en contacto contigo si no lo has realizado o si has cometido errores, otra cosa es que seas tan tonto que has puesto una wallet de un exchange (opción altamente probable).
> 
> 
> Empieza Live Stars están volaaaaandoooo



no manipulo ni mucho menos, estoy diciendo la realidad
y mi wallet es de myetherwallet, como indica en las instrucciones

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 16:01 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Es algo común a mí me tardó un día en mandar los CRPT pero se está comentando que a mucha gente le está tardando más de 15 días. La red ETH está saturada casi todas las ICOs se ha hecho con tokens de Ethereum. También compré litecoin para comprar CRPT porque comprar ETH era imposible la red completamente saturada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 14:47 ----------
> 
> ...



yo también lo compré con litecoins, es la forma más rápida de mover el dinero (dentro de los tokens o monedas "famosas" y aceptadas en todos los sitios, quiero decir)


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> no manipulo ni mucho menos, estoy diciendo la realidad
> y mi wallet es de myetherwallet, como indica en las instrucciones
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 16:01 ----------
> ...



Pues entonces eres gafe XDXDXDXD


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Ene 2018)

por lo que veo en la página que dices, tan solo se han hecho Transfers	12382

y creo que somos más de 50 mil propietarios de tokens, o no se cuantos

así que supongo que la cosa va a ir lenta, no?


----------



## bubbler (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> por lo que veo en la página que dices, tan solo se han hecho Transfers	12382
> 
> y creo que somos más de 50 mil propietarios de tokens, o no se cuantos
> 
> así que supongo que la cosa va a ir lenta, no?



Administrativamente (lenta)...

Pero retiro de que eres tonto y gafe, eres correcto.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Administrativamente (lenta)...
> 
> Pero retiro de que eres tonto y gafe, eres correcto.



yo afortunadamente, no tengo que calificarte

te calificas tú solo...


----------



## workforfood (15 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> por lo que veo en la página que dices, tan solo se han hecho Transfers	12382
> 
> y creo que somos más de 50 mil propietarios de tokens, o no se cuantos
> 
> así que supongo que la cosa va a ir lenta, no?




Pues sí. Esperemos que la app funcione de forma instantánea como dicen.


----------



## furia porcina (16 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> pues sigo sin recibirlos... han pasado 5 días
> 
> 
> 
> no parece que la blockchain de Ethereum sea la panacea...





Yo llevo casi dos semanas...


----------



## bubbler (16 Ene 2018)

sintez, a ver que tal...


----------



## nestortrader19 (16 Ene 2018)

Existen dos métodos de minería principales, Proof of Work (PoW) y Proof of Stake (PoS), que son relevantes para que podamos entender el funcionamiento de un ICO. Por una parte el modelo de minería de Prueba de Trabajo (Proof of Work) se utiliza en el protocolo Bitcoin, Litecoin o Ethereum por mencionar sólo a algunos ejemplos. Aunque en el caso de Ethereum, sus desarrolladores estén valorando cambiar a Proof of Stake en el futuro.


----------



## bubbler (17 Ene 2018)

Otro whitepaper que es una delicia leer, y la web está muy correcta, detrás de esta hay profesionales técnicos y de conocimiento que saben hacer las cosas y tienen contáctos...

TOKEN ECONOMY

Inversión mínima 5.555ETH

PD: Ponen al principio un disclaimer muy clarito en letra normal y que son unas cuantas hojas.

PPD: Este whitepaper junto con el de MEDCredits son para aprender cómo se maneja el mundo, y salir de la visión catetil comunistoide charista.


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2018)

whitelist abierta para Triforce Claim Your Space: Become an approved contributor today and enter the evolution in gaming.

Whitepaper también de kitarse el sombrero
Caviar - Crypto and Real Estate in One Token, Presale and ICO

Whitepaper muy bueno, gente profesional que conoce donde se mete:
Tokenomy

Complejo... Pero con potencial...
SyncFab MFG Token Sale | Blockchain for Hardware Manufacturing Supply Chain

PD: Moderadores, muevan el hilo al criptosubforo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Ene 2018)

Moderadores/Administradores: ¿podéis mover este hilo al subforo de criptomonedas?


----------



## axier (18 Ene 2018)

Hola señores, nunca he comprado una ICO, estaba interesado en *Caviar*, y la verdad es que no sé como hacerlo. Cuando le doy a contribuite me aparece que ponga mi *dirección de Ethereum* (Enter your ETH address for CAV tokens distribution: ). Que dirección de ethereum? la que tengo en coinbase por ejemplo? no me cuadra, gracias de antemano!


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Hola señores, nunca he comprado una ICO, estaba interesado en *Caviar*, y la verdad es que no sé como hacerlo. Cuando le doy a contribuite me aparece que ponga mi *dirección de Ethereum* (Enter your ETH address for CAV tokens distribution: ). Que dirección de ethereum? la que tengo en coinbase por ejemplo? no me cuadra, gracias de antemano!



No empieces por esta, es algo más complicado...

Compra ARDOR que están a 2€ y es una blockchain empresarial... Ethereum es para menudeo.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 21:22 ----------

Hoy mi Nescafé de Bankera.

Hay un muerto de ICO que esta danzando para los que hemos invertido fuerte en SAFT y que se ponen en contacto contigo por email raro!!! Es la ICO de OVERSTOCK tZERO, es una estafa (OSTKP SCAM) !!! no os metais en eso, os engañan y os dan mucho rollo, mucho tiempo mucha angustia y luego lo descubres, es AmericasX y el token el de bolsa OSTKP, lo podéis ver aqui:

tZERO


----------



## species8472 (18 Ene 2018)

Como veis datawallet para entrar? Me parece top. Hace años pir motivos profesionales participé en un proyecto de valoración de la información y no quedaba duda de que la empresa que consiguiera gestionarlo valdría miles de millones de euros. El problema era el como. Pero si datawallet funcioma sky is the limit. Os gusta la moneda y la ico?


----------



## bubbler (18 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Se puede comprar Qtum ahora ?
> 
> Es un token de EThereum ? Cómo se guarda ?



Ahí te has delatado Juli....

Tu alma está corrompida...

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 22:01 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Como veis datawallet para entrar? Me parece top. Hace años pir motivos profesionales participé en un proyecto de valoración de la información y no quedaba duda de que la empresa que consiguiera gestionarlo valdría miles de millones de euros. *El problema era el como*. *Pero si datawallet funcioma* sky is the limit. Os gusta la moneda y la ico?



+powerpoint = Humo y espejos...

Otra cosa es que las personas con miedo, y las personas que inducen miedo, puedan elevar la materialización del usufructo del tenedor.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien va a meterse en Medicalchain (Medicalchain - Blockchain for electronic health records La he visto y me parece que es de las pocas a las que le veo una clara utilidad de utilizar blockchain (registros médicos privados y unívocos distribuidos entre los expertos -médicos-)


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Ene 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Como veis datawallet para entrar? Me parece top. Hace años pir motivos profesionales participé en un proyecto de valoración de la información y no quedaba duda de que la empresa que consiguiera gestionarlo valdría miles de millones de euros. El problema era el como. Pero si datawallet funcioma sky is the limit. Os gusta la moneda y la ico?



a mí sí... ya le pregunté a Andyteleco y dio su opinión en este hilo.

Cotiza en kucoin, pero la verdad no se si meterle unas chapas o qué.

A ver si puedes argumentar en profundidad, yo no estoy acostumbrado a entrar en ICOS ni en otras criptos q no sean btc... 

Lo bueno de datawallet es q tienen a Tim Draper detrás, bueno, a parte de otras muchas cosas.

Kucoin - Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, KCS


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Ene 2018)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> a mí sí... ya le pregunté a Andyteleco y dio su opinión en este hilo.
> 
> Cotiza en kucoin, pero la verdad no se si meterle unas chapas o qué.
> 
> ...



Ojo, eso no es Datawallet sino otro coin o token, el ticker de Datawallet es DXT. El presale de DW no abre hasta dentro de dos días.

Si os interesa este mundillo hay otra ICO que se avecina, también relacionada: 

DataBrokerDAO · Global market for local data

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## prometheus (20 Ene 2018)

Alguien en Cappasity? Ahora están en la fase 2 del token sale. ¿Cómo entrar en este punto? (Lo siento, uno de la masa recién llega'o)

¿Primero introducir una dirección ERC20 de una wallet compatible, luego transferir ETH a la cuenta de la web, y posteriormente retirar los token a dicha wallet? Luego una duda tonta que no entiendo, recibes CAPP que ya cotiza en Cryptopia, en qué se diferencian los tokens obtenidos así de los que ya circulan? Mil gracias.


----------



## jorge (21 Ene 2018)

prometheus dijo:


> Alguien en Cappasity? Ahora están en la fase 2 del token sale. ¿Cómo entrar en este punto? (Lo siento, uno de la masa recién llega'o)
> 
> ¿Primero introducir una dirección ERC20 de una wallet compatible, luego transferir ETH a la cuenta de la web, y posteriormente retirar los token a dicha wallet? Luego una duda tonta que no entiendo, recibes CAPP que ya cotiza en Cryptopia, en qué se diferencian los tokens obtenidos así de los que ya circulan? Mil gracias.



Veis potencial a CAPPASITY?


----------



## bubbler (22 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Silkyen (22 Ene 2018)

axier dijo:


> Hola señores, nunca he comprado una ICO, estaba interesado en *Caviar*, y la verdad es que no sé como hacerlo. Cuando le doy a contribuite me aparece que ponga mi *dirección de Ethereum* (Enter your ETH address for CAV tokens distribution: ). Que dirección de ethereum? la que tengo en coinbase por ejemplo? no me cuadra, gracias de antemano!



Hola, axier!!

Para invertir en una ICO no se puede utilizar ninguna address de los exchanges, porque te quedas sin la pasta. Has de mandarlo desde tu wallet personal.

Puedes crearte uno fácilmente aquí y con esa adress si puedes hacerlo.

MyEtherWallet.com


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Moderadores/Administradores: ¿podéis mover este hilo al subforo de criptomonedas?



Me uno a la petición. Son Icos de criptomonedas, debería estar en el subforo de criptomonedas.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> me he pasado los CRPT de la ICO de Crypterium a MyEtherWallet
> en la web pone que hay que hacerlo antes del día 18 de enero
> 
> a ver lo que me tarda, supongo que un par de días fácil... cuando los vea, os aviso



He visto k me llegaron ayer. Son mas de 10 dias, pero bueno, han llegado... 


Moderadores por favor, moved el hilo al subforo de cryptos

Este es un hilo muy interesante y creo k deberia ser chincheta alli. 
Gracias


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> He visto k me llegaron ayer. Son mas de 10 dias, pero bueno, han llegado...
> 
> 
> Moderadores por favor, moved el hilo al subforo de cryptos
> ...



A mí todavía no me han llegado..., y llevo mucho más de 10 días. 

Calopez muévenos a criptomonedas


----------



## bubbler (23 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (23 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Ene 2018)

Ésta es la que me gusta:
Coinvest


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Ene 2018)

Cashbet coin firma un acuerdo con el Arsenal CF 
Está en Pre sale. 
Podéis entrar con mi referido

CashBet Coin ICO

O directamente a la página principal 

CashBet Coin


----------



## lurker (25 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Parece que han comprado un banco lituano que está en el sistema monetario EU.
> 
> Muevan el hilo a criptomonedas



donde lo has leído? no veo nada de eso


----------



## bubbler (25 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## menok (26 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ANUNCIADO!!!!
> 
> BANKERA HA COMPRADO UN BANCO JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> ...



De momento la ICO parece que se va acelerando


----------



## Pollopelon (26 Ene 2018)

Por si os interesa esta ico eWaiter, para invertir en la industria de servicios de restaurantes. Aún esta en pre-SALE con un 50% de descuento.

Os dejo mi referido,

eWaiter - A new simple way to invest in the restaurant service industry

O si prefieren la pagina principal

eWaiter - A new simple way to invest in the restaurant service industry


----------



## spala (26 Ene 2018)

cuánta ico basura, 
hay q tokenizar cada servicio? es estúpido en si mismo,


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ene 2018)

spala dijo:


> cuánta ico basura,
> hay q tokenizar cada servicio? es estúpido en si mismo,



Pues se saca uno más pasta con las Icos que con las criptos que ya están en el mercado. Alguna sale rana, pero no sé suele perder pasta y los beneficios de x10 están a la orden del día. Yo ahora tengo buenas perspectivas con LHC..., veremos.

Calopez, ya sé que estás muy liado contando tus stellar y tus ripple, pero cuando tengas un momento pásanos el hilo a criptomonedas.


----------



## lurker (28 Ene 2018)

que feeling tenéis de dadi? mañana es la venta y estoy apuntado, pero no sé si meter algo


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> que feeling tenéis de dadi? mañana es la venta y estoy apuntado, pero no sé si meter algo



Compi, acabo de terminar de informarme bien informado sobre ésta Ico, que no la conocía y la verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Me ha gustado mucho, mucho, ahora voy a tener que pensar en que vender para comprarla,pasado mañana baja el tanto por ciento de bonificación al comprar. Le veo mucho potencial. Gracias por descubrirmela.


----------



## jorge (28 Ene 2018)

A mi me gusta DADI, pero me frena que me pidan fotos, pasaporte, etc...


----------



## bubbler (29 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Compi, acabo de terminar de informarme bien informado sobre ésta Ico, que no la conocía y la verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta. Me ha gustado mucho, mucho, ahora voy a tener que pensar en que vender para comprarla,pasado mañana baja el tanto por ciento de bonificación al comprar. Le veo mucho potencial. Gracias por descubrirmela.



buenas, creo que ya no puedes porque se cerró el plazo para hacer la KYC, no?

yo meteré 0.25eth a ver si le puedo hacer un x2 rápido


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> buenas, creo que ya no puedes porque se cerró el plazo para hacer la KYC, no?
> 
> yo meteré 0.25eth a ver si le puedo hacer un x2 rápido



Me he registrado pero ya no me deja hacer más, que pena. Espero que tengas suerte.


----------



## Periplo (29 Ene 2018)

Me acople a DADI...pinta bien.


----------



## Periplo (29 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Me acople a DADI...pinta bien.



Los muy HP me han tirado la transaccion para atras...HP. y la preventa se ha cerrado ya...:: HP


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Los muy HP me han tirado la transaccion para atras...HP. y la preventa se ha cerrado ya...:: HP



me ha pasado lo mismo, he puesto 200k de gas limit y 60 de price, que es lo que habían dicho que se pusiera, y me la han rechazado. Me quedo fuera y encima pierdo las fees, me cago en dios, qué chapuza :vomito:


----------



## kynes (29 Ene 2018)

¿Cómo van vuestros Crypteriums? Veo que CPRT ya se negocia en dos exchanges: Etherdelta and Idex.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Ene 2018)

Ojo a ésta Ico. Llevo tiempo siguiéndola, ya se puede uno registrar.El proyecto es bestial, el equipo pinta muy bien. Le voy a entrar con todo lo que pueda cuando empiece. 
Coinvest 

Coinvest


----------



## cryp addict (29 Ene 2018)

Que opinion os merece bankera? yo creo que se puede hacer en 12 meses un x100... tengo mucha fe en ella.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 Ene 2018)

cryp addict dijo:


> Que opinion os merece bankera? yo creo que se puede hacer en 12 meses un x100... tengo mucha fe en ella.



Llevan un mes vendiendo tokens a cascoporro y durante otro mes van a seguir vendiendo mas, asi es que supongo que cualquiera que se quiera meter ahi tiene tiempo de sobra de comprar lo que quiera a 0.2

Por que al dia siguiente de acabar la venta a destajo va a valer 1 por ej.?. Quien quiera entrar puede acaparar lo que quiera a 0.2, asi es que al dia siguiente de acabar lo mas probable es que valga 0.15

Paso.


----------



## Sam2528 (29 Ene 2018)

Hola, les recomiendo leer este artículo ICOs: gran objetivo para los hackers, Informe E & Y | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## Luizmi (30 Ene 2018)

Alguno esta en la ico de lh-crypto? os salen los tokens comprados en "balance"?, después de casi dos días, me figura 0, no estoy seguro si tienen que salir ahí o no..


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ene 2018)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Llevan un mes vendiendo tokens a cascoporro y durante otro mes van a seguir vendiendo mas, asi es que supongo que cualquiera que se quiera meter ahi tiene tiempo de sobra de comprar lo que quiera a 0.2
> 
> Por que al dia siguiente de acabar la venta a destajo va a valer 1 por ej.?. Quien quiera entrar puede acaparar lo que quiera a 0.2, asi es que al dia siguiente de acabar lo mas probable es que valga 0.15
> 
> Paso.



Te falta un 0 despues de la coma.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Alguno esta en la ico de lh-crypto? os salen los tokens comprados en "balance"?, después de casi dos días, me figura 0, no estoy seguro si tienen que salir ahí o no..




A mí sí que me aparecen. Compré y me aparecieron al día siguiente y volví a comprar unos días más tarde y a las pocas horas ya aparecían.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Acabo de descubrir ésta Ico, a ver qué os parece?

https://tokensale.faceter.io/


----------



## DAVA (30 Ene 2018)

Los Bankers haciendo su trabajo;
Facebook prohíbe anuncios asociados con el bitcoin y las criptomonedas

Facebook prohíbe anuncios asociados con el bitcoin y las criptomonedas - elEconomista.es


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (30 Ene 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Ojo, eso no es Datawallet sino otro coin o token, el ticker de Datawallet es DXT. El presale de DW no abre hasta dentro de dos días.
> 
> Si os interesa este mundillo hay otra ICO que se avecina, también relacionada:
> 
> ...



$36M vendidos en el presale, tan solo $4M para la ICO. Va a ser una merienda de negros


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (31 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Te veo (leo) muy centrado en ICOS, cual es tu estrategia, las holdeas o intentas sacarles tajada en el pump inicial?
> 
> PD: ya me ingresaron los eth en la ico de lh-crypto, han tardado 48horas..



Por experiencia creo que en general es mejor vender con el pump inicial, luego siempre suele haber un dump y si te gusta el proyecto puedes volver a entrar. 
Pero cada Ico, cada cripto es un mundo. 
Singularity net yo vendí al poco de salir y todos me decían que debería haber holdeado más, pues al final me salió bien la cosa viendo el precio hasta el que bajó. 
Con Appcoin salió en muy buen precio al mercado pero pensé que subiría más, ahora ha perdido la mitad de su valor y aquí estoy aguantando a ver si remonta. 
Luego algunas como Tio, cryptonium salen a un valor parecido al de la Ico. 
Lo bueno es que no conozco ningún caso en el que la cripto valga menos que el precio en el que vendieron en la Ico.


----------



## lurker (1 Feb 2018)

alguien ha entrado en la ico de BEE? ha habido una filtración/hackeo de emails y han mandado mails scammers a todos, mucha gente ha picado ::
entre eso y que el token ha salido a 0,24$ (en vez de a 0,14$ como se decía en icodrops y demás) me da un poco de pereza entrar...qué haríais? véis potencial de x2 aunque sea?


----------



## bubbler (1 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> alguien ha entrado en la ico de BEE? ha habido una filtración/hackeo de emails y han mandado mails scammers a todos, mucha gente ha picado ::
> entre eso y que el token ha salido a 0,24$ (en vez de a 0,14$ como se decía en icodrops y demás) me da un poco de pereza entrar...qué haríais? véis potencial de x2 aunque sea?



Yo no he entrado, me he metido en WePower.


----------



## Sam2528 (1 Feb 2018)

Facebook le ha declarado la guerra a las criptomonedas, incluso al Bitcoin. La red social ha anunciado una nueva política de anuncios con la que prohíbe la publicidad de criptomonedas y ofertas iniciales de monedas ("initial coin offerings" o ICOs), así como servicios que "promuevan productos financieros y servicios frecuentemente asociados con prácticas promocionales engañosas".

En otras palabras, en la red social consideran que los anuncios de ICOs y criptomonedas son generalmente engaños o phishing con los que se busca confundir a los usuarios. Facebook ha acompañado el anuncio con sus habituales buenas palabras, asegurando que quieren que sus usuarios "aprendan sobre nuevos productos y servicios a través de los anuncios, pero sin miedo a engaños o fraudes".


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Feb 2018)

Alguna Ico nueva por ahí ?
Recordad que faltan unos días sólo para la de coinvest 
Coinvest

Calopez please mueve el hilo a criptomonedas


----------



## lurker (7 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo no he entrado, me he metido en WePower.



Entré con 0.2 (el cap, antes de la guerra de GAS :: ) , la verdad es que en etherdelta lo está petando, va por el x4 la última vez que miré.

En bee entré con 0.4 al final, a ver como es su salida a exchange, la ico fue un poco desastre con el tema de la filtración de emails

En Arcblock no he podido entrar por 2 bloques de la blockchain de ethereum después del miniinfarto que sufrí al tener en success la transacción cuando estaba la venta en el 96%. Otro desastre de ico con gente "haciendo trampas" poniendo más gas price del que permitían los de Arcblock, y finalmente no les banean de la ico sino que les penalizan con un 20% de los tokens...que digo yo , donde van todos esos tokens? :: no sé si alguien por aquí está mas enterado...en fin , mis eth siguen ahí pendientes en su plataforma , pero me da que me los van a echar pa atrás... así que nada , a buscar otra ICO


bluzelle ha salido a lo bestia a exchange, también me la perdí cawen sos.

alguna idea ??


----------



## Depeche (7 Feb 2018)

No se si se ha comentado pero mañana tenemos Refereum, una de las más esperadas y con más hype de este primer trimestre de año.
Refereum
Este es el link pero ojo que es con referido, quien no quiera entrar con referido que elimine lo último o que la busque por google.


----------



## bubbler (8 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorge (8 Feb 2018)

Quien aun no esté subido al tanque de bankera con más de 100 minoyes de euros recaudados y 80.000 himbersores dejo mi referal:

Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era

Confío que será un pumpazo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Cómo ves a NapoleonX???
> 
> Y Globitex???



Globitex no lo conozco, le echaré un vistazo. En Napoleonx ya tengo algo metido, me dió buena espina el proyecto y los números me parece que dan posibilidades de que el precio se pueda multiplicar rápido. A ver que tal...


----------



## Periplo (11 Feb 2018)

Y esta? IZX la habeis pasado por alto?

IZX


----------



## bubbler (12 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (12 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## lurker (12 Feb 2018)

Buenas,

yo tengo el ojo en Faceter, es en 3 días. Alguien la conoce? estoy bastante indeciso...


----------



## Depeche (12 Feb 2018)

A mi me gusta mucho esta:
Winding Tree

Os dejo unos links:
Lufthansa se alía con Winding Tree para llevar el 'blockchain' a la industria aérea - elEconomista.es

Air New Zealand, Swiss travel platform Winding Tree in blockchain tie-up | Reuters

Winding Tree lanzará una plataforma descentralizada que cambiará la industria de viajes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> yo tengo el ojo en Faceter, es en 3 días. Alguien la conoce? estoy bastante indeciso...



A mi me tiene desconcertado también.Si van en serio en principio la idea y el proyecto pintan muy bien, pero ésa es la cosa, ésta gente irá en serio?.No sabemos mucho del equipo ni de los partners.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2018 at 22:01 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> A mi me gusta mucho esta:
> Winding Tree
> 
> Os dejo unos links:
> ...



Ésto tiene muy buena pinta, si señor, hay mucho pez gordo detrás. Muchas gracias compi.


----------



## Periplo (12 Feb 2018)

https://steemit.com/spanish/@ppita/...os-y-servicios-mediante-un-juego-ico-en-curso

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lurker (13 Feb 2018)

Pinta bien la de winding tree, me apunto por si acaso. Está el whitelist de Friendz también, tiene bastantes seguidores y va con cierto hype

dejo mi referido, que no se pa que hostias sirve de puntuación de whitelist:

Just a moment...

friendz.io para entrar sin refer


----------



## Depeche (14 Feb 2018)

Os pongo otra ICO que me parece buena también:
Just a moment...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Feb 2018)

Muy bien la Ico de Winding Tree en unos minutos ya tenía los tokens en Myetherwallet, así tenían que ser todas. En su Telegram dicen que intentarán estar listados ya en algún exchange 3 días después de que termine la Ico. Veremos.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Muy bien la Ico de Winding Tree en unos minutos ya tenía los tokens en Myetherwallet, así tenían que ser todas. En su Telegram dicen que intentarán estar listados ya en algún exchange 3 días después de que termine la Ico. Veremos.



A que precio se compra el token en la ICO?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (14 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A que precio se compra el token en la ICO?



A un dolar mas o menos; 1eth=900 tokens, caro me parece; por eso la voy a dejar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A que precio se compra el token en la ICO?



1.02 dólares


----------



## Patanegra (14 Feb 2018)

habeis tenido que identificaros para Winding tree?


----------



## Ethan20 (14 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> habeis tenido que identificaros para Winding tree?



Solo nombre y dirección, nada de KYC, yo al final he metido 1 eth, porque con icos así da gusto, no he tardado ni 5 minutos


----------



## Depeche (15 Feb 2018)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> A un dolar mas o menos; 1eth=900 tokens, caro me parece; por eso la voy a dejar.



Me sorprende que haya gente que diga que es caro el precio basándose en el precio del token, cuando para valorar si una ICO es cara o barata, o al menos tener una aproximación hay que mirar el número de tokens y multiplicarlo por el precio dando como resultado el market capital. 
Es decir puedes tener un token que cotice a 0,1 dolares y tengo 200.000.000.000 de tokens dando un market capital de 20.000.000 de dolares de capital y por otro lado podemos tener uno que cotice a 10 dolares y tenga 1.000.000 de tokens dando como resultado un market capital de 100.000.000 de dolares lo que supone la mitad de capitalización, es decir, sería la mitad más barata, no se si me explico.


----------



## lurker (15 Feb 2018)

INS era a 2,54$ el token y al salir a exchange se puso a 10-12 $ unos cuantos dias

ELASTOS era a 18$ y esta en 50$ (y lo que le queda por subir)

...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Feb 2018)

Dejame de historias de capitalizaciones.

Yo miro otras cosas antes que eso; quien esta detras de cada historia, cual es la utilidad del token (si latiene ) , el numero de tokens que se pueden emitir y que sea minable. Y si no reunen esas caracteristicas no entro; por eso no entre por ej. en bankera, porque la venta de tokens es ilimitada y ademas van a hacer otra venta de tokens dentro de un tiempo.

Esta en concreto tiene una utilidad muy concreta. Salvando las distancias, algo parecido puede ser travelflex, que en la ico salio a 0.28 y hoy anda por los 0.12.

Elastos para empezar es una plataforma, asi es que compararlas es trabajo perdido, y en cuanto a ins mas de lo mismo, comparar a dios con el diablo.


----------



## lurker (15 Feb 2018)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Dejame de historias de capitalizaciones.
> 
> Yo miro otras cosas antes que eso; quien esta detras de cada historia, cual es la utilidad del token (si latiene ) , el numero de tokens que se pueden emitir y que sea minable. Y si no reunen esas caracteristicas no entro; por eso no entre por ej. en bankera, porque la venta de tokens es ilimitada y ademas van a hacer otra venta de tokens dentro de un tiempo.
> 
> ...




Si me parece perfecto que te parezca una mierda y no quieras entrar, pero no digas que no entras porque es caro a 1$ cuando tiene un supply de 7 millones XD
lo has dicho claramente: "caro me parece, por eso la voy a dejar"


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Feb 2018)

Tiene el supply que tiene porque la gente no ha comprado mas, no porque este limitado el numero de tokens, que son dos cosas muy distintas.

Si la gente hubiera comprado 100 veces mas el supply hubiera sido tambien 100 veces mas; por eso me parece caro un dolar.


----------



## Depeche (15 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Si me parece perfecto que te parezca una mierda y no quieras entrar, pero no digas que no entras porque es caro a 1$ cuando tiene un supply de 7 millones XD
> lo has dicho claramente: "caro me parece, por eso la voy a dejar"



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Feb 2018)

Esta promete:

Endor

IA, predicción de mercados, física social, MIT... mola mucho

[YouTube]ZhccdpZKQgs[/YouTube]

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Feb 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Esta promete:
> 
> Endor
> 
> ...



De momento sólo puede entrar la gente que meta 250 Ethereum, a ver para cuando la common people


----------



## bubbler (16 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2018)

Que opináis de GoNetWork? Sale en marzo, su grupo de Telegram tiene 70.000 seguidores.


----------



## lurker (17 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que opináis de GoNetWork? Sale en marzo, su grupo de Telegram tiene 70.000 seguidores.



yo la tengo en el radar, seguramente meta algo aunque me tengo que informar mas


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que opináis de GoNetWork? Sale en marzo, su grupo de Telegram tiene 70.000 seguidores.



A mí me debió de parecer un buen proyecto, porque resulta que estoy apuntado a su whitelist, a ver si lo vuelvo a mirar y recuerdo de que iba.


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Feb 2018)

GoNetWork demasiado Hype, será dificil entrar, y en caso de hacerlo seguremante habrá individual cap y será poca pasta


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> GoNetWork demasiado Hype, será dificil entrar, y en caso de hacerlo seguremante habrá individual cap y será poca pasta



Que es eso de individual CAP?


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que es eso de individual CAP?



Pasta limite a invertir por usuario. Por ejemplo Wepower que sería una ICO con Hype parecido, había un limite por usuario de 0.10 ETH


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Feb 2018)

Mirad ésta ICO enfocada a la robótica y a la IA.Al parecer tiene apoyos de pesos pesados. Echadle un vistazo y a ver que os parece. 
Magnus


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Pinta bien la de winding tree, me apunto por si acaso. Está el whitelist de Friendz también, tiene bastantes seguidores y va con cierto hype
> 
> dejo mi referido, que no se pa que hostias sirve de puntuación de whitelist:
> 
> ...



Friendz podría ser un pelotazo, tienen un producto terminado, mucho Hype y podría ser un éxito como una nueva red social. Pero lo que no me va mucho es que los tokens te los van desbloqueando a un ritmo de 1/12 por mes durante un año, para que así no haya mucho Dump.

Me parece mucho tiempo un año, además tienen ya tiene fecha para el primer exchange, creo que el 1 de Abril, en un exchange pequeño llamado The Rock Trading (Me recuerda al infausto Bitgrail). Ai que yo estoy pensando en pasar de la ICO y comprar allí, como no puede haber mucho dump ya que están bloqueados pues la primeras semanas igual hay mucho FOMO


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Feb 2018)

¿No debería calopez mover este hilo al subforo de criptos? ¿Como se contacta con el líder?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿No debería calopez mover este hilo al subforo de criptos? ¿Como se contacta con el líder?



Ya se lo hemos escrito muchas veces, el problema es que Calopez no lee éste hilo, porque sólo Holdea Stellar y Ripple.


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Feb 2018)

Una Ico interesante

HYCON

Es el activo digital construido sobre una cadena de bloques más rápida y escalable desarrollada por el equipo de Infinity Project. Utilizando una estructura DAG (Gráfico Acíclico Direccionado), tiene la capacidad de publicar varios bloques simultáneamente con la capacidad de resolver transacciones conflictivas y rechazar el doble gasto a través del algoritmo de consenso.

Tokens totales: 10,000,000,000
Precio del token ICO: 1 HYCON = 0.0900 USD

La pre-ICO en Korea ya ha sido realizada, vendidos len tiempo record con un 35% de bonus y con 3 meses los token bloquedos

La pre-ICO fuera de Korea empieza el 2 de Marzo, el mínimo de aportación son $5000 con un 30% de bonus y con 3 meses de bloqueo en los token, como en Korea

Por último la ICO es el 30 de Marzo, sin bonus pero sin tener los tokens bloqueados, 0.09 las primeras dos semanas, 0.10 las dos siguientes y 0.11 las ultimas dos.

Son muchos tokens, pero puede tener mucho Hype en Korea.


----------



## lurker (28 Feb 2018)

opiniones de Friendz? 

es ahora la ICO para los whitelisteados con 40% de bonus pero tokens lockeados 12 meses (desbloquean 1/12 al mes)
mañana ico abierta para el resto


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> opiniones de Friendz?
> 
> es ahora la ICO para los whitelisteados con 40% de bonus pero tokens lockeados 12 meses (desbloquean 1/12 al mes)
> mañana ico abierta para el resto



Yo estaba en la whitelist y puedo comprar con el 40% de bonus , pero tener bloqueados los tokens un año (1/12 al mes) me parece una pasada. Esperare a la ico con 20% y los tokens no bloquedos, si consigo entrar ahí bien y si no a por otra.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## lurker (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Madre mía, la ICO de Telegram....
> 
> 4ETH he metío, +41K GRAM



¿? pero si no ha sido todavia no?


----------



## bubbler (2 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

Bueno pues me acabo de registrar en Hedera Hashgraph,creo que es la primera plataforma basada en Hashgraph, no?,por lo menos yo no conozco ninguna otra. Tienen un acuerdo ya con Mingo. No tienen fecha de presale todavía, pero bueno, dicen que es el futuro, así que ya me he apuntado para que me vayan avisando.
Calopez,pleaseeeee,pasa el hilo a criptomonedas.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

Cuando es lo de Telegram? Ya se pueden "apalabrar" los tokens?

Joder le pegáis a to, no se os acaba la pasta cabrones.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (19 Mar 2018)

Otra Ico que me gusta chimaera. 
Además la Web está muy chula. 
Aquí dejo mi link de referido 
Create a Chimaera account

Si no, pues buscad por chimaera.io


----------



## ooyamaneko (27 Mar 2018)

Yo finalmente he entrado y he hecho el KYC para la ICO de The Abyss.

The Abyss Platform - Token Sale (DAICO) Official Website

Realmente, más que ICO es DAICO, la primera que se hace. En teoría ofrece más seguridad y por el mundillo informático dicen que esta DAICO le va a dar fuerte. Esperemos que sea cierto, meteré algo.

Es hasta 16 de abril !!:fiufiu:


----------



## jesusfuentesh (28 Mar 2018)

Les recomiendo AirTM, es una plataforma donde puedes cambiar divisas, criptomonedas y no perder tu inversion a largo plazo, ademas, tienen muy buenas tasas. Echarle un ojo no cuesta nada y es gratis!


----------



## bubbler (5 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## zabulon (5 Abr 2018)

Ambit Mining ICO - AMBT Token - YouTube

opiniones de AMBT Token ?

Son georgianos, de esos turistas que abren cerraduras ajenas en España


----------



## bubbler (12 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (13 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (13 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Abr 2018)

Sois subnormales.

Yo voy a lanzar mi cripto dentro de poco. Mandadme vuestro dinero y os dare 10.000 Galts a cada uno.

Se espera que subira un 1% cada día...


----------



## bubbler (16 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Abr 2018)

Cashbet termina hoy el precio de 0,50 dólares, después quedan otros 10 días de Ico a precio más caro, con los tokens que sacan y el precio al que lo venden hoy me lo estoy pensando, además con el hype de lo del Arsenal...


Ya los he pillado


----------



## Patanegra (17 Abr 2018)

otra ICO, grain:

Grain (GRAIN) - All information about Grain ICO (Token Sale) - ICO Drops


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Abr 2018)

Andyteleco yo te Jimboco! Hace tiempo que no nos aconsejas ninguna Ico, y tenias buen ojo. Ya sé que las Icos no tienen buena fama, pero ahora que parece que vamos alistas, son lo que mas rentabilidad dan.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 May 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Andyteleco yo te Jimboco! Hace tiempo que no nos aconsejas ninguna Ico, y tenias buen ojo. Ya sé que las Icos no tienen buena fama, pero ahora que parece que vamos alistas, son lo que mas rentabilidad dan.



Hola!! la verdad es que he estado un poco desconectado con tanto trabajo y últimamente sólo he entrado al foro en modo mayormente pasivo. 

El mercado parece que está levantando de nuevo y hay un par de ICOs interesantes que tengo en el punto de mira:

- Atonomi : protocolo de seguridad para redes IoT, tienen ya una lista de espera bastante larga para el Whitelist por lo que puede ser difícil entrar
- Blockshipping: registro global de contenedores marítimos de carga. En mi opinión tiene un mercado enorme. 
- Smart Containers: empresa suiza de contenedores de carga high-tec (equipados con sensores IoT basados en blockchain) para los sectores alimentario y farmacéutico
- Orvium: esta la llevan unos españoles que trabajan en el CERN. Se trata de una red descentralizada para gestionar el ciclo de vida de publicaciones científicas. Esto puede tener un mercado menor pero me parece de todas formas muy interesante.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 May 2018)

Yo le he metido a la ICO de Brickblocks, acaba en unas horas. Ya han anunciado que al terminar de enviar los BBK que han vendido, estarán primeramente listados en Idex e irán sumándose poco a poco a otros exchanges. 

Brickblock | ICO starting May 9th!


----------



## QuiSap (18 May 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hola!! la verdad es que he estado un poco desconectado con tanto trabajo y últimamente sólo he entrado al foro en modo mayormente pasivo.
> 
> El mercado parece que está levantando de nuevo y hay un par de ICOs interesantes que tengo en el punto de mira:
> 
> ...



Con todo el respeto la única inversión rentable de esas 4 es Atonomi, las otras buenas ideas pero poco proyecto real.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 May 2018)

Calopez, mueve el hilo a Criptomonedas!!!


----------



## Risaro (12 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo le he metido a la ICO de Brickblocks, acaba en unas horas. Ya han anunciado que al terminar de enviar los BBK que han vendido, estarán primeramente listados en Idex e irán sumándose poco a poco a otros exchanges.
> 
> Brickblock | ICO starting May 9th!



Brickblock - collected a large number of funds.
Brickblock (BBK) ICO: all Ratings and Token details | CryptoTotem
Raised: $ 4,800,000 USD
Great project, I'm sorry that I was late.
Past ICO May 09, 2018 – May 15, 2018


----------

